# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 42



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies   

  for lots of BFP's and lots of beautiful healthy babies


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Just marking page girls


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Book marking..weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Capricorn - The sedation is lovely. You will have a lovely sleep!! Its I.V Sedation so better than tablets.    I used to tell them to give me loads as i love it!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Agreed the sedation is lovely


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just bookmarking.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder if all this protein pumping, nut eating and juice drinking helps? Is it really proven? Does the body have the tendency to absorb it all or does most of it get passed out as is


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Book marking.  Happy friday ladies x x x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Capricornian - the body absorbs what it needs and the rest is passed out.  Getting your vitamins and minerals from natural, wholefood sources (eg, selenium from brazil nuts, Vit E from wheatgerm, etc etc) is best rather than relying only on tablets and supplements.


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey all, Just checking in to bookmark.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Tony is over from Ireland tonight, so might not get to the laptop.... Have found the 'reply' button on my blackberry however, so might be on more than I think!!!!

Vicky - I'm good thanks. How you doing? That's sweet of your DH. Wow, I didn't know you could get a pic of your embie... That must be nice x Lots of luck for 2ww xx

Kate - Hope you have a relaxing time in devon x

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, like everyone else has said the sedation is lovely - i was just about to ask for more when they beat me too it and I can't remember anything else!
all set for af to rear any day now so hopefully I'll be phoning up hh on monday to register!!
hope everyone has good plans for the weekend

xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - how are you feeling today? Sending you lots of     for the next 2 weeks

LMS - hope AF shows up for you

Helen - ah yes the patchwork bottom - very attractive     

Have a good weekend everyone

Scooter


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Scooter-Not too bad, hows the patches going?

LMS-Hope AF turns up on time so you can register

Kirky-Have a good weekend hun

Felt really sick at lunchtime, either antibiotics or perhapps trigger from sunday (I assume as it takes 10 days to leave you system you can get S/E from it in that time?), but was ok after I laid down for a while. I will be a right nightmare if this cycle works and I get morning sickness lol. Any times for what to do with my time off resting during my 2ww so I don't drive myself crazy?


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

wtf is se? i obviously was rather lucky last time - never felt sick at all! lol
vicky - i hope you are ok and feel better soon i think af has turned up - at the right time, last time, it was bang on and i had to dr for an extra week, this time fingers crossed all will be good lol
xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LMS-Thats good news hun, S/E is side effects


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

haha
sometimes i can't work out the abbreviations and they are just so obvious lol
does anyone know if you can register your cycle at the weekend or does it have to weekday?

how nice is the sun?

Kirsty


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Says Monday-Friday on my telephone list xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello everyone I hope your all having a great weekend.  AF finally arrived late thursday so started Gonal this morning.  Very nervous but excited that we are finally moving forward.  
LMS it says in my paperwork to ring Monday if you start tx over a weekend.  Looks like there is a few of us going to be cycling together.  Good luck.

Lou x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks vicky and loubes, i had my sister , b-i-l and 2 neohews down last weekend so tidied everything away and as a result need to find my paperwork!

x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

so much catch up to do. So much has happened since the last time I was here. Travelled last Monday to Swansea for a week in office course. Has been computerless.

Vicky well done on being PUPO, glad to know dh is taking care of you.

Mackster- babes hope your are ok? Glad to hear that your FIL is there for you. Pls take it easy for now and rest plenty.

For those waiting for AF, glad it is finally here.

Love and hug to the rest of the gang

may


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

HI all 

Hope evryone is well.  Congrats to Vicky on being PUPO and also to Loubes on starting Gonal F hope evrything goes well for you.

LMS - It took me a couple of seconds to register what se was!!! I'm like you I must have been lucky because I didn't have any side-effects with the tirgger shot.

Just got back from my NHS ante-natal class.  It was alright just feel glad that I have booked the NCT ones as well!

Have a good weekend.

Pushoz


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

hello lovely ladies
Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend? I have been doing some light gardening today feeling so tired and getting nervous about my scan on the 24th convinced they aren not going to find anything!
Off out tonight not sure how I will cope with the tiredness going for a nap now feel drained, is this normal im only 3wks?x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi EG, you are counted as  5 weeks btw not 3 as it started before conception (odd I know lol). Think tiredness is quite common in early pg, not to mention all the stresses your body has been under x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Eco Girly, your probably more 5 weeks.  You count from 2 weeks before EC, I'm sure your scan will be fine however your bound to be nervous.  However all the little symptoms like the tiredness are all good things so take reassurances from that.  Have a great night out

Lou x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks girls, im knicker watching all the time sorry TMI!
off to a quiz night tonight.  Is so wierd this 2 wks before I don't quite understand it all?
How you feeling Vicky?    for you so we can be buddies xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Feeling ok, got a headache this afternoon and had slightly tender (.)(.) earlier (from the cyclogest I guess). Other than that ok, trying to plan lots of relaxing activities to do at home whilst I am off


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Vicky - congrats on being PUPO   Hope your   doesn't drag too much xx

LMS - I get confused with the abbreviations too, sometimes I read something on here and it might as well be in japanese   - hope your paperwork turns up, did you put it in one of those 'safe' places?    Hope AF shows up really soon, if she hasn't already   

Loubes - GL with your stimming   

EG - I'm sure the tiredness is perfectly normal, just your body's way of telling you to take it easy.  Hope you have a great night out.

Kate - have fun in Devon!

DH and I went to a wedding yesterday and were staying overnight so I thought I'd have my last proper drink before tx starts, then a migraine struck so I ended up on water - sods law seems to follow me around   typical!  Got rid of the bugger though today   

Hope you are all having a good w/e

Em xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. Got another question. Is belly swelling normal during Gonal F? Its not really a proper swell, just feels a slightly swollen than normal. Also got a bit of backache.

Also feels as if the AF are about to come (so that kind of tiredness and backache)


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup, sounds normal, I felt bloated and lower back achey cramps. Still got that even after EC/ET, think its because our bodies been put through so much with all the drugs xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Morning girls.

EcoGirly I found the two weeks waiting for the scan the worst even once you get your BFP there is that panic about what will the scan show.  The tiredness is a really good sign I really noticed it in the first couple of weeks.  I actually felt sick all day prior to testing so it just goes to prove you can get symptoms at any stage.

Emizola Can't believe that you've got your co-ordination meeting next week it's come round so fast.  Don't worry about not drinking it's probably your bodies sneaky way of telling you not to have a drink.

CApricornian - Bloating is totally normally one of my friends looked about three/four months pregnant when she was stimming.  It happened on both her cycles.

Vicky - The symptoms do sound like the side effects from the cycolgest.  Hopefully they may die down in the next couple of days once your body starts to get used to them.

I'm sat here waiting to hear if my friend off the other website has given birth.  Started with contractions in the early hours of yesterday morning, went to the hospital at about 3pm and got sent home because she wasn't far enough advanced and then sent me a text at 10.30 to say she had had to have an epidural.  It will be great to hear another Hammy baby has safely made it into the world.

Pushoz


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Exciting stuff Pushoz, hopefully she won't be too much longer xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a text from my friend earlier and she had a little boy at 11am this morning so it was a bit of a long drawn out process.  Can't believe the run of boys Hammy has been having!!!

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats for your friend pushoz xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

I know what you mean PushOz..I have two Hammy boys awaiting too!!!  Congrats to your mate!!

PushOz..what is your date?Can't remember,do you know what you're having yet?

Vicks congrats again on PUPO..Yah I felt totally drained at your stage.I think it's just a culmination of weeks of drugs,stress and rock n roll!!   Body knows it can relax a bit and goes to pieces!!What are you doing to amuse yourself?Get a box set of something trashy and indulge!!What's your testing date again?

Capricorn..I was so bloated that people got up and offered me their seat on the tube..was NOT impressed!!

Emi..whoohooo for co ord mtg...i think we are abt to have a run of BFP's!!Don't stress abt not drinking..your bod will thank you for it!!

Loubes,,,stimming already>That's AWESOME news honey   

EcoG..hang in there..we all felt the same and unfortunately it gets worse..I wasn't completely settled until like 27 weeks!! Just keep thinking happy/positive thoughts.Do you think it might be twins?Think you only had one put in,eh?

Kate..v envious of your Devon trip...

May..ta for PM...xxx

AFM..am so big now that am creaking around like an old lady..constantly ouching and bent over!!My little legs have caved in with the weight of two 3.5 pounders!!  

I also had my damn iphone stolen on tube on fri (should hv used cab money DH gave me..naughty Mack)..I had raced into shops to buy hospital pj's for bag...so much for saving money in primark...

Hi to Foxy,KD,Scoots,Mini and everyone else xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Mackster, got True Blood series 1 on rent, and also the books. Gor Prof layton 2 which I am going to restart and gettign addicted to cafe world on **.

OTD is 27th May, so 1.5 weeks now xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

vicky, I am more addicted to my zoo and treasure mania on ** - glad its not just me!
i got a loan of a box set of series 1 if Bones - and never got round to watching it lol, wow almost quarter of the way through - its going quick!
mack - damn people - i mean if they want something can they not just go and buy it themselves rather than take someone elses
caprocornia - i too was bloated and didn't realise how badly until i saw a picture of myself later in the school magazine!
well i am phoning in the morning to register the cycle and get my first scan date - all getting exciting again , i am also going to phone the acupuncture people to find out about that
x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good work Vicks!! I liked Dexter,The Shield,The Wire and 30 Rock!!!  

LMS...exciting times!! Make sure you ask for Dan-if you getting acu at HH..he is by far the best..x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats to your friend Pushoz, does he have a name yet?

Mackster - your bump is amazing, you are so tiny and then have this perfect bump - it makes you look even smaller lol.  I'm not worried about the drink, I rarely drink, it would have been a one off really so was sod's law that I couldn't.  I usually save myself for special occasions, birthdays, Christmas, WEDDINGS!!  Again - what are people like, theiving little sh*ts   

Hi to everyone, I had another migraine today so spent most of it in bed.....it's hormonal and co-incides with AF so I'm not worried - get them every month, joy!

Hope you are all well.

Em xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies.

So as quickly as I found the reply button, it has gone!!!!! Oh well. 

DH was due to go back to Ireland tonight and then come back over on Tue night for our coord apt on Wed, but due to the ash cloud he has to stay here with me   . Before his flight was cancelled, I said he had to stay JUST IN CASE! Didn't want him to miss our apt, he is going to be gone for so much of this already.

Vicky - Have you thought of lots of relaxing things to do? x

EG - Try not to stress yourself out. I'm sure everything will be fine x

Em - When is your coord apt? I have mine on Wed at 2pm x

Pushoz - Congrats to your friend x

LMS - I bet your really excited. I can't wait to be starting my tx soon x

Quick question, When is it best to start acupuncture? And where do they do it on you? I have a jaw condition and have had acupunture on my face, but it made things worse not better, so I am a bit sceptical!!!

Hope everyone else is ok and had a lovely weekend. x  x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Kirky - I started my accu about a week and a half through D/R.  I was sceptical like you but I noticed a lot of differences between my first and second cycles and the only difference was experience and Accu.

Mackster - My official DD is 24th July but we found out yesterday if the twins haven't made an appearance then I will be induced on 9th July!!!!!!!  No we don't know what we're having although everyone keeps saying they all think it's one of each which would be nice.  Will have to have atrip to Primark I need some PJs for my hospital bag.  DH is giving me serious earache to get it packed "just in case"

Emizola - I know what you mean about getting migraines at certain times during your cycle I am exactly the same think I will have to have a chat with my doctor once the twins arrive.

Vicky - I loved Prof Layton 2 found it a lot easier than 1.  I do remember sat in the waiting room prior to ET on this cycle trying to do the garlic puzzle (the one where you have to position to two bungs).

Kate - Hope you had a great time in Devon.

Just an update on my friend her little boy is called William and was 8lb 10.

Pushoz


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a quickie for PushOz..yes listen to DH..you don't wanna be going into that ward unprepared! When I had my scare last week,I was sat in bed with a winter TOPSHOP maternity dress on,tight leggings,no eye mask (lights were on ALL night),no ear plugs (the chick next to me made sex noises all night),no towel (had to bathe with a babies towel)and no charger for iphone (so loooooongggg night of not being able to email anyone,when couldn't sleep).

Wowsers..so they taking them out early for you.,eh?How much do yours weigh at the mo?

My due date is 31st July..but they said 38 wks max as they already 3.5pounds each.

Oh...and no need for Primark trip-there was no suitable hospital PJ's there..all too small for bump! I ended up just buying a random pair of floral bottoms size 16-18.Mothercare hv some (kind of ugly though).You could get some hospital pj's from Primark for before the bubba's arrive (cool t shirt material long tops from tshirt section)..but no button down nursing numbers!!Another tip the ladies at my local twins club said was to take bottles and your own formula (that you want them to start on,if cant take to breast)-as nurses will go ahead and feed them hospital crap whilst we recoup!!!

Yah one of each would be divine!!! I am quite loving the fact I have two boys now (although it's taken me a while to get used to not being able to by tu tu's etc)

Sorry everyone else for boring hospital section!!

Kirky..I started HH acupuncture whilst stimming (I bought the IVF package)..remember ask for Dan..he way better than others at HH.

Thx Emi...I can no longer see my legs....v strange!!

Hi to Kirky,EG,Vicks,LMS,KD,May and whole gang...xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kirky - my appt is this Friday at 2 p.m.  I think Scooter and one of the Helens are in that day in the morning.  GL for yours - Wed is my 9th wedding anni and my step-daughter's 12th birthday so I won't forget that one (we got married on her 3rd birthday).  Glad the ash cloud has done you a favour   

Pushoz- I would go and see you docs for sure once the twins are here - not long now!  I was buying Imigran over the counter (have to do a questionnaire first) - they cost around £8 for 2 tabs but it is worth it if you suffer from migraines.  Last time I saw my GP he prescribed them to me to I paid £7? for 6.  Only problem is they are that strong I probably won't be able to take them when I start tx.  Hope your friend and William are doing well x

Morning to everyone else on this fine day!

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mack - Flaming thieves    How dare they!    I was going to get some pjs from Primarche but don't think i'll bother now. Have some attractive big nighties!    DO you have any names for the boys? 

Kirky - Will your DH come back and live here once you have a baby? As for ACU i found it more relaxing than anything else. I had it for al of my cycles EXCEPT this one!!!!    

push - Pack that bag!!    

Vicki -sending you       for test day!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Mini..yah the Primarni range for bumps is not so good!!

I also forgot to say..not long nowwwwwwwwwwwww to Vicks...bring on the 27th..xx

PMA to everyone else for today..let's hope the sun comes out xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL the 27th still seems like ages away for me, hopefully once I  get into some reading and watching TV this week it will go quicker lol.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pushoz - Congrats to your friend and like the others, I am going to say Pack that bag!!

Mackster- hope you insurance can replace your phone. The cheek   

Vicky sending you sticky and positive vibes   


Kirky - i had ACU and found it to be very  relaxing. I bought the full ivf package from HH and like Mack said ask for Dan.

Emizola- hope the migrain improves.

Morning to the rest of the gang

may


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Finally got to meet Anna Carby today who I would say is extremely friendly person. Follies starting to come very close to maturity stage, with one side showing one 18mm and 2 at 16mm and few around 13/14. On the other side its pretty much the same kind of a picture. So booked in for another scan on Wednesday and waiting for the call to either up the dosage or keep it as is. Expected EC date is coming Friday.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all - new home already! Just bookmarking. Hope all is well.   


Had great weekend away, very relaxing. No sign of AF but quite good really as meant I could have a drink and surf all weekend  Had some spotting so think tomorrow will be day 1 then I can start the stimms on Weds


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Capricornian - so glad the scan went well today, it sounds like they are keeping a very close eye on you - not long to go now!  

Vicky - Hope you have had a relaxing day, the weather is meant to be great this week so maybe you can sit in the sunshine with a book

Mackster/Mini/Pushoz - I nearly drove myself mad trying to find suitable maternity PJs/nightie.  I ended up with a really nice pair of PJs from Topshop maternity range (you can buy online) and used to wear different vest tops with them.  It's really, really hot on the labour and maternity ward so I found a sleeveless top more comfortable.  Also the midwives just tend to yank your top up so you don't really need a button down top!

Kirky and Emizola - good luck for you appointments this week  

Loubes - goodluck with the stimming  

Helen - don't forget to start the 2 patches tomorrow!

Scooter


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes Scooter, I have my patches ready. Can't believe how strong the glue is, on them. Had to scrub at the residue marks with a nail brush last night in the shower. My bum's going to look like a patchwork quilt by the time I have my scan on Friday!  

Hope all is well with all the ladies on this thread. Let's spread the ol' Fairy dust around, eh?
   

Helen xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Helen - try baby oil!    I used to hate the patchwork quilt effect! 

We had a sticker stuck onto the babys chest of drawers, thanks to M&P, i pulled it off but it left the glue, we tried everything and then i tried baby oil and it came straight off!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies,  wow I forgot how much there is to catch up on when you haven't been on for a few days.  Hope your ok Mackster after your phone pinching saga.  Honestly some people - makes me very    .  Hope you and the twins are well.

pushoz - wow you have a date doe delivery thats amazing and how quick is that going to come round.

Kate - glad you had fun in Devon.  Fingers crossed AF has shown up.

LMS - have you started your stimming yet?

Vicky - how are you getting on?

As for me well, i'm a bit annoyed with HH and waiting for them to phone back.  I rang yesterday to register that i'd started treatment on Saturday but surprise surprise no one rang me back.  I went out glued to mobile but because I trusted them I didn't bother taking the number with me and I was late back.  So I rang this morning and they've said they will look into it.  Grrrrrr, like its not stressful enough without HH being an admin vortex!!!!!!!!!!!  At least one thing though, they seem to have employed some admin staff with a bit more friendliness about them - definate improvement since my last cycle anyway   

Hope all is well today with everyone

Love Lou xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes, what a nightmare    

I am ok , just relaxing


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning, I have mixed news today....AF turned up so can start stimms tomorrow   but last night my landlord called to say we have to move out by 17th July as they are selling the flat. Pants!! 

x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Glad to hear your relaxing Vicky!!!  I bet the 27th seems so far away but it will get here!!!!!

Kate - fantastic news about AF.  Rubbish about your landlord though, one more thing to worry about during an already stressful time.  Hope your house hunting comes to a speedy conclusion

Lou xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh Loubes..admin can be such a pain,eh?  I hv been on ph to St Marys all morning,being tossed from pillar to post trying to get seen by the Gynae for my polyps!They can't find the referrel letter and think specialist is still on hols.Also,they only hv my mb no as a contact..and I still don't have a SIM card..grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
Keep chasin em Lou!!

Kate..fab news re AF..Yah..it's Murphy's law..you start this process and you need to move house-happened to me also! My thing was-moved to fab new house-only to get a letter through door two weeks later to say they are starting demolition work (for 10 months)on the hotel next door!

You can only laugh!!

Scoots..great tip re pj's..am on to it!!

Went to IKEA with DH on a short fuse last night,in a hire car..NEVER AGAIN..got a few good things-but def not worth the gtg lost on drive home for over an hour!!

Helen..you get those patches marks off?

Hi to May,Push(not long nowwwwwww-9th July eh?I haven't been given a date yet..grrrr-they just said if they haven't appeared by 38 weeks,they comin to get em)

Enjoy the sun and relaxation Vicks...

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

How frustrating Mackster, sometimes I really think hospitals employ the most non empathetic people they can find for admin staff, i'm a nurse and i've met some horrors in my time.  Hope you get it sorted.  I've finally heard back fromm HH and as I thought it would be my first scan is going to be day 7 which is friday at 9.45am.  Thankfully a later one as it gives us some time to get up from Portsmouth and then maybe we could go to Westfield for a bit of retail therapy   .  Won't mention that option to DH till we're up there though    more likely i'll get my own way then!!!!!

Did anyone watch the conclusion of the documentary into Wormwood scrubs last night  What an eye opener huh??

Hope everyone is having a fab day in the sunshine

Lou xx


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, Just wanted to send positive vibes to everyone    .  Been TTC for almost 6 years and had first ET last Thursday at Hammersmith.  Have abdominal discomfort - it hurts when I put pressure on my lower abdomen - any one else experiencing this?  Have seen GP and not urine infection.  Waiting for response from Hammersmith.
Best wishes to you all
Nina x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome Nina    

I am sorry I have not had ET before but it sound similar to what the girls on here say and I am sure someone will advise soon. Wishing you lots of luck for the     

Kate x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Nina and welcome to the thread.  My last cycle I had similar feeling and I put it down to some bruising after EC,  I was tender on my lower abdomen right through till about the last 2 days of the 2ww and I ended up with a BFP.  Hope Hammersmith get back to you soon.
Best of luck for your   though sending lots and lots of       your way

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Lou, that's really reassuring.  It seems like you've been through so much.
    to you too xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

And thank you to you too Nina.  It has been an emotional and tragic 12 months, but somehow we've managed to pick ourselves up and hopefully now we can move forward.  Enjoy being on the thread there is some great peeps on here and all (unfortunately) with lots of experience to share.

Lou x x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Just in case anyone's interested to buy some vitamins etc

"Holland and Barrett have a sale on their vitamins, minerals & supplements at the moment with up to 50% discount. You can make even greater savings if you combine these offers with the £10 Off £25 spend code - HB5103C"


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Hope your all well?
Pushov I totally agree this is horrible this wait its so much worse than the 2ww as you are half way there, really hoping everything goes ok on Monday I read some stuff on another thread on here about people not finding a heartbeat so wished I had never read it now.
Got some accupunture on fri so hopfully that will help.

Welcome to all the new ladies this thread is the best support ever, good luck to you all.

Vicky hope your doing ok not long now hun xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi EG, am sure it will all be ok for you, when is your scan?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was very kindly given this link to the hammersmith girls! Im a newbie and had my consultaion a couple of weeks ago and had my scan and blood tests today. It seems like a really friendly clinic. So pleased to have found this site, it's so refreshing to read about people experiencing the same things as me and my husband.

My background is Im 29, my husband is 31 and he has arthritis and the drugs he has taken for the last 4 years has had negative reactions on his count and motility. I seem to be healthy so very relieved about that, although I haven't had the HSG yet, had all the other tests already but they are being repepated by Hammersmith for some reason. 

I was wondering if anyone has tried the acupuncture clinic that they advertise. Does it work? Does it hurt?

Thanks, and fingers crossed for all of you,

Kim x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum Kim.

I am currently undergoing treatment at HH and almost very close to EC stage (hopefully by this Friday). I havent used the accupunture at HH, but last summer did use a private clinic in Uxbridge. I dont know if it did me any good or not, but then my FSH was around 10-11 and now its coming out around 6-7. I was told by the practitioner that it helps in lowering the FSH. Dont know how much it did affect or not.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi again Kim, when is your appt to review the test results again?

Nearly half way through this 2ww now.....


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome Nina & Kim  GL with your tx's

Nina - like the other said, abdo pain is fairly common with all the stress your body has been under. I had it with my last tx. Best to see what HH say for you as everyone is different x

Kim - acupuncture is a personal choice. I had it with my last 2 cycles but have decided not to for my next tx. I did find it relaxing but am not sure if it had any bearing on the IVF. It didn't hurt me once the needles were in but did a bit when they were first applied and when they were 'twiddled'. You might find the 2 links helpful in making up your mind.
www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/.../article3327648.ece - this link isn't working for some reason but if you click the 2nd link and scroll down there will be a link to it there on the left
www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article4294839.ece

Kate - thumbs up to AF; sorry to hear about your flat. I hope you find something soon 

EG - I know that I would feel exactly the same as you so I am sending you lots of 

Mini - great tip for the patches, I'll give that one a go when I start 

Loubes - hope you get a call back soon, it's so frustrating isn't it  I did watch the Scrubs doc this week too, I'm still intrigued with the plugging!

Mackster - DH and I argue every time we go to IKEA, I go on my own now 

Vicky - trust you are relaxing and the 2ww isn't driving you insane x

Hi to all you other lovelies, I'm off for a cuddle on the sofa before I go to bed.

Em xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kirky GL with your co-ord appt today xx

Someone else was in today too.... or maybe I was thinking of Kate re starting tx?....has anyone heard from ELCfoxy lately?

Morning to you all on this fine day!

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EM, GL for your appt Friday. Haven't heard from ELC for a while but her prfile said she was active yesterday, so hopefully she is still reading the posts xx

Am going a tad insane with the 2ww but it will pass


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome and big hug to  Nina & Kim. Praying your treatment goes well    

Nina -  abdo pain is very common with treatment and some times it's a sign that every thing is working. With my first cycle I had no pain during the 2ww and had a bnf. This cycle there was abdo pain and.......... 

Kim - I will recommend acupuncture because I feel  a combination of acu, diet and vit helps. If nothing it relaxes you. Having said that, I also agree it's  a personal choice.  

Kirky- good luck with apt today!!

Vicky- how is the 2 ww going? Not long now! Sending you    

Mackster- I have come to the conclusion that it is normal to argue with DH in IKEA  

Kate - Glad AF has shown face.   hope you find a new place soon.   

EG - sending you lots of positive vibes. I found waiting for first really hard and stressful also.   

Loubes -   for admin staff

Mini- hope you are well? Will you consider ECV if baby is still due north?

Pepper long time, hope you are ok.

May


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning all! Welcome to Kim    I had acupuncture last year and it improved my asthma very significantly! I had it during my first cycle and whilst it did not help me with my FSH or follies on that cycle, I do find it very relaxing and so I look at it as a nice pampering thing to do. I have not been during this cycle yet as busy flat hunting! I also found it relieved my stimms side effects a lot - I had headaches/nausea/spinny head   

AFM I started stimms today and ....no side effects thus far this time! I felt dreadful from the minute I did the first injection last time till day 4, but I feel nothing so far. So that is good. I am drinking lots of water to keep the headaches away but I think not D/R must suit me. Going to see a couple of flats tonight which is exciting. 

Lots of love to everyone, sorry no personals today as at work early to try and catch up as was off on Monday. 

xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls, its been a hard few days probally the hardest throughout the whole thing.  My left side has been getting pains which is where my endo cyst is so im a bit worried that might be causing problems just wish I knew what was going on inside there   

Vicky-not long now hun but must seem like forever, my scans at 10am Monday but I bet I will be waiting for ages, dh and I will pop to starbucks for some breakie but I told him to take a book as the scans are always delayed! lol

Kate-great news on starting stims today yay! is this short protcol your on?

Mackster-your looking great hun!

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. Just back from what looks like the last scan before EC on Friday. Most likely going to collect around 7-9 eggs so things look positive for now. The doctor did mention however the odd chance of having OHSS in case the E2 levels today were high. Is this standard precautionary advice to everyone or was it me? He did however mention that if that was the case, they would freeze the eggs for now and do ET at a later stage. Anyone else gone through this?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

EG 

Yes on the short protocol. Got my first scan next Weds which will be day eight,  so very exciting now. All we need is 3 or more follies to get to EC this time   

x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wondering who all were at HH today, especially collecting drugs?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Finally got the call from HH about 10 min ago.

Trigger tonight and then EC on Friday morning


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Brilliant news Capricornion best of luck for lots of lovely healthy follies on Friday x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Fab news Capricorna  

Also PMA to Kate XX

EG..be crossing everything for scan on Mon...I'm sure everything will be fine!!You're poor little body has just been through alot lately!!

May honey..how you doin today?

Big FF welcome to Nina and Kim...you are in VERY good hands xx

Kirky how was appt?

Vicks..you entertaining yourself ok honey?I hv been keeping myself v busy...iplayer for rubbish shows,the garden for some sun on my dial and then there's always the local shopping centre  
I must stop eating choccy though..hv turned into choc monster!!

Yes..where is our Pepper gone?

And KDB too??And Twice BlessedCome baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackkkk xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh and hi and hugs to Loubes too...xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Mackster, yea mostly been watching tv and using the DS lite. Have sorted out a job where I can work from home , so will most likely be handing my notice in to work when I go back


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Mack sweetpea, am keeping an eye on you - don't worry!   Step away from the chocolate!  xoxo


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Glad to hear your relaxing Vicky, and good news about the new job   

Mackster, hope you and the twins are well.  Enjoy the chocolate, its not very often we have an excuse to!!!!  

kate, great that you've started stimming and no S/E this time so far makes it even better.  Good luck for lots of eggs when it comes to EC.

EG, I hope Monday comes round quicly for you i'm sure everything will be well however I can understand you being anxious

I am currently dancing round the house to lady gaga while dusting - neighbours must think i'm bonkers!!!  

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Any couple with M/F issues where the DH is using Anti-Dandruff shampoo, especially Neutragena T-Gel?

I am trying to relate low count to the shampoo, hence please let me know if anyone of you use it


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Kirky - how did your appt go today hun?  How have you found the travelling too? x

Vikki, great news about the job, hope you are feeling well and relaxed xx

Kate, GL with the stimming.  The only s/e i had was headaches for the first few days on the short protocol, I felt fine other than that.  I hope that doesn't mean when i start d/r that I will get lots of horrible s/e's!

EG - I'll be thinking of you Monday - not long now!!

Capricorn - fingers crossed for Friday!  Sending you lots of     

Hi to everyone else   

Em xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Capricornian - goodluck for Friday.  I had to have all my embryos frozen after my 1st ICSI as I was at risk of OHSS.  In my case it was a combination on number of eggs collected and the fact my E2 leves had more than doubled in 24hrs (might not be 100% right about the E2 levels - it was 5yrs ago!!)  I was really gutted at the time not to make it to ET but I then felt really poorly so knew the right decision had been made.  I really hope everything is ok for you  .  My DH has m/f issues and he uses manly tea tree based shampoos

Kate - I hope the short protocol suits you better, keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Vicky - great news on the job front  

EG - hope the next few days fly by   

Sorry to not do more personnals but I'm shattered and my head can't cope at the moment!  Will catch up properly later

Scooter


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Wow, you lot are so friendly!! I just said to my husband I can't believe the network of women (I haven't seen a man as yet??) that are happy to give advice or support. Ive landed on my feet with you guys!

Vicky - my follow up consulatation is the 4th June, so fingers crossed! Hope you are doing ok with the 2ww, it must be tough.

capricornian- good luck in the morning, fingers crossed for you!

Emziola - thanks for the links on acupuncture - might stop my 50 day cycles, which Im told are stress induced!!

May - congratulations on getting pregnant!

Kate - thanks for the acupuncture advice and best of luck on wednesday x

Mackster - thanks for the welcome!

There are so many pregnant ladies on this site - it's given me a mpre positive outlook!

Kim xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

It's going to take me a while to get all the abreviations so bare with my writing! Practice makes perfect!

Kim


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

4th June is not far away Kim, hopefully that will come round very quick


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky, how long did the entire EC procedure took? from stepping into the clinic to leaving it?


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Kim..yes-it is awesome on here.  
Also,you hv def done well being at HH!! They have SUCH a high rate of BFP's.  ..
Also,FF is great,I am slightly addicted..can you tell?
Good luck for 4th of June-I wd def recommend acupuncture (and as said before try for Dan,if at HH)

Phewbies KDB...there you are!!How you feeling?Gtg excited??

Hey Vicks..that sounds fab re home job..that's what I have been doing-but it is abt to run out..must start looking-as have been spanking my savings on online shopping!!!

Loubes..that sounds like a good way to burn calories!! I have been dancing to Billy Joel..hmmmm,time for an update don't you think??  

Capricorn..good luck for Fri hon.I think it took about 3 hours all in-but yes Vicks will know better!!

Hi to Scoots,Emi,EG,May,Kate and the gang!!

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeex


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Been thinking about it, the dreaded pessary. Even though every stage of this treatment is a tough one, but how would you rate this one?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have not found it that bad to be honest


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks Vicky

Another question for those on NHS funded cycle. If for whatever reason, they do EC but then decide to freeze the eggs due to risk of OHSS and do ET at a later stage:

1- Do they freeze the eggs post-fertilization or pre?
2- To re-start the treatment at a later stage, is that considered a new cycle? or still considered under the same prev cycle (i will only get one NHS funded cycle at Hillingdon PCT)


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricorn - I too was under Hillingdon PCT. Unfortunately they don't fund anything other than the basic one cycle. They won't cover you for freezing embryos, the follow up consultation, or anything else. If you get OHSS and have to freeze the embryos, you'll be paying for it I'm afraid. The totally gutting thing is, if you shifted slightly over the border into either Bucks or Berks you'd have been covered for two NHS cycles including FET. So annoying isn't it!   Good luck for Friday, don't worry, if they thought you had OHSS they'd have told you by now. The EC isn't half as bad as you'd think. The sedation is quite lovely, you get a feeling of total relaxation and you don't feel them taking the eggs at all. As for the dreaded pessary - just remember as you're pushing it up your botty, some lad next door (Wormwood Scrubs) is at that very moment pushing a mobile phone up his!   I know which one I'd prefer!!!   Positive thoughts.    

Helen xxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL. Indeed now that i pass by that building thats the only thought that springs to my mind. creeeepy.

Its a shame Hillingdon only funds for one basic cycle. We already have been informed of the Blasto cost (in case we went to that stage). I guess it all depends on Friday now to see what they collect and what levels of E2 are on that day. Once they decide to proceed, we will have to plan accordingly.


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening Ladies.

Had my Coord Apt today and think I worried last night over nothing    We were only there for half an hour and it was really informal, but good. I was really glad I had done so much research as I understood more or less everything the nurse was saying. DH was a bit miffed and he asked for the process to be explained a couple of times to get his head round it bless. We did our usual and drove to my mums and then got the tube, but checked out the parking and will def be doing that in fututre.

We have Lai as our point of contact. Has anyone had her as their nurse before?

Right time to catch up...

Pushoz, May, MM and Mack - Thanks for the Accu info. DH is even more sceptical than me. He want's to do some research into it, but I say, I WANT IT!!!!! lol. Will def ask for Dan.

Em - GL for your appt on Fri. Ours was at 2pm as well, got DH to walk around Westfields before....   
 

Mighty Mini - DH doesn't know when he will be back!!!! He was only supposed to go out for a year, but that yr is up in Aug and there is no sign of a job here yet. We actually had an arguement about it after our apt... Keep telling him that I didn't want to go through IVF/ICSI on my own and I DEF don't want to bring up a baby on my own, even if it is only for the first yr or so.... We will see. Fingers crossed he will come home soon.

Hi Kate - Glad you had a nice time away and hope your able to sort out the flat soon x

Loubes - DH watched the Wormwood scrubs doc and made me walk round the hospital to see it...... And then went on to say at the top of his voice "look, its wormwood... the scrubs!!" How embarrasing. lol.
Capricornion - Great news. GL for fri   

Hi and welcome to Nina and Kim

Hi to anyone I've missed. DH is lookinf at me funny as I have been on FF for a couple of hours and I think he is getting jealous.... Better go as I am taking him to the airport at 5am in the morning.

Big hugs and kisses to all xx xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Are you on Long protocol? We had Babylyn as our named nurse but never needed to contact her anyway. Whens next af due?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw one couple today with the purple bag and looked like they were at a co-ord apt. Was it you kirky, wearing a black top?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

anyone ever got the trigger injection delayed by 10-20 min from the suggested time? Any harm done?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sure there is no harm done, just tell them when you go in friday xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all i had carlos the first time round, then babylynn this time, both have been tops on email , when i had a query, carlos apologised as he had had his day off and it had taken a day to respond, babylynn responded more or less within a few hours, same as anna.  i really think we are all blessed with hh, they all seem superb and looking to do the best for us all!!
i am now counting down the days - 2 weeks on friday until i start all over again, hoping this time will be the one!!

vicky - not long to go now, 
mack - you sound so chilled!
btw - i phoned the acupuncture team today and they seemed rather vague? o rmaybe i just wasn't prepared with any wuestions lol

xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

LMS..Yah the acu team ARE vague..   you basically need to tell them what you need!!
The IVF pack (4 x sess i think) is the most popular one.I ended up buying an extra 2 (to help with my PCOS)

Happy days to everyone else xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Kirky - here is some info for your DH on acupuncture with IVF...

"The success rates for IVF conception to occur are usually between 20-30% depending on the clinic. In a study in Germany, a 26% success rate was achieved for women receiving no acupuncture, while a 43% success rate was achieved by those receiving acupuncture. Studies in China and America have achieved similar results. While there have been no large European studies, Chinese reports suggest this percentage can be further increased by up to 40-60% with the use of Chinese herbal medicine. Most recently a British medical journal report suggests acupuncture can improve ivf success rates by up to 65%"
http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/bmj.39471.430451.BEv1?q=rss_home


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning chatty ladies! I have already missed lots.   

Capricornian - good luck for EC on Friday, it sounds like the sedation is quite nice   

Mackster - lol, lovin your funky tunes!   

Vicky - hi hun, sounds like you are doing lots of nice things during 2ww to keep your mind off it. Great news re the job, that sounds like a really good idea.   

kdb - hiya! Is your IVF cons soon?   

Hi to Loubes, LMS, Helen   

Em - I felt worse during stimms on the LP where as most people feel better once they start that bit   I instead found the D/R sort of ok apart from headaches/being *****y, lol! Hoping you will be ok too   

Scooter - hi! Have you got a date for your FET? Sorry I am not sure how it all works but I am hoping it is not long for your now   

Kirky - glad the coord app went well, I know I felt better after going as you get all your stuff, meet the nurse and you know you only have to then wait for your next AF and then you are on your way! I had Lai as my nurse I think on my 1st cycle and she was lovely   

AFM I am working from home today as felt shattered last night. Feeling tired today so staying at home. Still no headache so must be drinking for England over here! 

Hi to everyone else   

Kate xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-sorry to hear you are so tired hun, do you have bloods Monday?

Mackster-How are you?

Slept in today as really knackered for some reason, gonna take a short walk up the shops in a bit to get some fresh air


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Vicky, no on the short protocol you just go for a scan between days 7 and 9 of stimms. No mention of day 5 bloods this time, so maybe they will take some on on my day 8 scan on Weds. Not worried at all, as I don't think I am at risk of overstimulating! Feeling very hopeful xx

Hope your tiredness is a good sign hun


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Kate. Hope when you go for your scan weds you have lots of nice looking follies xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

just bookmarking ladies... i'm having a FET at HH...


and to add, thank goodness they have changed the admin staff there, it always felt like going into a carphone warehouse before. medical team are excellent still


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi and good luck with your FET x


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for your encouragement May 2, went to HH yesterday and had a scan and blood test and more antibiotics - feeling better today.

Capricornian -      - positive vibes for tommorow.  Pessaries are nothing compared to injections and everything else.  Sorry for too much information - but remember to clench your buttocks after as it goes in better and be careful not to drop it as can be a bit fiddly getting them out - i've done this!!!

Love to you all and thanks for your encouragement, this is such a supportive thread.  Enjoy the warm evening xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Is it normal to have cramps a day before EC? Is it the trigger injection causing it? or just normally the body at this stage?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

completely normal hun, you are ripening up nicely and all the drugs have given you extra plumpyness... its a good sign


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

incidentally, when you go in they will ask you what time you took your trigger shot - be honest - as then they can make a decision to put you last in the EC queue - they usually do about 5 ladies and usher everyone through at the same time so its no big issue. Enjoy that sedation, its lovely


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes will have to marthah as i took it about 30 min late. couldnt get home earlier. So will def let them be aware of it.
Do they tell you there and then as to how many eggs are collected? and what about the count of good ones, bad ones, etc etc or do we get to know the next day?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

when you come round from sedation they are keen to get you drinking water/tea asap as you cannot leave without passing urine. sometime during this time an embryologist will visit you and tell you how many eggies you got and what the sperm count/motility was... they tell you if the eggs look in good shape but i don't recollect any detailed analysis of the eggs being imparted [although i'm sure they do a report on them]. THen you get a phonecall the next day before lunchtime telling you if you have any fertilised and what time to come in the next day [or later if you decide on going to blasts]. Then on EC day, you get called up to the ward above the unit and await a report on what has happened to those that fertilised, with an embryologist. And if you are successful then you decide what to do - have 1 or 2 transferred and whether to pay to freeze the remainder of good ones.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

wow!!! what a busy thread!

*Marthah*_ welcome back to the thread.  your FET is a success story.

capricornian Good luck for EC tomorrow.  the pain before EC is normal.*Kate*_ Hopr you feel better very soon  *Vicky*- not long now. sending baby dust your way  

*Mackste*r- glad to know you are chilling and resting better now. did you manage to sort your appointment with gynea?

*Helen- *LOL   I also know the one i will prefer!
KDB, Nice piece of info on acu. well done. long time, how are you?

Nina, Kirky and Loubes- hope you are all having a nice time.

Afm, headache is easing away. still dont need maternity wear yet, just wears size 14 and 16 for now. cant wait for my bump to come out so people will start offering me seats in the tube. i almost fainted today on my way to work from standing for 45 minutes!  
May


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

May2 - thank you. you can get one of those badges from a tube ticket office which you can flash at anyone in a priority seat and they will gladly give up their seat. as the summer kicks in its going to get hotter down there so you may as well get in the habit of turfing people out of their seats pronto now    you must always take water with you too... look after that ickle pickle by looking after yourself. consider yourself told


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

May darling..grab a 'baby on board' badge from any underground ticket office.People will then get up for you.
You feel a tad   at first..but so worth it! If you can't get one,lemme know and Ill post you mine!(I hv just seen taht whilst writing Marthah has pipped me to teh post re badge)  

You will soon pop out that bump-mine now has a life of it's own..will post another piccy soon..truly amazing!!

No appt yet-I spent another 40 frustrating mins on teh ph today with teh specialists secretary-she said there was nought she cd do w/o referrel letter (which THEY have lost).Anyhooo..finally got through to my No 1 lovely MW over there Irish Anne and she will ask my Obs for another letter tomorrow..grrrrrrrrrr

Still no mb back yet..am going cuckoo!!  

Capricorn..GOOD LUCK for tomorrow..they will tell you how many eggies they retrieved!!As everyone says..the pain the night b4 is perfectly normal!!

Welcome back to Marthah

Kate..get better hon ...

Hiya Vicks(I'm knackered but happy thanks honey) and KDB and scoots and gang xx

Oi Kate..lay off my tunes   

I hv my first physio appt next Tues..cant wait to feel less creaky xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hi Martha welcome to the thread (or back to the thread) GL with your tx.  Do you have a start date?

Capricorn - sending you lots of     for tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely eggs xx

Kirky - thanks for your wishes, glad your appt went well   Hope your DH can come home soon - these things have a way of working themselves out xx

  May, Scooter - hope you both feel better soon xx

Sorry for the lack of personals, I did do any essay early but 'Enders came on so I thought I'd come back to it afterwards and while I was watching it DH logged me out....... He just asked me if you all know when he has to do his man bit and how much personal info do we go into   aah bless lol

Think we might need a new home again soon, this is moving really fast!

Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

emziola - oh well, its all about those men isn't it  its either their 'duty' or the parking that gets discussed in our house - i got so sick of the parking chatter i've now nominated a purse into which he can save all his pounds so he's not worrying the night before  gawd help me if i'm lucky to get a second BFP and am at Qu Charlottes again - the parking for days in labour is almost as stressful as the labour itself!  i've started d/r and have qss on 2nd june i think [without checking the calendar.. its a week tuesday ]

i haven't caught up here, are you on patches yet for your ferc?


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening, Just a quick post as I am off to Ireland at stupid o'clock in the morning and still need to pack and get to bed so I have at least 5 hours sleep   . Going over to see DH's family. Think it might be interesting as they know EVERYTHING and are not shy about asking, even when DH asks then not too!!!!!!!! Don't mind though, none of my family know (except my mum) and it's nice to talk about it. 

Yes were on the Day 2 Long Protocol and I am hoping for AF in the first week of June. But, my periods are never regular so I am sure this one will be true to form!!!! Just hope it's not too late, my cycle is approx 34 days but the one before last was 50 days...   

Capricornian - I was wearing a salmon coloured T-shirt. We were there around 2pm and it was completey empty... I was also looking out for others with their sexy purple bag of goodies   
GL for EC tomorrow babe. Sending you lots of           


KDB - I will def be copying your post and emailing it to DH for a good read. Thank you xx

May - Like Marthah and Mack say, get yourself a badge and start asking. All they can do is say no.... Hope they dont though.

I will talk to you lovely ladies next week. Hope you all have a great weekend xx xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Martha - i'm hoping to get all my meds tomorrow and if they let me start on this cycle (finger crossed) my day 21 is on 1st June, so I would like to be able to start d/r then.

My DH was born in Qu Charlottes so it would be weird if we did manage to conceive there!  I like to think it is a good omen.  It's great to know that you have previously had a BFP, there are lots of wonderful success stories on here at the mo.

GL for your ??scan - a week on Tue is 2nd.

Em xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i got my meds from central homecare, saved a fortune, all above board and arrived next day - if you are a private patient, its worth a thought to shop around. exciting though to be starting soon!


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Went out for dinner and ended up stuffing myself with pizza and its nearly midnight, so no more eating from now on.
Going to leave around 8am to be there by 9. Most likely will have the op around 11ish and then if all goes fine, out of the door by 1.

Kirky: I was there early morning, and as the pharmacy opens at 8:00, there were at least 5 patients including me waiting to collect meds. Hence wondered if anyone there was also on the forum here.

I shall update you all once i am back from HH.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hello ladies naughty me....been awol for 2m  from ff.

Is anyone doing the Hall of Fame and if not and you want me to reactivate it please let me know.  Can anyone give me a rundown of what I have missed or is it too much...I may post a "blank" one and you can all let me know I just know I am not going to be able to go over everyones news and we seem to have a lot of new ladies.

Mackster I have only seen your pic so far you lookin good girl!


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I ve been lurking around for a while now and I havent had the courage to post on here. 
But I feel like I know each and everyone of you as I ve been following all your journey. 
You are all amazing ladies and very friendly.

I'm also amazed at how quickly everything with HH. I got referrred in april, had my first consulattion on this month and recieved my purple file 2 weeks later & cordination appointment is first week of june.  It happened really fast, cos even at ARGC I waited 5 months to get my first consultaion. Am so thrilled.
Can I ask if I can delay my treatment cos I wasnt expecting it to be this soon. After going through the HH threads, I gave myself at least 4 months wait. And to my surprise the paper says that drugs will start in june and treatment july and I feel like am not ready yet. 



All the best,
Hotty.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Hotty and welcome!   

Sorry to read you have been through a very tough time with your first cycle. 

If you are NHS I think it said on my coordination appointment acceptance form you cannot delay treatment anymore as you would then be referred back to your GP. I could be completely wrong tho!! Can you check that form, it's the one you cut along the dotted line and send the bottom bit back to the funding office. I found the funding lady at HH really lovely and helpful, her name is Karen and you should have the number in your cool purple folder if you fancy calling her to check?  

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment    xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Hotty, was going to say what Kate said.   

Good luck xx  

Capricornian-Thinking of you today hun xx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you Kate & Vicky, It does say on the form that it cant be delayed and I just wanted to know if I can start with my July AF rather than June.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

I was given funding for May/June and I was told I can use either May or June AF as long as I had my coord appoint in May first. So I had coord May and used my May AF to start, but yes they said I could have used my June AF. Clear as mud!?

xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am back and still a bit sleepy. In fact will be going back to bed very soon to doze off the sedation.

Day didnt start very well as we were 15 min delayed. DH dropped me off and then took another 20 min to find a parking spot. I was scheduled to be taking into op theatre around 10:30 but the nurses came around 10:10. By 10:45 i was back in the ward and finally around 1:15 was out of the clinic.

I ended up scoring 11 eggs, which at least sounds quite positive 

So all we have to do is sit back, relax and let the lil swimmers do the job. Waiting anxiously for the call tomorrow.

Vicky: How many did you get fertilized out of 9 collected?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Capricornian. Glad it went well xx


Out of 9, 4 of mine weren't suitable for ICSI and of the remaining 5 4 fertilised normally xx

Some girls have said they had calls quite early (think EG had hers at 8:30am) but they didn't call me till 11:30am so don't worry if they do call late (I was practically in tears as everyone else I had seen on here had early calls and I had been worried that none of them had fertilised as they were waiting to try and work out how to tell me   )


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! Congrats Capricornian   xx

We were told to expect a 60% fert rate. 

xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricorn - so glad all went well for you. I was in at 9.00am for a scan and was keeping a sneaky eye out for you. Must have just missed you. We too had 11 eggs on our first cycle (6 of ours fertilized). Get plenty of rest now, you might be a little bit achey tomorrow.

Helen xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Really pleazsed for you Capricornian, 11 eggs sounds amazing, hope that call comes early with good news for you tomorrow.

I'm so impatient Vicky, feel like all we do is wait for appointments nowadays.... How are you feeling? Hope you have been able to relax and enjoy the weather.

Kirky, how long do you have to wait for the co-ordinators appointment? My follow up consult is on the 4th June and I jusy want to get started.

Mackster, it has really reassured me seeing you all talking so positiveley about HH, def think Ive picked the right place to start this.

How come you all have little pink blurbs at the end of your posts? How can I do that?

x Thanks girls x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have been mostly relaxed

However I found out yesterday that although I passed the exam for the job I was going for, there is also a telephone interview. 

I am really worried in case I fail it now, I really want to me out of my current job asap. If I get a BFP I could probably just about cope being there , knowing I defintely had a way out, but if I get a BFN and I fail to get this job I will be devastated


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Oh, sorry to hear it's not all over yet. I don't know much about your work, but I'm sure whatever happens you will figure it out. These bumps in the road are here to test us! It's not bad news, so head up Vicky! You have time to revise for your telephone interview, and wow them with your brilliance.   X


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Capricornian - well done on 11 eggs, keeping my fingers crossed for an excellent fert rate   

Helen - how did your scan go today?  Have you been given a date for ET?  

Vicky - goodluck for your telephone interview - I'm sure you will be brilliant!  

TB - great to see you back on the Hammersmith thread!  

Emizola - was it your FERC co-ord appt today?  How did you get on?

Kim C - for the pink blurb you need to go to your profile settings then select forum profile (I think)  I need to go and check myself and then I'll let you know unless someone else can help!!!!

I had my scan today and my lining's looking good (12.8mm) and I'm having ET next Wed 26th


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Hi Hotty, welcome to the thread.  Your treatment co-incides with your period anyway.  If you are doing a short protocol you start on day 2 or 3 of your period and if you are doing the long protocol you don't start until day 21 so that might be worth thinking about.  It might help to talk to Jennie the counsellor.  Sending you lots of   

Capricorn - 11 eggs is fab!  Hope the swimmers are busy   and you have lots of lovely embies tomorrow   

Vicky -   

Scooter that's great new for ET, how exciting! xx Yes I did have my co-ord appt today, it went really well and I am allowed to start from my current cycle.  Day 21 is on 1st June so I get to start d/r next Tuesday!  Can't wait to get on with it now x

Hi to all you other lovelies   

Hope you all have a great weekend, I've got a busy one lined up so will catch up when I can.

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em thats fab


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

capri - that's fab news on the eggies... fingers crossed they are all getting jiggy tonight


em - great news too... won't be long...


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done Capricornian   Good luck for getting some healthy embies to put back


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

em - fantastic news i start on the friday so we are really close 
xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

no phone call as yet.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Capricorn - try not to worry hun, i didn't get my phonecalls til the afternoon.   

LMS - that's great, are you doing a FERC cycle too?

I'm at work at the mo, got a wedding on today so have to be quick, just waiting by the phone for a supplier to call so managed to sneak on here   

Em xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

so whats the LATEST that people got a call from HH?

1pm here and still no call


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Try not to stress Capricorn...they prob running on Satdeee time today!Maybe try giving them a call and find out what's going on! Sometimes it pays to be pushy xx Let us know asap x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Finally got a call

7 out of 11 fertilized normally, 2 didnt at all, one damaged and one abnormal.

The embryologist predicted strong chances of blast culture, but will re-assess on Monday


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done!! Capricorn on fab fertilisation rate.    7 is a lucky number. praying for smooth journey from here onward.


Just want to thanks for advice Re: baby on board badge. will try and get one ASAP.


may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian-Sorry to hear they kept you waiting so long, and to think I was in a state by 11am! Fab news re fertilisation , GL hun xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Great news Capric..whoohooo...now go get some sun on your dial..the hard bit is over xxx

May..hi babes..hope all well with you xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

mackster. I am fine babe, just sitting out with Dh, enjoying the sunshine.


Quick question, when do you start shopping for baby? not that i intend to any time soon.  


May


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Yah I've been sunning the lads today too   They started kicking like crazy in direct sunlight..think they needed their sunnies!!

I also cut off the legs and hemlines of my denim dresses..whoohoo instant Mama shorts and dress!!

I didn't start shopping properly until I knew the sexes (had to buy cute boys clothes to get over the fact I wasn't having one girl in the equation)

Then I did hospital bag after my little scare 2 weeks ago and hv slowly bought changing tables etc over the past few weeks.Oh and I invested in 2nd hand Jane Powertwin pram at abt 16 weeks.Basically if you see an online bargain,snap it up there and then(it's all being stored in DH's office)!!I also have moses baskets and cots etc (few were bebe shower gifts).Will you be finding out sexes?

Capricorn..are you resting little Mama?

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

May - I started buying some small bits once i'd reached 12 weeks, only very small stuff, a few babygrows. Then once i reached 20 weeks we went to the baby show where we ordered the pram and then i went MAD!    I packed my bag by 28 weeks, I had all the stuff laid out on the bed for weeks!!   
By 28 weeks we had the nursery set up!    I seemed to buy stuff once i reached each scan    then i would trail off and get scared then start again once i;d had a scan again!   

Capricorn - Good fert rate hun, well done      

MAck - your pic is wrong way round!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahhh Mini...will fix it up!!!  

BTW..welcome back TB....good to see you lurking still hon x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Mackster: Yes, been in bed almost all day. Yesterday i was dozing in and out but today have been just resting mostly. Planning to go out for dinner and then maybe a movie on the way back.

Thanks everyone else for the wishes. Lets see what we get on Monday as they MIGHT call us in for a Day 3 ET.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Fab news Capricornian! 7 is a lucky number! Good luck ET  x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

excellent news Capri !!! fingers crossed for lots of multiplying cells


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Wow Mackster - you look amazing! Just seen your new picture, pregnancy def suits you!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricorn - well done, that's great news that you've got 7 embies. You'll be able to freeze a load eh. Good luck for ET.

Scooter - great timing!   I'm in on Wednesday for my ET too.We were told to go in for 10:00am (quite late, compared to the 7am on our fresh cycle last year.) Will you be there the same time. I know you're be nervous/excited/emotional (me too!) but have a look around and say hello if you spot me. I'll be the bloated whale rolling around with big frizzy bad hair, glasses and a big smile on my face!!   Can't say yet what I'll be wearing, probably one of those awful nasty gowns (that must have been floating around the hospital for at least 10 years) and lovely green foam slippers. All the best, I'll be looking for you.        

Helen xxx

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope all is well, and you been enjoying the lovely weather.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Just bookmarking!  Have had a lovely break in Cornwall this week, and developed a bump finally, although I think it's mainly made of crisps!

Pic looks fantastic Mack!!

Hi to everyone else.

Hope you're doing OK Vicky.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope your all having a fab weekend and enjoying the sunshine.

capricornion - excellent news on your embies.  I'm sure your phone call on Monday will be positive.

mackster - loving the picture, hope your well.

Vicky - how are you?  not long now till otd       

Scooter & Helen - wishing you lots of luck for wednesday

AFM well we had our day 7 scan yesterday.  Smallest follies around 10mm and largest at 15mm.  They were a bit concerned that there was a lot more follicles than my previous cycles (around 15 on right side and 12 on left    ) so they checked my E2 levels and me being me immediately started to think the worst!!!  However they rang yesterday afternoon and they haven't changed anything and just told us to go back tomorrow morning for a day 9 scan.  DH not amused that we have to get out of bed so early on a sunday    i'm sure he'll survive.

Hope your all well  love Lou xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hey Lou hon nice to see you    wishing you all the very very best for this cycle xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thanks twice blessed, lovely to see you here again.  Hope your well x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi loubes, i was in the same situation a week ago when they saw around 19 on one side and approx 12-13 on the other with only 4 or so follies above 10 mm

They kept me on 112.5 throughout the cycle, but kept checking E2 levels on every visit. In fact, i just mentioned it every time after the scan to which the doc immediately agreed and suggested to have a blood test as well on my way out. They did however change the Day 9 scan to Day 8 as they wanted to monitor more closely.

The only other change they did was, on the trigger inj day, they asked not to take the Gonal-F and that also cuz they did an E2 test in the morning and i got the call around mid-day asking to take the trigger at 10:30 and not to do the Gonal-F as E2 levels were fine.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

That all sounds v positive Lou...good luck today xxx I am also dragging my DH to hospital today (St Marys) for Antenatal classes (on the sunniest day of the year 10-4),,,GAHHHH!Not sure I can sit that long!!
How you feeling today Capricorn?
Not long for you now Vicks!!Also..KD..you must be gtg excited!!
Love to Mama May,TB,Helen,Kate and the gangx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

PS..HELLO to KIm C...how you doing?xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning!


I'm fine thanks, was just showing DH the IVF guide on here... there is so much that happens, really impatient to get started now! Think Im gonna see if I can get an earlier appointment, Sod work! x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi girls

Kim-I know how the waitig feels

Mackster-How r u, thats a long haul re the antenatal classes

Loubes-Fingers crossed for you hun xx

Hazel-Glad you had a nice week

Am scared silly about OTD on Thursday


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Vicky - its completely understandable to be scared.  Its a very emotional time not long now though!

Thanks capricornion and mackster for your support and reassurance.  We got back from the clinic a couple of hours ago via Asda for some rolls for the BBQ this afternoon.  All good for EC on Tuesday we have 3 ready on the right with another almost there and 4 on the left ready with another 3 almost there so fingers crossed we should be around the 9 - 11 mark   

Another early start for DH though as we need to be in for 0710 so will be leaving about 0530.  Its a bit of a trek but so worth it.

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine x x x


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Loving the weather at the mo. Been for long walk today with dog and felt great with the sun on me. So good not having to inject this morning, almost made up for having to start the prgesterone suppositories.  

Mackster - I love your photo. Took me a while to work out that the two wee things at the top of your bump were actually your feet. Made me laugh. All the best - cant be too long now eh?  

Helen xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Loubes - wow EC has come round quickly!  Goodluck  

Capricornian - have been sending lots of     to your embies

Vicky - not long to go now, hang on in there

Helen - Yes I'm in at 10am on Wed - I'll look out for you.  I've got shoulder length dark brown hair and will be the nervous looking one!  I had to do my last inj today and start prog tomorrow - bit confused that we have been told different things even though ET is on the same day?

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, it's been a bit too hot for me.  Poor Thomas is sweltering in his bedroom - it's 27 degrees in there tonight  

Scooter


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Just wrote big post and iPhone lost it gggrrrr!!
Vicky how u doing Hun?u been out enjoying the sun to take ur mind off thurs?
We have had a nice day at the beach dh is now cooking dinner we needed a day out before scan tomorrow,did test today and still bfp just praying for tomorrow
take care all and enjoy the sun xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Eco Girly - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

all round.  If I have time I may try and attempt some semblance of a hall of fame this week. xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

EG...WOWSERS...Your scan has come around SO quickly.....can't wait to hear all abt it afterwards xx

Lou Lou...ooooh EC...good good luck....I have a great feeling abt it hon x

Capricornian ....wooohoooo..how many will you pop back in?1 or 2?

Vicks...antenatal was ok..not suited for Twinnie pregnancys-but nice to meet all peeps.Thurs will be here before you know it!!I reckon it will be a big FAT BFP!!!Stay positive xx

KDB..sorry for being a thicko...hv so many dates buzzing around my head-when do you start again?

Scoots....sooo many of you guys with an exciting week ahead..will be praying for loads of lovely follies!! I really do think HH is on a roll!!

Helen..how are you coping with the bum bullets??Haaaa.Yah my piccy makes me laugh too..this is all I can see when I look down!!

TB..love the piccy of your girls.Is ex still residing with you?How is everything?

May...did you give baba some sunshine today?

Anyhooo must go cook some dinner as my two are kicking away madly xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Mackster: We are not sure ourselves. Waiting for the call tomorrow morning, and they will tell us if we are moving to Day 5 or not. We did ask the question about 1 or 2, and was told that Hillingdon has no restriction, so its upto us. They will advice though.

I think it will be 1 most likely, but not sure at this stage at all.

I guess we need to also access the situation on the day itself. If we had a very good grade embryo, then might go for one, else will probably elect for 2


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: How did you choose whether 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Blimey ladies, I'm having trouble keeping up, apologies in advance if get confused   

EG - will be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting to hear that you've seen that lovely heartbeat xx

Capricorn - fingers crossed for you too hun.  I'm hoping to do a blast transfer this time round - have been told I can pop 2 back in.  I have always had 2 put back even on my 1st cycle.  I went with their guidance and we would love twins anyway if we are lucky enough.

Vicky - Thursday will be here soon enough - keep thinking   xx

Mackster - loving your new profile pic   

Loubes - glad scan went well today and that you can go ahead with EC on Tuesday, sending you lots of     

Scooter - hope Thomas' room cools down tonight and good luck to you and Helen for Wednesday     

Hazel - glad you had a nice break xx  Hope your bump is behaving   

Exciting week ahead for HH ladies!  Can't wait to hear all the news.

Not looking forward to work tomorrow if the weather is like this, I'd much rather be in the garden   

Good night all, sweet dreamzzzzz

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian. Their usual rule is that if you are under 35 and on your 1st cycle, if you have good quality embies that you can only have 1 put back


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

That's true Vicks...although I had 12 fertilised and 5 of them were 8 grade embies..and was 35-they reccomended I just do one-but I got greedy and asked for two.
Capricorn..remember that by putting two back in-it only increases your chances of one working by abt 4% but doubles your chances of having twins!!
I just wanted to know that I had done everything to get one to work (even though those stats say otherwise)

Make sure you and DH do research now and hv a good ol think abt it (as my DH and I were still deciding that morning)

Also take money/c card with you,as it costs £500 on the day to pop your others on ice if left over xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

So we are going for blast after all

Embryologist called and told that we have 3 x 8 cells, 1 x 7 cell, 1 x 6 cell and 2 x 4 cells

Only worry now is to go for one or two. I asked the question again, and the embryologist said, one recommended, but as we are with Hillingdon, we can have 2 if we want.

We are both tempted for 2, but know that we should go for one


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

What another beautiful morning ladies and its made all that better when you have no injections    i'm a bit nervous for tomorrow as this is it now no turning back.  Just starting to feel really scared about how i'll feel if we get a BFN    or on the other hand how scared i'll be if we get that magic BFP. 

Capricornion - Great news about your embies, we are also hoping to go to blast again.  We are definately only having one blast put back this time if we get there again.  The thought of another multiple scares me silly, although as I found out one embie can still doesn't guarentee a single pregnancy.  Its such a hard decision to make but you need to work out the pro's and cons of either outcome and wor out whats best for you.  We've had two put back both times although they did try and convince me the first time that 1 is best!!!
EG - Good luck with your scan hun.

Mackster - loving the new piccy

Kate - how you getting on with your stimming?

Vicky - wow not long now, hope your well.

Love to everyone else

Lou xxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

The way we are looking at it (or at least have started looking at it), is a single embryo can split into two and that's how people end up getting triplets even when they pop back 2 embryos.

So if we were to have twins, then putting back one will also give us twins, but on the other side, will minimize the risk of multiple pregnancies and hence also reduce any complications and risk of miscarriage.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

just re read my last post and i was obviously having a bad english day    it made sense in my head at the time however now  

Caricornion my experience is hopefully rare and I would never advise anyone to not go for 2 embie/blast transfer.  You however are very right in what you say, I was over the moon at finding out I was carrying triplets however the risks involved were so high and really if i'm honest and look back we never really thoroughly enjoyed the pregnancy as every other week we were back at the hospital being scanned and although it was great to see them so much I just worried everytime we went that we were going to get bad news which unfortunately came at 22 weeks.  However I don't regret any decision I made during treatment or during the pregnancy and that for me is probably the most important thing thats helped me move forward, so my advise would be what outcome would you least want or what decision would you regret most?  Does that make sense?
Good luck and i'm sure whatever you decide will be be the best outcome for you both x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all!

May - hope you have that badge for the tube now, it's so hot!

Vicky - GL for OTD Thurs babes     

Mack - great pic hun

Eco Girly - GL for the scan   

Capricornian - GL with deciding how many to put back in x

Helen and Scooter - GL with ET Weds girls!    

Loubes - GL with EC on Tues    

Hi to Kim C, Hazel, kdb, TwiceBlessed (Hall of Fame would be great hun thanks), Marthah, Em, LMS, MM, and all the other ladies. Has anyone heard from Pepper, hoping all is well. x


AFM - I feel fine, to the extent that I am now worried nothing is happening. I was really relaxed all last week, but since I started the 2nd injection on Sunday (started day 5 of stimms to stop ovulation), I have felt quite anxious. Has anyone else stimmed and not felt anything? I felt tired, bit bloated, slight headache but goes after lots of water. I think last time I felt some twinges/cramps and this time nothing....what do you think? I have my scan on Weds and just hope we get some follies. 
Still flat hunting but not stressed at all, in fact I feel great. 
Has anyone responded even less on the short protocol? Presuming if my AFC is 8 or 9 I should get more than 3 follies if I skipped D/R this time?

Thanks xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

EG Hun, waiting for your good news.

Scooter  and Helen for Wednesday
Mackster- loving the profile picture   

Capricorn -Glad you are going to blast. as for number to put back, it is you and DH decision. my first go i was 33 and had two put back, second go, i also had 2 put back. i was even asking them to put back the 3 embies that survived but the refused  

Vicky -         for Thursday.


Lou Lou good luck for EC on tuesday    


May


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Capricornian - difficult decision isn't it... i would say wait and see how many make it to blast and what quality. You have youth on your side so one going back isn't a bad option to take as if you have a few blasts frozen, a subsequent frozen cycle wouldn't be as expensive or as invasive for you should having one put back fail WHICH IT WON"T OF COURSE      . I know a number of twin mummies and they cope marvellously so either way you'd be a winner! x
I would say its unlikely any embies would split after blast AND you would need a history of multiples on the maternal side of your family aswell. Maybe you have, i don't know? Good luck whatever your decision.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Kate - Relax hun, wednesday is not far away and i'm sure you'll have lots of juicy follies waiting to be fertilised!!!  I've never had any symptoms while stimming on any of our last two cycles or this one.  I'm sure everything is good x

Just for info embies can split after blast they can split anytime up to about 14 days post EC depending when they split is what type of identical twins you have - I did so much reading into this last year after one of my blasts split - they're are a few differnt types and they all carry lots of risks some alot more than others.  Identical twins are also random so anyone could fall with them, age and maternal history impact on likely hood of natural non identical twins.  Hope that helps x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-GL for tomorrow

May-How are you hun?

Martha-You ok?

Capricornian-Hope you can come to a decision you are relaxed with xx

Kate-Sure everythings fine hun, know how worrying it is though, GL for weds xx

Mackster-How are you coping in the heat?

Well, you need to get the    out for me as I was impatient today and went to boots at bought a FRER, I got a strong BFP straight away xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Vicky your soooooooooo naughty but    woo hoo well done.  Congratulations x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG naughty Vicks      ..you do make me   !! Its like 4 days too soon!! Butttttt..they do say that it's unlikely you get a false positive!!      But don't wanna get your hopes up too much..as it could still be the release injection floating around in there!!    ..Am muchos excited for you now though!!Are you now going to wait until like 4am on test day?

Oh poor Capric..we have overloaded you with info!!  I must say..having twins is amazing!!!Sooo excited!!

Kate..I didn't feel anything hon..so don't stress!!Feeling good is a GOOD sign xx

Lou...so excited for you...stay positive hon..HH have a great hit rate at the mo!!How many will you put back this time?

Good luck for Scoots and Helen..only 2 days left!!

Hi to Martha!!

Hey May..you must take a bump pic when your loaf rises    check out H&M mama range or ebay with TOPSHOP maternity..sooo many pretty summer things!
I finally got a specialist appt at St Marys for the Colposcope..they originally sent me a letter for the 16th of June..and we have already waited almost two weeks-so I called and got an earlier date..phew..will be a load off afterwards!!I also hv Physio tomorrow for my gummy leg and pelvic pain!!

KDB..ta for PM..thx for championing the LOW GL..I have really slipped off the wagon whilst preggers and must jump back on.

Anyhoooo..sunlight awaits1!

Oh BTW..if any of the ol gals remember Adelaide Roo..we met up in my garden last Fri(for a cheeky half glass of vino)..she is looking swell and her little fella will be coming around same date as mine xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi mackster, thats great news about Adelaide Roo.  We have been advised to only put 1 blast back this time if we get that far or 2 embies on day 2/3 if we don't.  At first I was a bit disappointed with the thought of only 1 going back as we've always put 2 in however we need to reduce any chance of a multiple again as i'm so scared i won't be able to carry them again x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Mack - that's fab about ARoo - I have been wondering how she is getting on.


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a quickie - to Vickie!!! OMG can't believe you tested positive 4 days before your OTD. That's fantastic news. You'll probably keep testing everday now, just to be sure, but as the other ladies said, it's unlikely to be a BFP if you're not. Congratulations.  

Helen xxx

Scooter - you got me a bit worried now, cos we got different instructions re botty pessaries and when to stop injecting. Could it be because our womb linings were different thickness (mine was 14mm on Friday's scan). I assume they know what they're doing. Good luck. I also have shoulder length brown hair, curly - I'll look out for you.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

well done *vicky*

*Mackster* thanks for info about Roo. Glad she is ok

may


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Ha ha! Vicky hun so naughty but I am so happy for you    Now rest up and relax. I know you will keep testing and I    you will get BPFs every day xxxx

Thanks all for replies - I am glad to hear not everyone gets bad side effects and all could be alright. xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol 3 days early but yup lol.

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Vicky   , that's fab news   - the 2ww is so hard, I don't blame you for testing early.  Sending you lots of


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Vicky!!! So so pleased for you!

Had my HSG today, and whilst it wasn't much fun, it wasn't as bad as I thought! Dr even said she couldn't see anything wrong (naughty, but reassuring to hear!)

Hope all you ladies are having a lovely day in the sun, I have the day off so sitting in the garden in a bikini! Not your typical Monday!
x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

loubes - i stand corrected on the twin issue... i was told that most natural twins happen before blasts and only on maternal side. i am wrong clearly.


vicky - how exciting!!! congratulations        


afm, all ticking along d/ring, just started getting moody. i've put on so much weight and i cannot stop eating


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: Thats really fab news. Praying that you get the same results every day.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Aaw Martha   , how far are you into your d/r'ing?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Martha there is so much info out there it can be overloading.  Until last year i'd believed everything you thought also, maybe we just have to much info these days  .  Sorry to hear that your down regging has been symptomatic, hope your feeling better soon.  As for the weight gain lets hope its just the beginning of it as hopefully you'll be gaining more in the coming months once this treatment cycle is over.

I've just come back in from the garden as its soooooo hot, maybe venture back out in a bit x x x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Have been getting terrible backache since EC

Anyone else experienced the same?


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

kate77 said:


> Has anyone heard from Pepper, hoping all is well. x
> 
> Thanks xx


Have heard from her and all fine as far as I know, she's got her 12 week scan tomorrow!!

Vicky, you are a naughty girl but I'm soooo sooooo happy for you!!

xxxxxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for Pepper update Hazel, hope you are ok too x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats Vicky xx

I am probably going to try and start the Hall of Fame when my munchkins have gone to bed.  It may take a few days lol as I have 2 months worth to catch up on and you lot cant half chat! x

If anyone has heard from any of the "oldies" who also havent posted for a while please let me know so I can update.  

When I do it there are BOUND to be omissions and errors.  Please bear with me and just kindly let me know what I have misses/messed up . Apologies in advance xxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hellllllooooooooo everyone!!!   

Hope you have all been enjoying the wonderful sunshine??

As per usual I have been desperatly trying to keep up with all the chat and failing miserably at the moment! I did try to write a post last week while on the train and lost it which drove me insane!!

Sooo much news to catch up on.........

Vicky       what fabulous news lovely, I am so thrilled for you    Keeping everything crossed for OTD   

Mackster gald to hear you got your appointment sorted at Mary's and great to hear news on ARoo   

Kim glad to hear the HSG went ok - I found that the most uncomfortable thing out of everything! Lucky you getting the goddess Anna   

Seems like lots of people in the middle of treatment so sending lots of         to you all

Eco girly - hoping all went well today for your scan    I have been thinking of you

Well we have finally made it to our 12 week scan (although I am 12w 6d!) has felt the longest most agonizing wait ever! Only realised this morning quite how stressed out DH and I are with the waiting! All looked great though - what a change from 6w scan! Our flump is very active though and just wouldn't keep still while they tried to do all the measurements, totally hilarious! Hoping now though that the tiredness is going to improve and I will become a glowing pregnant beauty!!

Hugs to everyone
Pepper xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Vicky-Congrats hun!!!

Scan went well today they are really happy with us, saw the tiny heatbeat dh and I both have a piccie and were smiling from ear to ear, fingers crossed for the next 6wks I really hope it flies by!
Have a docs appointment tomorrow as they need to know and get me registered for next scan, do I need to decide my hospital for this?xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry for the lack of personals but I've just been trying to catch up on all the posts I've missed.  Unfortunately I had a cold on Thursday adn it absolutley floored me I went for a lie down at 11am and woke up at 3.30pm!!!!!!

Vicky - COngrats as it's already been said you can't get a false positive so fingers crossed things carry on smoothly. 

Pepperoni - Congratulations on the scan glad everythign went well.

May - Definately get yourself a baby on board badge people may not get up instantly but soemone will definatley give you a seat before long.  I found woman are more reluctant to give up their seats than men!!!!!!!

To everyone going through treatment good luck and I hope it goes well.

Pushoz


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Eco-Girly and Pepper! Congrats to you both on your scans, it's really positive reading about other people's success' (more so than the girls at worketc.. that conceive with no difficulties - brutally honest hey!) Hope your flumps keep doing as well xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - congratulations! Brilliant news!  

Eco Girly and Pepper - congratulations, you must both be very relieved and happy

Kim - glad you didn't find your HSG too traumatic

Helen - I didn't mean to worry you - sorry.    Yes your lining was thicker than mine on Fri so maybe that's why I had to inj for an extra day (not fair!!!)  I've re-read the FERC info and it says ET is 2-4 days after the last inj so we are both ok!  See you on Wednesday!

Loubes - just wanted to send you a big     I think you've written some great posts over the last few days that must have stirred up lots of strong emotions for you.  Sending you lots of    for EC 

Hope all our pg ladies are coping ok with this heat

Big hello to everyone I've missed

I’m a bit worried as I’ve got terrible toothache today – I’ve got an appointment at the dentist 1st thing tomorrow but I really don’t want to have any dental treatment around the time of ET - argghhh

Scooter


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Pepper - lovely to hear from you    Congrats on getting to the magical 12 weeks!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Eco - Ooh congrat on your little hearbeat!   

Vicki Ooh            Congrats hun!    

Pepps - congrats on your 12 week scan!   

God luck to all those going through tx   

Welcome back TB


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LADIES CAN I PLEASE ASK A HUGE FAVOUR!

It has taken me over an hour to read and update 3 pages back from Feb which was part 39! I Dont think I can go through reading everyones news for the next weeks 24/7 lol.

I am going to scan for new people's posts and look at peoples signatures to update.

If your signature does not tell us "where you are" with things please could you PM me and let me know what to put on the Hall of fame. 

Cant believe the amount of BFPs I have missed in Feb its so exciting catching up on you all xxx

An hour and a half after starting I am now up to part 40! Please bear with me and stop yakking!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Vicky, fantastic news hun, a BFP 3 days before D DAY is great! was it one or 2 embies you had put back? I forgot   
Congratulations!  

Hello everyone   

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey FM 

TB - Yak yak yak!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

stop it hon I have scanned over 80 pages so far and my eyes hurt    have about another 30 to go but cants stand it any more tonight lol.

no doubt we will be on part 43 by the time I get throught that 30 though.

Trust you are doing well doesnt time fly!

FM


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

its soooooooooooo flown by!!    My feet are sooooo swollen tonight its untrue. The heat has finally caught up with them, they look disgusting!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

FM-How are you, I had 1 put back xx

TB-You have a PM, thanks for doing this xx

MM-Awww not long now xx

Scooter/Helem-Gl for weds

Pushoz-Sorry to hear about your cold, are you feeling better now?

EG-Fab news re the scan yesterday

Pepperoni-Glad your scan went well too xx

Capricornian-I got back ache from EC and all through 2ww

Hazel-How you doing hun xx

Loubes-Hope you enjoyed the sun

Martha-Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit pants, I was exhausted esp the 1st week of d/r

Kim-Glad HSG went ok

  to everyone else, my page didn't go down far enough lol. Hope you are all ok, thanks for the congrats. Did a CB and CB digi this morning, was nice to see the word pregnant on the digi


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

TB - totally understand where you are coming from!!! When I have missed a few days it can take FOREVER to catch up on the news!!! So lovely though to have such chatty buddies    I am in total awe of you though at putting together the hall of fame   

Vicky - I loved the digital tests, was wonderful to see the change in the number of weeks - helps you to believe that things are actually happening 

MM - hope a cooler day helps your feet shrink a bit    I am impressed you can still see them at this stage!!

Scooter hope that nasty toothache is better    or the nice kind dentist can help 

Push - hope your recovering from your cold - nothing worse in the sunshine than being full of snot!!

Kim - I was always boosted by reading all the positive stories on here, even now I still find it hard to hear people announcing pregnancies that have just 'happened'   

Hi kdb hope all going ok for you   

Pepper xxxxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

hello lovies
Vicky- you still on cloud 9 hun? when do you go back to work?

Did anyone have lower down tummy pains after their first scan, we had to have an internal one yesterday.  I was so looking forward to a normal one but when I saw the probe I thought oh no not again!lol

I had a nightmare journey after the hospital as the trains had stopped running go I had to walk miles to a bus in the heat, get that to another station then get my parents to collect me from a station near come and take me to collect my car, then go into work as had a mtg!!
SO was wrecked last night went to bed at 9 last night with a stinking head which is still there but now got horrid tummy pains on one side, would my endo cyst still play up?

Luckily am working from home today so can relax a bit and have docs today as HH told me to get registered with midwife.xxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi EG - so sorry I forgot to say congrats on the scan in my earlier message   !! So pleased to hear that all was looking ok, it is totally amazing to see that little heartbeat going crazy. Hope the next 6 weeks go quickly for you.

The next scan will be a 'normal' one - hopefully no more dildocam for a while!! I too had some discomfort after the scan and a bit of bleeding but it all settled quite quickly. Hope you feel better for resting today 

Pxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

All excited/stressed/anxious for tomorrow ET.


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck capricorn, are you having a day 5 blasto? we had a day 5 blast and the staff were all so lovely, good luck


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

I felt exactly the same Capricorn - hope it all goes well


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck Capricornian    x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

GL capricornian xxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes we are having a Day 5 blasto.

btw, what is considered Day 1? the EC date itself or a day after that?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Also, i have been told that it is a 10 min procedure, but expect to be at the centre for around 2-3 hrs??


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caricornian - yes ET procedure itself is v quick but you will be there for a few hrs. They get a group of ladies on the ward then it's a question of waiting your turn and trying to time drinking your water! What time are you in tomorrow?                                                          TB- are you cross eyed today?!                                                  Everything was fine at the dentist - phew! Having a reflexology treatment later to ease my stress levels.


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

After slightly freaking out about lack of 'symptoms' I now have dull ache in ovaries and just noticed they feel like two hard lumps in my v swollen belly. I hope this means I have some follies developing! 
  x

Scooter - glad dentist went well x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian-we had to be there for 9.30am and got out about 11.30am. They called the first 3 couples (inc us) up to the upstairs waiting area and the embryologist then called each couple 1 at a time for a chat, was good as we got to speak to the other couples there.

After all 3 had seen the embryologist the nurses called us into the ward bit

I was 1st due in for ET but when they scanned me I hadn't drunk enough water so I had to go and come back, although I think I am glad I had that than having drunk too much and been in agony lol


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, just back from EC.  They managed to collect 14 eggs.  We are very pleased with the outcome just keeping everything crossed for a fertilisation rate and hopefully make it to blast again.  Hope your all well, will pop back later as i'm off for a snooze, sedation coupled with having to get up at 0430 is not a good combination.
Vicky - I loved the sun although it was soooooo hot 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-4.30am yikes, and I thoughy my 5.30am starts were bad lol. Glad EC went well, GL for tomorrow


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats Lou hun - great news and wishing you luck for fert rate    xxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Can't keep up with all the news, this thread moves so quickly. Don't envy TB attempting to put together the hall of fame (it's much appreciated though- gives us all a bit of hope to see the BFPs).

Capricorn - Scooter and I are in at 10am tomorrow - will hope to see you there. Looking forward to being PUPO!

Scooter - glad the dentist sorted your toothache out. That's the last thing you want to deal with just before an ET.

Vicky - Lovely to hear you getting so excited about seeing the word 'pregnant' on the pee stick. Pray it lasts for you.

Eco-Girl - take it easy hon, don't push yourself. Remember that precious beanie you're carrying. If it means taking a few days off work to rest, do so. I still kick myself everyday for trying to get on with life as normal when I was last pregnant. Listen to your body, and REST!

All the best to everyone else. xxx

Helen xxx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

capricorn
I was the only person in for ET we got there for 9.30 was taken striaght up and in with embrolyigst, he then told me to keep drinking and sit in the waiting room dh raced next door to get us some breakie and within 20mins we were in the ward being gowned up.  I was the only one on the ward which was nice and I rested about 40 mins then went off to westfields we watched a film, had a lovely lunch with dh insisting I didn't walk too far so he hired a wheelchair which I have to admit was a good idea as by the afternoon I was wrecked when I had accupunture    xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

helen6887: I am also asked to come in at 10, so will try to meet you there

EG: Looks like there will be atleast 3 or more this time for ET, so will have to wait for the turn.

I am more anxious to find out about how well the embies are doing than anything else at the moment


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 30 May 2010

 
Special Thoughts This Week Go To

Nina Jane (BFN)
and
Anyone who needs them!
Welcome to our Newest Posters

Ryles33

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww

Scooter ET 26/05/10 PUPO!
Capricornian ET 26 May 10 PUPO! OTD 6 June 10!
Kate77 Stimming 19 May 10
Helen 6887 ET 26 May 10 OTD 9 June 10!
Jane555 Starting April 10
(MNIA Jan/Feb 10)
Loubes ET 30 May 10 PUPO!
Happy thoughts?
Becka_0110 Due to start May 10

Next up for Treatment

Emziola June/July 10
Kirky1 June 10
Needjustone 3rd June 10
Hotty June 10
Ryles33 7 June
KimC
Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan
Little Mrs Sunshine appt 19 Feb
AlmaMay (welcome back!)
HelenB33
Bunny-kins

Recovering from a negative cycle

Nina Jane May 10
Marthah BFN Apr 10
Elcfoxy BFN Mar 10
Charlie and Lola BFN Feb 10

HH ANGELS (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here)

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be

Vickym1984 BFP 24 May 10 Scan 10 June
Pepperoni BFP 25 Mar 10 EDD 30/11/10
Laura2 EDD?
HazelW BFP 24 Feb BFP EDD 17/11/10
May2 BFP 12 Feb 10
Gldon BFP 7 Feb 10 TWINNIES!
BlancheRabbit - BFP 3 Feb 10 EDD 11/10/10 ITS A GIRL!
Mackster BFP 22 November 09 BOY TWINNIES EDD 30 July 2010
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES! EDD 24 July 10
Mighty Mini BFP 23 October 09 EDD 27/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 ITS A BOY!
Bea-Bea TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 
(either you haven't got anything recent on your signature, or you haven't posted for a bit- or I have just missed your posts- Please drop by and tell us/me how you are!)

Homegirl, Sudsy, Jameson777, vholloway1978, Rafs, bobbob,Mimo, naneal, Bozzy, beckic1, Devilinya, dreamermel, Peaches V, Kirsty (Kan), Shania 35, SaffronL, marie #1,Bea Bea, JPS Coey, Cookie 66, Supriya, ELC Foxy, Emmab78, beks22, Mnia, Kirky1, happythoughts, mrspickles, kathleenc, happycoach, helenb33, Charlie and Lola, Eco girly, Georginag, Gillydaffodil, Sunflowerem, Little Mrs Sunshine, Cawallinger, Mich08, Natalie.E, RoxyX, Donkey, Gaye, JulieAnne, Wannabemum08, Koko78, Nicola1975, Chrisx, Candistar1, Emlapem, ELondon, Woo, Lisax, Nikki 2008, BlancheRabbit, Adelaide Roo and anyone I have missed.

HH Parents and babies!

SarahTM - Mummy to Olive Sabina Katherine born 10th Feb 2010
Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details? 
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born 09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck

Kdb moved to GRCH due to cycle June/July 10
Gillydaffodil moved to GRCH after BFN with frosties Feb 10
(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167
I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. I'll get back into the swing of things soon enough​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok first draft ladies bound to be many errors and omissions.  I will aim to keep up with everyones news from now on in lol.

As I drop by I will updated the most recent hall of fame on here retrospectively so you can look back for it and will repost it every so often xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

You are lovely TB..Big thanks from all of us     xxx

Thoughts to      Capric,EG,Em,Loubes and Helen     

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

aw thanks hon.  Looking forward to putting some more BFPs and babies on it!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls   , 
Lou, well done   , lots of    for the phone call tomorrow and for ET   
    
Vicky, wonderful that the CB and CB digital also confirm BFP   
  
Capricornian, Scooter, Helen, lots of   for ET 

Scooter, I hope you have recovered from the dentist, reflexology sounds a good way to do so   
    
Lots of   to everyone, I can't keep up with all the activity on this thread   
    
Future Mummy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks TB xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies,

TB - you have been so busy, I was about to ask what a Hall of Fame was before I saw your post, it is fab - my mind was boggling at how you got all that info on there!   Well done you x

Lou - 14 eggs fantastic! Fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies tomorrow   

Scooter, Helen & Capricorn - best of luck for ET tomorrow xx

Pepper  & EG - so glad your scans went well.  Hope you are both feeling well   

Pushoz - hope you are feeling better hun x

Hi to everyone else   of to watch 'Enders and Holby now   

Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Emziola.

I inherited the hall of fame just after K was born I think and then passed it on...and then took it back.  Cant take all the credit.  Going to "posh " it up a bit with more smilies I think once I have more updates to put on!

My tx journey is over having got my 2 miracles...one thanks to HH but I still look on to see how the HHers are doing!

Belated welcome.


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG ladies, everytime I go away I come back to MILLIONS of posts... Thankfully all VERY positive.

Right, its far to late for me to catch up properly, I have been stalking you all on my blackberry so kinda know whats going on...

Capricornian, Helen and Scooter - GL for ET tomorrow. Sending you LOADS of                and will    for you xx

Vicky - V Naughty you testing early   . Think I would be the same. I read your EXCELLENT news while I was in my office and gave out a cry of happiness at your   . Got the strangest looks from the girls and had to make out I had won something!!!!! SO happy for you and will    it stays the same for your scan and until you are ready to pop! xx

Loubes - Fantastic news about your 14 follies, sending you loads of          too, for lots of big strong embies xx

Mack - Absolutely    your pic. Had to look at it twice to figure it out   . Hope you are well and taking it easy xx

TB - I take my hat off to you for going through everything. I struggle to go through a couple of pages, let alone a couple of threads!!!!!! Thank you, it is lovely to be able to see everyone x

I am SO sorry if I have missed anyone and send you all lots of love,    and   . Can you tell I have been hyper all day and have got a bit happ wioth the pics or what ever they are called.

AFM, I am still awaiting AF and am desperatly trying not to think about it too much. Also getting a bit nervous about doing the injections and generally EVERYTHING correctly, but as I say, trying not to think about it until it happens!!!

xx Love to all xx
x Kirky x

PS. All this great news has put me in very high spirits - if you couldn't tell


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB - Thanks hun    Could you change my name back to MIghty Mini!    I promise i won't change it again!    

Eco - you wil get so many aches and pains, don't be alarmed its normal, it freaked me out and i had to keep going for scans!   

Loubes - Wow hun i didn't realise you were having EC today!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol I saw that you had changed it back but of course didnt check what you were down as on the list.  Well done for pointing out the first deliberate mistake....   . Mind you didnt you mess up my HoF before....something about a BFN wasnt it?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you so much TB! Fantastic HOF and can't believe how much effort it must be!!     


AFM I am up sooo early for my scan, it's not till 9.45 and I live 20mins drive from HH.


x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-GL for your scan today hun xx

Helen, Scooter and capricornian-GL today girls xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate...GL for today babes..let us know how you get on   (why doesn't banana man dance anymore?)

Capric,Scoots and Helen..   good luck guys-let's get those BFP's higher and higher!!

Mini..I remember when you were Mini the chav..gave me a real giggle to see it back up there   

Pepper and EG..really happy the scans went well hon!!

Loubes..let us know when you hear from HH today   

Kirky...   HE WILL MAKE THE AF come!!!The injections are easy peasy...just get DH to do them for you.It doesn't hurt as much and you get loads of sympathetic looks/hugs and treats!!

Hiya FM..good to see you here again...  

KDB..what's news Missy..fill us in xxx

Oh and TB..you don't get away with it that easily,..,,what's news with YOU??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TwiceBlessed said:


> Mind you didnt you mess up my HoF before....something about a BFN wasnt it?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi ladies, how are we all?

Kate - good luck for your scan hun 

Scooter, Capricornion and Helen - best of luck for ET today lots of BFP's to come       

Pepper & EG - so pleased your scans went well.  How exciting for you both.

Mackster and Pushoz -  How are our twin mummies to be?

TB - Thanks for the hall of fame, your a star   

Mighty Mini - How are you?

Hello to everyone i've missed

AFM - Well had the call an hour or so ago.  Of the 14, 11 were injectable and 9 have fertilised.  We are so hoping to go to blast again so fingers crossed that when they call again tomorrow we get the go ahead for that otherwise we have to go in tomorrow   .  I just can't help feeling a bit negative now, i know every cycle is different but you can't help comparing and we got a BFP from a blast transfer last time and a BFN after a day 2 transfer the first time.  Just have this horrible feeling they'll call us in tomorrow   .

Lou x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Loubes - great news on the fert rate!    My bump is a 2 day ET!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes-Good fertilisation, fingers crossed for u hun xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats Lou and    for you   x


AFM - I finally got some follies!! 6 in total - blimey! They are much smaller than last time tho so they are going to scan me again on Friday and IF 3 are big enough I may have EC on Monday. Blimey again! How can I make them grow!? I have just emailed work to say I am working from home for rest of week. I was going to try - hot water bottle, milk, water, rest....?


For my records they were: Right - 11.9mm + 17.1mm, Left - 12.4mm, 11.9mm, 16.3mm, 14.5mm


Hoping the 16.3mm will be 17mm by Friday, do you think the 14.5mm could catch up? He sounded positive but also sounded like if they were not ready by Friday they would not keep me on stimms. I presumed they would just keep me going but I guess it's a balance between the bigger ones going too big and risk of the smaller ones not catching up.


Sorry for the massive 'me' post! This is probably the closest I have got to pregnancy in about 12 years, lol!


xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-There is no proof to it as such but keeping up protein is supposed to be good for your follies, and keeping warm. Fingers crossed that they grow nicely for you


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Mini and Vicky, I know in my head its good news just finding it so hard.  Starting to think is it all to soon after the girls?  Maybe I need to go back to bed and try and get out the other side   .

Kate - On day 7 the biggest was 14 for me but by day 9 scan I had 7 above 17 and 4 around 15 and they managed to collect 14 so I think they will grow lovely between now and friday.  Well done

x


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Lou that is so great hun    for you, I know you must have the previous experiances in the back of your head.  We are all here    for  you hun.

Hows everyone else?
I had my docs appointment yesterday as HH gave me a refferal letter dr was very sweet he keep shouting congratulations and how wonderful it was I have only ever met him once really sweet guy.  He's booked me a midwife appointment for next week 45mins long dose anyone know if its a group thing? he also sent me home with a big folder of info which dh was reading to me last night as I have had a horrid headache and been going to bed early.  He's now monitoring all the foods it suggests and stuff bless but gawd its going to be a long road


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Eco Girly, your midwife appointment will be just you.  Its your booking in appointment she should start your notes, make your referral for 12 week scan answer all your questions and offer you advice.  You should get your first bounty pack too. x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Fab news about seeing the doc and getting a midwife appt for next week

Last week I promised my GP I would get an appt for this thurs (tomorrow) once I knew, due to the anxiety I had been having, so will probably get all the schpeel (sp?) then, and a midwife appt booked for a couple of weeks after my Hammersmith scan


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Loubes - try not to worry. I think it's normal to compare previous cycles but it can make you loopy! Keeping my fingers crossed for you                                                      Kate - fantastic number of follies, hope they keep growing nicely for you                                            I had 2 four cell embryos transferred today, bit worried as they are average quality. My bladder wasn't full enough 1st time so had to drink extra water - thought I was going to pop! I met Helen in the waiting area! Helen it was so lovely to meet you, I felt much more relaxed having had a chat and a giggle with you 1st - really wish you and DH all the best                                                Capricornian - how did you get on?                    Trying to post this from my phone so apologies if it comes out wrong!!


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Scooter, it was pretty much the same experience with me. Had to use the loo before ET and then had to drink at least another 6 cups.

There was only 2 which reached full blast stage (grade 4CC) and only one upto early blast. Rest all didnt make it. So it was a tough decision but we thought of trying our luck with just one this time.

They might freeze both else just the one which was also 4CC.

btw, which one was you? We were the couple who arrived at the last.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Scooter: I have a hunch who you are . Was your husband wearing a green t-shirt?


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

CAPRI    on being PUPO


Loubes    on fab fert rate!!    thinking of you.

may

Ps, TB thanks for the HOF, edd is the 17/11/10


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Scooter and Capri...Whoohooooo you have done it girlies...CONGRATS on being PUPO  

When are your exact test days?

I love that we all play 'spot the HH lady' when there!!   

Loubes...PMA all the way..I feel a surge of BFP's coming up ladies!!  

EG..it's so exciting when people like doctors first say congrats,eh?Yah my DH was like a drill sergeant with what I ate etc...luckily he's calmed down  a bit now!!

Vicks..will you still test tomrw?  naughty!!

May..you get your badge of honour yet?

My second double pram has just been picked up by DH..I went a little ebay   cuckoo!! Oh well at least the sprogs will hv a choice of vehicle.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

test date is: 6/Jun/2010


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mackster-Yup, have tests galore left lol, will test 2moro morning (probably at 5/6am again as once I wake up I need a pee lol)-Lol, glad you got your other pram

May-How r u


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Capricornian - yes he was! Were you in the bay by the door? I think I saw you drinking when we left. Good luck for 2ww. My test date is 9th June - can't believe I've got to wait 14 days - it always used to be 12. Don't think I'll be able to wait that long!!


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Scooter - yes we were by the bay. Had to drink - have a scan, drink more, have a scan, and finally drink more before being able to have the ET done.

It's Day 5 for us, hence test date is 6th. Your's a day 2 i believe, hence 3 days after me.

Now that i have identified you, i believe Helen was the one opposite me, wearing the light green top and husband wearing a brown jacket?


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just been having a lovely long sleep, following my ET. Single embie on board (the other sadly did not make it  ). OTD for me is also the 9th June - wow that's going to drag.

Scooter - it was great meeting you. You were as lovely as I knew you would be. And it certainly helped with the nerves to have someone to swap notes with. Thank you so much.  

Capricorn - sorry I missed you. I heard the nurse saying they were waiting on the last couple to arrive, I guess that was you!   You're so lucky having an early test date. Hope all goes well for you.  

Hi to everyone else.

Helen xxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

P.S. No Capricorn - I was wearing blue t-shirt and jeans, with beige cardie. Slightly chubby (14 years of comfort eating leaves a mark girls!!!), glasses and wild brown hair.

Helen xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

So you were the couple on the right hand side of Scooter by the window? I did get a glimpse of you, but i was just arriving in the ward when you were going for ET, hence didnt get a chance to meet up


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

That's right!!     Oh God, my description must have really realistic! Don't know whether to laugh or cry. Sorry we didn't get to say hello. Let's hope we get the opportunity during future scans, after our BFP's eh?  

Helen xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen/Scooter: Did you get a pic of the embbie(s) ? Or is it only for those at blasto stage?

The one they transfered had JUST started to hatch


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes Capricorn, think they give everyone a picture. You can just make out the 5 cells on mine. I have a little keepsake box where i put all the PUPO/pregnancy photos and bits. You end up treasuring anything that makes it all seem viable. 

Helen xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats and good luck to the newly PUPO girls!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations PUPO ladies    

carry those embies with pride!!! Fingers crossed for the next 2 wks 

Lou great news on fertilisation, really hope you get the news you want tomorrow   but as mini said my little flump was a day 2  

Helen - I have a 'memory' box  DH and I also started a 'flump the bump' picture diary last night to watch the bump grow! Am sure that will get added too!  

hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Congrats to Scooter, Capricorn and Helen on being PUPO.....hope the   doesn't drag too much for you all xx  How many did you have transferred?

Kate - glad your scan went well and you have some lovely follies; it's amazing how quickly they grow.  Fingers crossed hun   

EG - is it sinking in yet?  how exciting booking a midwife appointment - must be surreal! xx

Loubes - great fert rate.  Re transfer.....I so hope you get what you wish for   xx

Vicky - are you doing an official   tomorrow?  Hope you can start to relax now all the tx is over and done with.  Have you heard anything about your new job? x

Is this weird?   I've kept all my photos from my embie transfers and all my paperwork! I know it sounds silly but I can't bear to throw it all away....hoping that I eventually get a BFP and will be able to move on....

Hi to those I have missed....

Hope you all have a lovely evening!

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Em, yea, doing an official test(s) tomorrow. Got telephone interview tomorrow morn for the job x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh GL Vicky for your phone interview tomorrow! xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Emziola: I had 11 collected, 7 fertilized, 2 made it to full blast and 1 early blast. I ended up having just one transfered, and most likely 2 frozen (depends if early blast will make it or not)


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

How exciting Capricorn - sending you lots of     .  Hope you get some frosties too, can you freeze the others too?  none of my frosties were blasts... xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I doubt as they stopped growing to blast, hence i assume they will / or have perished and wont be frozen


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky - Good luck for the "official" test day tomorrow and the telephone interview, what an eventful day tomorrow will be!

Capricorn - COngratulations on being PUPO and let's hope you second LO makes it to freezing stage.

Loubes - Congrats on your great fertilisation and fingers crossed for a successful transfer.

Just had a really odd conversation with one of my clients.  Never met the guy and been trying to see him for about 5 years anyway he phoned me and I said I was going on maternity leave a week on Friday and he told me that he knew and it was twins.  Apparently someone in my head office had told him.  Am I being strange but I feel quite uncomfortable with Head Office telling all and sundry.  OK rant over.

Pushoz


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats helen, capricornian, and scooter on being PUPO have updated HoF and will put it on there soon.

I see HH seem to be doing a lot more blasts these days which means peoples OTDs are not as obvious as in the past! I may be wrong but I think blasts were quite uncommon "in my day"


AFM well not a lot to report.  Girls doing great, now a SAHM as financially better than returning to work for me. Still living with the EX atm which isnt easy but I do get to go out once a week!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

gutted for some reason the board will not accept the smilies and font size things in my amendments on the HoF will look into it xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB - I can't belive the EX is stil there!   
we were offered blasts if we got enough eggs     which was a no no!!!     But were refused on our first tx, when i got loads of eggs and frosties!    Never seen a freezer since!   

Congrats to all the pupo ladees!        

I've got all my scan pics too! 8 embies!


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Massive CONGRATS to all the PUPO ladies   

Vicky - GL for the official test tomorrow and your telephone interview. I'm sure you will be fine   

Pushoz - I would be the same way. Part of me thinks its your news to tell until your gone on maternity and part of me thinks it good news to tell!!! It's a strange one. You would have thought he would have mentioned it before you said anything..... oh well xx

Kate - Fab news on your follies. I'm sure they will grow big and strong for you x

Mack - Boobs are starting to become sore (sorry TMI) so I know AF is on its way..... Unfortunately DH will be living in Dublin still so will have to do them all by myself. I think I would be better that way anyway, as then I can just lock myself away and get on with it!   

Loubes - Hope you get thenews you want tomorrow, but a good result either way is a good result. Sending you lots of     

Hope everyone else is ok. Im looking forward to and also sacared to be starting treatment soon. xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Vicky good luck for tomorrow on the job and your test, let us know when you hear   

Em-How you doing? yeah still seems unreal had a few twinges so despratly trying to get to 12 wks, am still having accupunture which is nice and starting the Zita West Vitimins tomorrow just on folic acid at the mo, will be 7 wks tomorrow.

Has anyone else has the Zita West vits my doc said they are ok, have to decide on hospitals for when I see the Midwife next week so she can reffer me, has anyone had any experiance of watford or Luton & Dunstable?

Good luck to all the PUPO girlies this week


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah mini unfortunately its gonna take me organising the house to sell, selling up and moving into a little flat with the girls to sort this out. As things are I am living in a comfortably spacious house and the girls want for nothing (I can just say they need this or that and he gives me the money). I am however living on child benefit and whatever handouts he gives me for housekeeping etc.  Because I am still living with him I cant claim anything at the mo!
I of course am still doing the house things (ie washing cooking etc) because I am trying to keep things pleasant for the sake of the girls but tbh sometimes it drives me insane..  

Eco girly we crossed posts, I didnt do the Zita west ones but did take omega3 with my pregnacare.  Meant to help with brain functioning of the fetus.  I may be bragging and it may be coincidence but K is so well developed on speech and reasoning for her age I think it worked x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Eco - where are you? i'm usng watford    If you are considering L&D then you are too far for watford. What about QE2?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mini I think a meet up is in order missus!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB - The things we do for children! I tried living with an EX for a while and it lasted abut 2 weeks!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, i'll be a ladee of leisure soon


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha...

forgot do you know if you are having pink or blue?  I have forgotten!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No we don't know...............yet!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Where abouts are you, I am in hemel and can choose between watford and L&D (from what I saw during my friends pregnancy), however I wouldn't be able to have midwife appts at GP surgery if having baby at L&D, thats why my friend chose Watford.

I didn't see much od the main ward at watford (I was her birthing partner) as she was in the birthing unit (midwife led) , but that bit was fab, and L&D don't have one.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i did a tour of watford and it looks fine, has good reviews,. I was the same, either QE2 but MW appt had to be there or watford and MW appts would be at suergery. Watfored is closer anyway! Birthing unit looks nice


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya ladies not been reading for a week or so, as I am having a little break from modding IVF boards, the lovely Bunny-kins is now reading this board for a while, but thought i'd nip in to see how you all were and OMG .......

Huge huge Congratulations to Vicky!!! Bet youre still floating about on cloud 9 eh hun?!!! Wooo-hooo!
Will be popping by to check on the bumps, pupo's and of course the very lovely ladies in waiting.

Sending dollops of         to everyone xxxx TTFN xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good news Mini is you wont be having baby during football season as watford is close to the ground and traffic can gridlock so my GP said....many a baby has been born en route during post or pre match traffic!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello wonderful gang!


SO sorry I've been away so long.  I have been lurking madly so I've been following what's been going on with a beady eye (Mackster - was very worried about your little trip to hospital - so glad the boys are still tucked up where they ought to be!).


I finally got to go on my birthday trip - but missed lots of the fun stuff - however we still had an amazing time in LA even though DH was working very hard.  Met lots of wonderful people and found a house there that we really want to buy - just under the Hollywood sign!


But the day that we got back my mum called from hospital - she'd had a little heart-attack - so I had to go straight to Suffolk to look after her and I've been a bit distracted since then.  They put a stent in her heart (mindboggling piece of surgery) and she seems OK now, just feeling dizzy from all the drugs...



Vicky and Eco Girly - SO happy happy happy for you both.  Yippee!!!  And hurrah for magical HH for helping you get there...     


Scooter and Capricornian and Helen - congratulations on being PUPO.  I'm sure all of your lovely embies will be delighted to be back where they belong.  Good luck with surviving the two week wait madness.  I recommend reading the True Blood books - kept me very happy!  And at least there's lots going on here to keep you distracted.  And congrats to anyone else whose PUPO that I've missed - sorry, but things are moving so furiously quickly on here at the moment...


Loubes - so pleased that you're getting back onto the IVF rollercoaster again.  You're very brave.  Hope your lovely embies are doing brilliantly - good luck for tomorrow.  And remember even if you do have a day 2 transfer, Storm was a tiny 2 cell Day 2 embie and is kicking like a martial artist as I write!


Kate - hurrah for your follies - really great that you've got six juicy ones developing.  I'm sure that the water and milk and protein and rest will make them grow beautifully for you by Monday.       


Mini - my feet are already swelling every night - but I do walk a few miles every day so it's not surprising.  I'm very excited about you and Mackster getting so close to popping - can't wait to see baby pics!  


May - so glad your bump has appeared.  I've had mine for a few weeks now, but it's only quite little (except when my stomach bloats up, which it seems to every afternoon!


Hi Ceri - lovely to see you again too - see that you might be having another round of ICSI - how exciting when do you have to decide??


And hello TB - my EDD is 11/10/10 - hoping baby will come on 10.10.10 as that would be a very cool birthdate!  So sorry that you're stuck with the ex, but glad to hear that he's looking after you - financially at least.   


AFM, we went for a lovely 3D gender scan while we were in LA (SO cheap out there) and it turns out that Storm is............. A GIRL!  We were a bit shocked - we were so certain that she was a boy - but we're both wildly happy about it and our friends keep telling us that it's lucky that we're having a girl because if we were having a boy he'd be certain to be gay   (not that being gay is a bad thing - Storm is going to have at least one gay godfather!)


She's started kicking a lot now - I first felt her kick at 16 weeks which was lovely and very early - it is my favorite feeling in the world.  Like being nudged by a very nice dogs nose - but from the inside! 


Right.  Must go to bed now.  


Lots and lots and lots of love and luck and babydust to you all from me and Storm


BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Blanche ... oh did we miss ya!    Y'know, we were exactly the same with our little 2 cell, absolutely convinced we were having a boy! almost fell off scanning table when she said "you're having a girl!" 

I'm sorry to hear about your mum hun, hope she's ok and on the road to recovery, tell her she has to take things easy as she's got lots of exhausting cuddles to have with her grand daughter!   
Yea, my FIL dropped a bombshell last week and offered to pay for another round of ICSI for us, totally out of the blue. So me and dh have been nattering about it, watch this space! 
Glad to hear little storm is making her presence known too, fab times eh    

Beddy-boes is calling, but will still read up on how you all are (was my favourite board to mod! shhhh!) 

N'night all xx


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome back Blanche Rabbit can't believe your having a girl soo exciting!!!

Vicky came on here early to see if you had tested yet     for you let us know how you get on, also gl for your  phone interview today.

hope all the PUPO ladies are doing ok on the 2ww and not going too crazy with it, I found my first week went quick then the 2nd week dragged a bit.

Well I will pop back on later and see how Vickys got on.

Have a great day all


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Hi BR, so glad you got to LA in the end.  Hope your mum is recovering well and congrats on finding out the sex of Storm!!   

Capricorn - I get it now, sorry for being thick   - fingers crossed for your remaining embies   

Ceri - great news about your ICSI cycle, what a fab FIL!

 and GL to everyone else who is awaiting news!

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oooh Ceri how exciting!     I'm hoping my IL's will offer another round for us but i doubt it, they will probably wait for us to ask which we won't do   

BR - Sorry about her mum but like ceri said her new granddaughter will keep her spirits up.,  Are you planning on moving to LA. I'm very jealous!!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

EcoGirly - I will be totally honest come hell or high water I would have gone anywhere but Watford when I found out I was pregnant.  Having been going every four weeks for the last I don't know how long I can only sing their praises!!!!!!!  The stafff are brilliant, ok the hospital might need money spending on it but all the staff are fantastic and as they are providing care that's what's important to me.  I worried about the football/rugby issue but our Ante-natal teacher was actually talking about it on Monday.  Don't worry about it as according to her you will either get a police escort or an ambulance to get you there.  I agree with Vicky the birthing centre is lovely we got shown what we were missing out on during our hospital tour.  Hopefully you won't need it however the SCBU was great, it's fairly big and is level 2 (highest care is level 3)so you should be cared for there if it was needed. 

BlancheRabbit - COngrats on having a girl it gives me hope after the huge run of boys HAmmy has been having recently.  Glad that your Mum is on the road to recovery and what a great incentive to get better.

Ceri - What great news from your FIL it certainly gives you something to think about.

Right better go and do some work as I'm still menat to be working for the next 6 working days.

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR-Sorry to hear about your mum, but glad to hear you had a fab trip and had the 4d scan, 

Ceri-Thats fab about your FILs offer xx

I tested at 4.30am, I was so hot I couldn't sleep properly last night. And the test was positive 

So I emailed Hammersmith about 10 min ago and got the automated reply, so rang (and didn't have to hold for ages like normal, so bonus) and my scan is for thurs 10th june at 2pm,   

Had sonme brown spotting last night, which did worry me at first, but I know brown blood is old blood and its probably leftovers from implanation, so have relaxed a bit, but will be on knicker check a bit more now lol


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

p.s. GL Nina for today xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Blanche, welcome back - so good to hear from you     Glad your mum is doing better now - what a scare for you all   

How fabulous that you are having a girl!  Congratulations xoxo


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Blanche Rabbit - Lovely to hear from you and congratulations on your little   

Ceri - what fab family you have good luck

Em - how are you?

Kate - how you feeling today hun?

Vicky - otd today are you testing again?  Hope your pecious little bean stays with you

Pushoz - Don't you be working too hard, hope you and the twins are well

mackster - thanks for the PM you are a star

May and EG - Hope your both well

AFM - I had forgotten just how much this journey really does take it out of you.  So after my wobble yesterday (i'm very sorry for that) we are going to blast after all.  DH had a strong word with me last night and kind of knocked some sense into me.  Looking back to yesterday I really don't know what I was expecting HH to tell me   .  We have 4 good quality embies so they are happy to go to 5 days which is the same as last time.  So EC is Sunday.  Thanks for all your support I really don't know how i'd have got this far.  So the hugest of hugest    to you all and I will have a large glass of cold milk to you all    obviously while imagining its vino!!!

Lou xxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Well congratulations again Vicky, I hope the 10th comes round really quickly for you x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, great news Vikki, 10th will come round before you know it xx

Loubes, great news for your blasts!!  I'm so pleased you got the result you wanted.  

I'm off to Walton-on-the-Naze this weekend.  The IL's live there and have got a caravan there too, so I'm hoping the weather picks up a bit.  Then I'm all set to start d/r on Tues.

Best get to work, catch up later......

Em xx


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,
Sorry I haven't been on line - Couldn't face it as I knew my AF was coming.  Confirmed today as BFN.  Can't believe how much it hurts!!!  Tortoise also died suddenly the day of AF - could cry over this!!  Can't face work this week as work with New Borns. Hope you are all o.k.  Congratulations Vicky     and best wishes for the pregnancy.

with love and best wishes to you all - any tips for getting through this would be welcomed?


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Nina Jane x x x x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all just logging on quickly, but wanted to say how sorry I am Nina Jane   . 

I felt completely gutted and was very down to start with. I needed to take some time off work as could not face people, so my DH and I hired a cottage in Devon for a week and we got drunk, went out for nice dinners, went surfing and tried to have some fun, that really helped me realise how lucky I was to have a great marriage. I felt even better once I had had my review (6 weeks after BFN), as we knew why it did not work, and then started to feel ready to start another cycle. 

Wishing you tonnes of hugs. Please look after yourself and I sincerely hope you start to feel better very soon. Not sure if you are considering your next steps but wish you luck whatever you decide xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nina, No advice just


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Wowsers..a girl goes to sleep and awakes to a  tirade of posts!!

Where to start!!

Well a big   to our Vicks..soooooooooooo pleased for ye hon....bring on the 10th (that is actually V close)

Nina...sorry and   ...beforee you know it-you will be on to your next round,and they will know SO much more abt your body and how it reacts the next time around.Doesn't make it any easier though....as Kate says-go get drunk and spend a lovely long wend with your DH!!  

Ooooooh Ceri..that is BRILLIANT news re your LOVELY FIL...are you gonna do it?Love the piccys of your DH and DD too!!

Hiya KDB XX

Emi your wend away sounds holy and divine..my DH is working like a mad man at the mo-so i will prob be solo again..boooooo!!


Blanche..you little tinker!! A girl eh??Am v pleased for you!! I sooo wanted a girl in my twin mix..but am actually kinda excited abt 2 boys now!!Hope your Ma is ok  

Loubes..we all have days like that..feel free to vent on us whenever you want!!Am v excited about Sunday for you!!

PushOz..glad to hear you are going well..hope one of yours is a girl!!!What pram have you bought?Do you have any dates yet?They are giving me my c section date at 32 week scan.

Mini..not long now hon xx

TB..wowsers..he is still there eh?  yah milk all that babysitting etc whilst you can!!

Hi to EG and May and everyone else...my baby brain is now exhausted..

have a lovely day all!!!My DH is working from home today..so I am trying to quiet..boooooooooooxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wondering what is the EARLIEST a pregnancy can be detected after ET?

Not thinking of doing it, just wondering


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Capricorn...STEP AWAY from the pee sticks      ...See Vicks..you have set a VERY bad example!!
I'm not certain hon..but I think it's like 10 or 11 daysxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Capricornian ... Totally agree with Mack! Step away! It's hard though i know    Depends on your HCG shot (trigger) when did you take it and how much etc. I would wait hun x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll say this as many times as I need to!  THERE IS NO POINT IN TESTING EARLY!!  Vicky, you should be ashamed of yourself young lady, look what you've started     !!

If you test early and it's negative, there's nothing you can do to change it.  It might well change by itself by OTD and you'll have upset yourself for nothing, which can't be good for the baby.

If you test early and it's positive, then all well and good, but it would have still been positive on OTD, and then you'll know it's accurate and not a trace of the trigger left.

I've said my piece, now I'm going back to looking like I'm working while imagining I'm asleep, which I could quite happily be at the moment.

Love to you all.

xxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

BR welcome back. glad your mum is feeling better.        my bump comes and goes at will so it is not really there yet  


Nina       


Ceri- what a fab FIl you have. glad for you and DH




Congratulations again Vicky, praying the 10th comes quickly with more good news. good luck with interview today


Lobes glad to hear you are going to blast.    we all need it ones in a while




Capri      step away from mr pee stick




Mackster  what make of Pram did you get?






Hazel   




Hello to all my friends.


afm, 16 weeks  M/W apt booked for the 2nd


may


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am a bad girl   

Capricornian-I tested 11 days post transfer, which I believe your OTD is 11 days post transfer anyway? So even more reason not to test early.

It only causes more worry anyway, and wait even longer worrying about your scan xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree to what all said above and definitely stay away from pee stick till OTD. 

However, was just wondering as to how the pessaries and the trigger shots can affect the tests hence asked.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Nina, I'm so sorry     

At the time it feels like you will never get over it.  Time will heal, its a cliche I know, but don't rush yourself, allow yourself and DH all the time you need to grieve, be kind to each other, don't beat yourself up over the 'what ifs' and 'maybes' and you will both get there hun.  Like Kate said, get drunk,  go out for dinner, each chocolate, cakes & ice-cream!,    go away for a break if you can and don't worry about your next tx or what you want to do next just give yourselves time to get over it emotionally and physically.  

You are amongst friends   

Em xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian-The pessaries will not effect the HPT but can delay a/f if its a BFN

The trigger shot can stay in your system for up to 14 days, and would cause a BFP on a HPT, even if you weren't pregnant

I saw my GP this afternoon (due to the anxiety I have been off work with I had promised to go back as soon as test date arrived), gave me loads of booklets etc, and have a midwife appt in 3 weeks time to book in


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Nina - Sorry hun     

Capricorn - I tested 14 post EC and got a neg and thought that was it and no way was i pg, but then i tested 16 days post EC (14 days post ET    OTD) and got a BFP!! So testing early is not a good idea! I did test in the 1st week to check HCG was out of system, knowing it would be a BFN and if BFP then HCG was still in and would not mean i was pg. It was BFN anyway!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Nina - sorry to read your news, not least because your beloved tortoise died too. As if you didn't have enough on your plate eh? Life has away of kicking us in the teeth when we're down, doesn't it? Like the other ladies have said, nows the time to really pamper yourself, just as a reminder that you are a wonderful, valued, lovable woman.  

Capricorn - you made me laugh, asking about the earliest you could test. We all know we should stay away from the pee sticks  , but I don't know of many women on this site that actually make it to the OTD without having a sneaky peek. You'll do it, Scooter will do it, and I'll do it!! We know we shouldn't BUT WE WILL!!        positive vibes being sent to you and Scooter.

Had a fairly restful day today. Went to work in the afternoon, but only for a couple of hours. Couldn't sleep last night, so feeling very tired. Hope the rest of the Hammersmith ladies are doing well.

Blanche - I remember you from my last treatment cycle - so glad its all worked out so well for you.  

Helen xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Nina Jane - so so sorry.  Hope that you and DH are looking after each other.  LIke the others say - just cocoon together until you feel better.  And come on here and let us help cheer you up whenever you feel like it.    


Vicki - so glad that your BFP has stuck - try not to worry about the spotting.  Spotting/bleeding in pregnancy is way more common than you'd think.  How did your interview go - fingers firmly crossed for you.    I work from home and it is definitely a brilliant way to manage stress (although I'm still just naturally a stress-bunny - which does worry me - think Storm must be affected by my fretting...)


Helen - hello again!  Sorry you're feeling tired.  Tx is both physically and mentally exhausting.  Hope you can curl up somewhere and snooze...  I think gentle walks are also good after ET - I always felt like getting my blood moving was a good thing - but snoozing is essential!


Loubes - hurrah for your strong embies going to blast - brilliant news.  Glad that your DH talked you down from the panic.  Hurrah for him!


Ceri- how exciting!  Hurrah for the ILs.  You've inspired me - I've been wondering where we might get the funds for Storm 2 - think my ILs might also be up for it as their other son has announced that he and his wife don't want children... 


Mini - yup - our plan is to move to LA as soon as we can.  Which probably won't be all that soon as we can't go until after Storm arrives as paying US prices for giving birth would be a very bad idea - and then there's the small matter of getting DH's work transferred out there...  But still, DH is completely determined that we will move ASAP and I think he's going to try and move mountains to make it happen!   


Mack - I know you wanted a girl in your twinnie mix - but I know your two boys are going to be awesome.  You will be surrounded by adoring males for the rest of your life!


Capricornian - what the others said.  I only did one test - on my OTD - as I felt pretty allergic to them after all the disappointments while TTC naturally.  I still have it - it was so faint and is getting even fainter over time!  Don't think I could even take one now I'm so scared of them (though I'm not sure if they even work in the later stages of pregnancy)


Push - sorry, realized after I'd got to bed last night that I'd forgotten to say whoo whoo about your babies - July is so soon!  How are you feeling?  Are you huge??


Hi Hazel! How is your menagerie?  And your bump??!


May - bumps really come and go to start off with, don't they?  Mine is still pretty tiny every morning, though by the evening I start wondering how I can possibly have another 20 weeks of getting bigger to go!


AFM nothing much to report.  Going to the country tomorrow morning to stay with MIL and see my my mum.  DH reluctantly coming too - think he's dreading the baby knitting pattern discussions.  But hopefully we'll have a weekend full of dogs and cream teas and buying plants for the garden.  My poodle is looking very glam as he's just had a wonderful haircut - he's like a fairy creature!  And Storm has been kicking brilliantly ever since I started writing this - she obviously likes hanging out with the HH gang


Lots and lots of love to you all - including the lovelies that I havn't mentioned (Hi KDB!)


BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

BR - can you adopt me so i can come too! Plus i want your fairy dog!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!
Scooter, Eco Girl and capricornian- congrats on ET , fingers crossed for BFP!

tb: thank-you for putting me in the HoF! There are so many babies and BFP's!

Loubes - glad you got to Day 5, hope it hyas put your mind at ease for a little while at least  
Nina - Jane: So sorry to hear about BFN and your turtoise... I have to agree with Kate's advice, it's hard to know what else to say  
Vicky - how did your interview go? Congrats on scan - how exciting, hope everything goes really well for you.

Hi to Mighty mini, pepper, emziola, kate77, helen, kirky1, mackster, and May and everyone else too!

AFM: Im at HH tomorrow afternoon for all my results, fingers crossed for good results! And a speedy treatment - I was so glad to be able to get an earlier appt with Mr Trew.

Love that you guys are all recognising each other, hopefully I will bump into you some of you along the way too

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I was sucessful with the interview, so I will be handing my notice in Tuesday when I am back at work.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Vicky for the new job!!


may


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Something for those looking to buy vits:

"Pregnacare Tablets 90 pack was £9.50 now £2.37 @ Tesco"


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: Congratulations for the new job.


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kim - good luck for your results today   

Vicky - congrats on your new job   

Capricorn - can you take pregnacare throughout d/r?  I've been taking them for the last few months and have really noticed they help with my PMT and other symptoms.  I have e-mailed my nurse at HH but thought you might already know.

Em xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Emiziola: No i dont think you can take pregnacare throughout.

You can to be careful about the period where you are on antibiotics following EC and u cannot have anything with iron or folic acid.

But otherwise yes, i think its a suppliment and you can have that instead of having folic acid no its own. At least for the first 4 months of the pregnancy, i think its safe to have it and might in fact be good to have it


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning,

Had a day 10 scan today and only 2 follies out of 6 have grown, the rest are just 12/13mm and have not grown since my day 8 scan. So I am waiting for HH to call me back today to confirm if we convert to IUI again. The nice consultant man said he would see if they would allow us to carry on stimms another day maybe and have another scan but the 2 follies are 20mm (and high up/hidden so they don't think they could reach it) and 19mm so we don't want to lose those. I think rationally speaking IUI is the most likely outcome. 
Feeling a bit gutted, this was our second and last chance on the NHS, no more tx after this. I just wanted to get to EC at least this time. 

Lots of love &    to everyone xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-Sorry to hear only 2 of grown hun, let us know what they say. Is there no chance Hammersmith will do EC with just those 2 follies?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Kate: Sorry to hear that, but i hope the alternative approach works. Will they still go for IUI?

Vicky: I think 3 is the minimum before they go down the EC route


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks so much. Can't believe it but HH have called to say keep on stimms Sat & Sun, they will scan me Sun and make decision then! Gosh so happy to be given extra chance even tho we risk losing 2 lead follies - at least we'll feel we gave it our best shot. Yay! xx


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi - just wanted to say thanks for all your positive support - it means alot and helps coming from those who understand.  Good news about the stims Kate   and hope Sunday goes well.  Many congratulations on the job Vicky.  Have a good bank holiday weekend everyonex x x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Kate: On Day 5, i had only 3 follicles around 12mm and rest were all under 10, and i thought i had lost the game. Then on Day 8, i had 4 around 16 and they decided to continue stimming me till Day 12 and thats when we ended up getting around 11 eggs from approx 15 follicles.

So pump up the proteins and the pineapple juice and use a warm water bottle as thats all i did to boost the growth (or at least i thought as others mentioned it on the forum), to get to increase the chances.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-Good luck for your scan on Sunday, am really pleased they want try for you to get extra follies, they are a fab clinic


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Em - I took pregnacare through my tx and beyond! You are meant to keep up the folic acid for 3 months before conception. 

Never heard that you can't have iron or folic acid after EC    The antibiotics are safe to take in pregnancy, and in pregnancy you would be taking folic acid and iron!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

kate - sorry i pressed the button too soon!! I think keeping up with the stims is the right way to go.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi ladies!!!

Vicky - congrats on the telephone interview!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Kate - fingers crossed for Sunday hun, sending you lots of     and   for you xx

Hope you all have a fab w/e - I'm off the the IL's caravan tomorrow until Monday so I will have to remember that we are on page 24 now (I think)   

Em xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!
Vicky congrats on the job!!!   Enjoy hannding your notice in - it's quite liberating when you are sure about your desicion!!!

Kate77 - Gd luck with stimm's    I really hope you get to EC fingers crossed for you xx

Hi to everyone else, Thanks Emziola for your message   .

AFM: I had my follow up consultation today and It went well I suppose. We aren't candidates for IVF which upset me a bit, but thought my DH's results were so bad we were going to be recommended to use Donor Sperm and I wasn't ready to hear that... but he said we could still consider ICSI and that we ahd a 55%-60% chance. So ended up quite relieved and pleased. Anyone else having/had ICSI? Looking for some advice, is it safe enough?? I have only just got my head round IVF, apparently ICSI is the same as far as me and DH are concerned, just different for the embryologist....

Have my co-ordicators meeting next week, and start on the 2nd day of my period. Does anyone know what antagonist means? He ticked that on my treatment form, but I didn't see it until I had left?  

Anyhoo, hope you all have a lovely weekend planned, Im off to try and work out why Im having 50 day periods and how to conquer stress??!!!!! ..... Answers on a postcard please!!!

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kim, I have replied on "waiting for ivf" re icsi, as we had that, like they said, its pretty much the same as far as what you will be doing

Antagonist protocol is one of the "short" protocols. It means you won't have the 2-3 week down regulation period before starting stimulation drugs. Not sure exactly how it works, but they will go through it with you next week, but you take a down reg drug and the stim drug together (although they may be started a few days apart) and I think you have your first scan on day 7 or 8 of stims. Just means it goes a bit quicker for you lol


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi Kim,

We have had ICSI for all 3 of our fresh cycles with excellent fertilisation rates and as Vicky and the consultant have told you it is no different for you and DH it just means the embryologists have to work a little harder for there money.
The antagonist means "to stop" so your going onto the short protocol so will start stimming on day 2 of your AF and a second injection is introduced on day 5 which is the antagonist and this is to stop you ovulating as they need to keep your eggs in the ovaries.  Hope this helps

Lou x x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Kate i'm so pleased that they are going to give you a few extra days of stimming.  I will have everything crossed for sunday for you.  What time is your scan?

Lou x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Vicky and Lou! I was wondering whether it may have meant the short protocol - just didn't associate the name with antagonist.... That's really helped,   Hope you are both well xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - We had ICSI even tho we used donor sperm. its a routine thing now as it ensures the sperm actually get into the eggs. we did ivf with donor sperm and we didn't get any fertilisation    so i would always go with ICSI. Why did he suggest donor sperm to you? What was the reason for using it? 

Agtagnonist is short protocol where you dont d'reg at all, It helps your ovaries do a lot of the work instead of them being shut down down with d'reg drugs. Its good as it only takes 2 weeks of drugs then EC! its also good if you don;t make many eggs


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ooops crossed posts!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kim- yes ICSI will be the same for you as IVF but the embryologist will inject the sperm into the egg rather than leaving them to it, oh and it's more expensive!!

Nina Jane - I'm so sorry, you've had a really tough week, take care   

Kate - I'm so pleased they are letting you carry on for a few more days, fingers crossed for Sunday  

Loubes - good luck for Sunday,  

Helen and Capricornian - how are my fellow pupo girls?  going insane yet!!!

Vicky - congratulations on the new job, that must be a weight off your mind.  Hope your scan date comes round quickly

Emizola - not long to go now!!  I took pregnacare throughout my previous treatments and my pregnancy with DS.  I also took co-enzyme Q10, selenium, magnesium and zinc.  This time round I'm taking Zita West vits as they have higher levels of the individual vits I took previously.

MM - has baby turned yet?

Pushoz - have you finished work yet, how are you feeling?

Ceri - what a lovely FIL you have  

BR - I'm so glad you finally made it to LA, sounds like to had a great time.  Sorry to hear your mum has been ill.  Your poodle sounds so cute - is he a standard poodle?

TB - thanks for the HOF - what a star!

Hi to everyone I've missed

I'm feeling strangely calm at the moment although I know it won't last.  DH has had a few days off so I've been able to put my feet up and we had a lovely time at Virginia Water this morning - Thomas loves it there. My sister is coming to stay next week which I'm really excited about.

Scooter


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Scooter, yep, defrinately more expensive!!!!!

Mighty Mini - Dh's best swimmers didn't make it to the end of the 'race' as it was put to us, only a few that had brought tools seemed to make it, so it was seeming he was leading us down that path. I knew it may be a possiblility already but was relieved when he said we could use DH's best lads  

xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry no personals tonight, I'm too exhausted. Haven't been sleeping at all well since ET. Keep worry and thinking things over and over in my head. Scooter, I want some of your calm pills!  We're planning to head down to Eastbourne for a few days next week, so I'll be able to act like I'm 80 and lie back on a deck chair with a blanket over my legs and an icecream in one hand and book in the other. Hopefully take my mind off things.

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great bank holiday weekend.  

Helen xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Scooter. Its been pretty much calm and quiet on my side. But i suppose its just the beginning. Wait till we or at least I get past 1ww and then surely will start going cuckoo. How about u?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - I think its worth a another shot with ICSI as this is what it is for. I'd have icisi with every cycle i had from now on, bit more of an insurance policy!!    HAve you thought about having his boys tested and looked at with a uroligist? We did as we were thinking about DS and wanted to know for sure we had done everything. Which doc did you see, was it a consultant? 

scooter - Where is virginia waters? Sounds american!!    Yes baby has turned thankfully! I think its stayed there cos movements are in the same place, happily kicking the    out of me!!!


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies, just logged on quickly to wish you all a lovely weekend.  Lots of     to those that need it and lots of       to those in the middle of treatment and our lovely PUPO ladies.
I hope all our mummies to be are resting up.

AFM well i'm in at 0945 tomorrow morning for ET, which is great but abit scary can't believe we are here already.

Love lou x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh so excited for you LOU..one more sleep!!Best of luck..xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, excellent news been going on while i've been away lol
Hope all of you are resting who should be, not long now for some of you either!
afm - i have to go get prescription this week and start d/r on Friday! xx


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hope you do not mind me joining you?? I am new to this board. I will be starting a private FERC at HH on the 7th June. Basically I just wanted to ask a quick question. I had a HSG done at Hammersmith in April which was all fine. I went to the IVF clinic this week for my co-ordination appt and they wanted to do a dummy ET as my womb is apparently tilted which makes it quite hard for the catherter to get through. To cut a long story short it was so painful that I nearly passed out    They have told me that I may need to be sedated at an extra cost of £500    

What I cannot understand is that at the HSG the doctor done it no problem at all so why are the docs at the clinic having so much trouble. Does anybody know if Mr Lavery would be able to speak to me about this over the telephone or would I have to go and see him which woud cost me another £195  

Good luck to you all x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Rykes33 and welcome to the forum. I would not be the best person to answer this, as i did get HSG done, but not at HH. Also the only dummy ET they did was during the actual ET process itself where they passed a dummy catheter and then later the actual one.

I would suggest at least giving the clinic and call and ask the same question. There might be some logical reasoning to it.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome to Ryles..  

My womb(also v tilted) also gave me many dramas during IUI (apparently if you are elevated under your buttocks-they have a better opportunity to get it in,also a full bladder helps)

-although once we got to the IVF stage  and EC-they have  a scanner set up where they can see where the catheter is going.Still took a while and was painful due to full bladder and them pressing on it with scanner-but not as bad.

If you are worried-why not call or email Anna Carby-one of the girls here will have her email address, and ask her the questions-she is very speedy in her response and v knowledgeable!!  

Hello to all my mateys xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Good luck Loubes, fingers crossed!!      Thanks for the   re: ICSI. Done more reading and much more comfortable now!! Actually feeling quite excited  

Ryles: Welcome to the board (Im a newbie and they are all really lovely here !) I'm not sure what the best action to take is, maybe getting Anna's email address would be helpful. Good luck with it all though.

Hello everyone else- weather sucks in Bucks today - so much for srtarting jogging to get down the stress levels, Im a fair weather jogger at a stretch! xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ryles- Welcome to the board. i will also suggest you email Anna Carby, she will reply ASAP. it doesn't matter if you are NHS or private she will reply with good and mostly positive feedbacks. good luck!!
[/size]
[/size]Loubes- Good luck for tomorrow      

Kate- Good luck with scan tomorrow.   Praying you get the news you deserve  

  PUPO ladies

may


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

OH and a BIG GL for our Loubes tomrw xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Anyone else watching Eurovision song contest? So awful, but we do love it.  

Hi Scooter and Capricorn - hope you're both doing well. Not going mad yet.  

Loubes - good luck with ET tomorrow. hope it all goes smoothly for you.  

Rykes - welcome to the thread. I too have a tilted womb, although didn't need to be sedated for ET. We have just done a FERC cycle too, and Mr Lavery was our consultant. He will talk to you on the phone, he is a lovely man, and will be willing to answer any of your queeries. I know the costs do mount up, but if you've paid for the FERC package you should in theory have access to talk to an embryologist or someone else about the treatment, without being charged extra. Good luck.    

Hope the rest of the ladies are doing well. Off to swing along to Albania's entry now.   

Helen xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loubes GL tomorrow xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Ryles: Sorry for spelling your name incorrectly.

Loubes: GL for tomorrow.

Helen: I just checked and its only the 3rd Day post ET. It looks like ages. Had AF like cramps twice today which lasted for around 10-15 min, gone now. Also have got a feeling of  wetness (sorry.. TMI) down under at times, but its transparent in color. Any particular symptoms you are having?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning all, will do a proper catch up later but I have great news....I have egg collection on Tues! All 6 follies are 20mm+ !! Two days ago 4 out of 6 were just 12/13mm! Blimey. Apparently the two on my right ovary might be too high up to get but hoping for 3 maybe 4 eggs? I cannot believe it, we are so happy. 


Loubes - hope it all goes well today hun xxx


xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate , thats fab news hun, glad the extra 2 days gave your ovaries the kick they needed. GL for trigger tonight and EC Tues xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Well ladies, i'm not long back from HH and i'm pleased to say that i'm in the PUPO club!!! One lovely looking blast onboard. Didn't ask about the grading but the embryologist seemed very pleased. No frosties i'm afraid though







however i'm working on the fact that I won't need any. OTD is 10th June.

kate - that is fab news i'm so pleased for you.    for a good result on tuesday x

Ryles - welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment, sorry i can't offer anymore advice then what the other girls have said.

Hope all our PUPO ladies, mummies to be and those in the middle of treatment are well rested and relaxed. Big  to you all

Lou x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Loubes: Congrats for being PUPO, and welcome to the club. I also got one blast on board and now waiting anxiously for the OTD which is 6th June


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Loubes - Congrats on being PUPO. Come join the madhouse that is the 2WW.  

Capricorn - my only sideeffects at mo are really tender (.)(.)'s - but they were like that when I started the oestrogen patches (don't panic, they're just for the FERC cycle, you won't need them). Big bloated tum, even more so than normal.  . Sorry not much help. I can say that last time when our treatment failed I had strong AF signs from day 8 of 2WW and then period started day 9. It's a horrible time of knicker checking eh? Stay strong. We've all done well to get this far, lots of women don't even get to the 2WW.  

Scooter - how you doing lovey? Still calm and chilled? We like to walk the dog round Viginia Waters too, you must live quite near to us? Have a good bank holiday.  

Helen xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

kate - fantastic!  You must be over the moon.  Goodluck for Tuesday   

Loubes - congrats on being pupo, look after yourself   

Helen/Capricornian - I've been having achey/cramps lower abdo for last few days and some quite strong pains on RHS.  Looking back I always seem to get these following ET.  I think it's to early for implantation pains (for me anyway, poss not for you Capricornian) so who knows!!!!!!  

Helen - are you sleeping any better?  Your trip to Eastbourne sounds like a fab idea.  Do you go to VW often?  I love it there. I live in Staines - is that near you?

MM - Virginia Water is part of Windsor Great Park. 

Thomas came down with a tummy bug in the night and was vomiting everywhere, I was loading the washing machine at 2.30am!!!  I'm hoping he has a better night tonight as I'm shattered.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats on being PUPO Loubes...    

And Kate...I am soooooooooooooo pleased for ye!!!

My DH and i went for a 'date' into Soho today..boy was I knackered!!!I can't walk very far now as am MASSIVE!!

Will cross fingers and toes for the rest of our   Mama's too

Poor Thomas...hope he feeling better and u get some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's Scoots xxx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mackster - you got to take it easy hon. Get your DH to carry you!   Only joking (he can at least rub your feet).

Scooter - poor Thomas not being well.   Yes Uxbridge a few miles North-west of Staines. Not far. We'll have to organise a FF meet up. Think there's quite a few ladies in this area. You're right, it's a bit early for getting implantation twinges, but fingers crossed that's what it is.  

Loubes - glad all went well today. Get plenty of rest tonight eh?

Hope all the other ladies doing well?

Helen xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies whizzing by to sort out HoF

Just wanted to say:

  Nina Jane so sorry x
official congrats to vicky x
Congrats to Loubes on being PUPO
Great news Kate, I was supposedly a "lost cause" on the follie front (only having one decent one up to when I stopped stimming...somehow ended up with 3 eggs and from that came K xxx
Kim you were asking about ICSI, all I have ever had and I recommend it highly!

Scooter we too have been dealing with the vomit fest this week. Wednesday K had sticky eyes which then turned into a cough. Thurs night K vomitted and throughout Fri and up to last night. She is better now but E has started with the sticky eyes and cough.....not looking forward to the vomit fest a second time thats for sure!

Who mentioned Uxbridge. I go there quite often on a Thurs night as have taken up ceroc!  (my one night out!)

Hi to all my HH buddies  

Please forgive lack of personals I am going to concentrate on the HoF on this thread but I am reading about you all and willing you all on xxxx  HoF will be updated after I have finished this post (but will be in the old slot as it were 25 May at 18.05)


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Mornin'


TB - aw thanks x   


Helen - how are you doing PUPO lady? Congrats   


Mackster - thanks hun, very excited now   


Scooter - congrats on being PUPO!   Hope T is better today and you got some sleep!


Loubes - congrats on being PUPO hun   


Capricornian - congrats on being PUPO   


Thanks Vicky, and congrats on your job. I hope you are resting up and not long now till the scan   


LMS - GL for D/R on Friday, yay!   
Hi and welcome to Ryles    GL with your tx   


Kim - hi and hope your jogging is going well    I am on the antagonist protocol if you have any q's? I started stimms on day 2 of AF, then also took something to stop me from ovulating from day 5 of AF. Your first scan is between days 7 and 9. I had scans day 8,10,12. I triggered last night on day 12 and EC will be tomorrow. I much preferred this protocol as no D/R.   


Nina Jane - how are you?   


Em - hope you had fun in the caravan lol x


Kate xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-GL tomorrow hun

TB-Thanks for doing the Hall of fame, hows you?

Loubes-Congrats on being PUPO

Capricornian/scooter/Helen-Hope you are all holding in there xx

Mackster-Did you enjoy the date other than being knackered

Back to work tomorrow, I get to hand my notice in, which is good, but really not looking forward to going in


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Vicky. Hope tomorrow goes well, just think soon you won't have to deal with it all and you will be working from home xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening ladies!

Loubes - fab news, congrats on being PUPO!   

Kate - fantastic that you have got to EC, best of luck for tomorrow   

Scooter - hope poor Thomas is feeling better   

Helen - glad that you seem more relaxed in your last post, have fun in Eastbourne!

Sorry for lack of personals have just got back and am trying to sort out washing etc!  Joy!  Had a nice chilled time though, weather was OK apart from today.  Glad to be home; I love my sofa    About to have an Indian takeaway too, then put my feet up (again).  I'm excited to be starting d/r tomorrow but also a bit anxious as this will most probably be my last go.  We will have to wait and see.....

Best wishes to everyone else,

Em xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish this 2ww can be fast-forwarded just like the Sky box


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

|Emizola - Hope that everything goes well tomorrow with DR

Scooter - Hope that your little boy is feeling better

Kate - Good luck with EC tomorrow

Twice Blessed - Hope that the girls asre better and you didn't have too much of a vomit fest.

Mackster - Glad that you had a nice "date" with your DH.  I got home today and mine had cut the back garden and had been and done the shopping.  He's now done a BBQ as my parents came down with me.

AFM - Well it's my last official day on Friday but think I might end up working some of my holiday to get things finished off.  Some of my clients are quite elderley and I feel guilty passing them over.  Went out with my Auntie and Uncle last night and the twins were doing somersaults for ages but as soon as my auntie put her hand on my belly they stopped moving.  Typical!!!

Pushoz


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

hello ladies
Hope you are all well, I have had a nice long weekend been having little naps in the afternoon which have been amazing think when I go back to work im going to try and pop home as only live 10 mins away to have a power nap as otherwise I feel so drained. 

Went out with dh at weekend to see Elton John who was amazing and just as we left I put my jeans on which are really stretchy and they wont even zip up so had to pray they didn't fall down lol!!! first midwifes appointment will be 8wks thus had some cramping and got accup this week so hoping that will help.

Anyway enough about moi, Vicky how you doing? how you feeling?  

Capricorn hows the 2 ww going?     

Pushov & Mack not long to go now girls, least the weather hasn't been too hot for you   

Kate well done on your follies that so great they grew that much  

Loubes hope the 2 ww is going on ok for you to       

Pepper hope your doing ok to hun?  

May hows the bump coming along?  

Will pop back in the week, usually read the boards daily at work but tight for time to reply.

Have a good week all


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Em-GL tomorrow with down regging

capricornian-It defintely does drag x

Pushoz-Good news about finishing up work soon x

AFM-Felt absolutely knackered all weekend, and its triggered my dizziness again. I was due to be back into work tomorrow to hand my notice in, but have felt so rough today I won't be.

To be honest, with my dizzy spells, and especially with the tiredness with the pregnancy now, I don't think I am fit enough to do my current job and will probably be off for the duration of my notice period. Will make it easier for them as well as they can get a temp in


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: Indeed it just drags on but hope time will pass quickly during the week.

EG: The 2ww is just dragging on, especially when i look back, its only been 5 days and looks like ages

AFM, just came back from the movies. No apparent symptoms of anything. Had very mild cramping about 2-3 days ago and nothing today. I am not reading anything into it as everyone had a different story. I am however considering an early test but around Friday. OTD is coming Sunday, but by Friday will be 9dp5dt, so i hope the HPT will pick up if anything to pick. That is, if i do get that far. But i am keeping the hopes high for now.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capcricornian-It might not necessarily pick it up, I think it was MM I read a couple of pages back got a BFN a day or two before OTD and she was pregnant, if you can gold out I would, as you then just have the extras wait to the scan, I was a naughty girl


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Vicki - The dizziness will pass. its a good sign!   

push - My baby is the same with the somersaults then when someone tries to feel it, it gets norty and stops!    God only knows what it was doing last night!    At one point i thought it was going to start climbing through my stomach!   

Loubes - How you feeling hun   

Feeling very hormonal all over the weekend      been doing a lot of   suppose its the realisation that life will never be the same again ..........


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies   

Just a quick pop in to send lots and lots of good luck to Kate for today       will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well

We've had friends staying since end of last week so I've not had the chance to keep up with news..... hoping for a quiet morning at work and the chance to do some catching up!

Love to everyone
Pxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope we've all had a lovely weekend.

Kate - good luck with EC today        for lots of lovely eggs

Pushoz - so glad to hear you'll be finishing work soon, bet you can't wait to get those feet up

Mackster - glad you had a nice date hope your well rested now though

Pepperoni - Hi how are you?

Vicky - your doing the right thing by listening to your body get those feet up girl    

Mini - I'm ok, keep having bouts of negativity i've even dreamed of BFN for the last 2 nights.  You forget how awful the 2ww can be

Scooter - hope your little one is feeling better

Capricornion - try and wait till sunday hun      will be after you otherwise.  I to am going slightly insane and i'm only 2dp5dt aghhhhhhhhh!!!

Love to everyone else

Lou x x x


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!

Kate - Good luck for today     and thanks for the reassurance and yes, if I have any questions Ill def ask  ! I seem to be a little obsessed with knowing everything at the moment. I'm usually quite in control with aspects of my life, and IF has meant I have to accept that I now have NO control!!!

Emziola - Yay, you have started TX. Hope the DR goes well  

Capricornian - hang on in there!! I can't imagine how huge the temptation is to test early. Glad you're able to let go of the 'signs'! It'll drive you mad otherwise!!     

Loubes - Hope you're feeling ok too  

AFM Im waiting for a call today to buy my meds and get given my co-ordinators appointment. They where so busy that they said they would call me today and get me in at some point this week for my co-ord. Trying to consider what questions I can ask now to get a clearer mind.

As for the jogging and de-stressing, I feel a little lighter knowing that TX is going to start in the couple of weeks. The jogging will have to wait till it's dry - Im not running in the rain!!

xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kate, good luck with EC today      

Loubes- well done on being PUPO, sending you positive vibes       

may


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate..be thinking of you today honey    best of luck!!

Vicks..hope your dizzy spell has gone away!!

Capricorn..stay strong little buddy and steer clear of you know who  

Loubes..must be dragging for you babes..grrr  ..not long now though..keep those   vibes up!!!!

AFM...hubby got back in at 5.30am from office,then left again at 7.30..now builders are being v noisy next door   ...so am off to get a half haed of highlights,as need a lift! They use ammonia free product,,,so should be ok!!Then will either pop into hospital today or tomorrow and check twinnie no 2's heartbeat-as no 1 is SO active and I hardly ever feel no 2..so stressful!!

PushOz..you are such a trooper babes-still at workWowsers!!

Hi to EG,Emi,May,KD,TB,mini and our gang of lovelies xxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning Mackster,

You look fab, love the new picture! Hope twinnie is well, probably just taking it easy in his lovely home!!

xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Kim...I hope so..it's so worrying when there's two in there-as you can't tell who is who sometimes!!x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian-One of the ladies on the cycle buddies thread had her OTD today, tested BFN yesterday and BFP today


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all, lots of news and too much to take in at once, well i thought i'd just check in briefly before i go and die quietly down the gym - i ahve a feeling today isn't going to be easy lol got to pop down hh this week and collect the prescription then we can get going on friday d/r 
looks like a few of us at round about the same stage - cool i need to find the buddy cycle thread really but not had much chance recently 

xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Mrs Sunshine - You're so good going to the gym! I can't get myself into gear to get jogging at all... hoping with better wetaher I can get going tomorrow   Good luck with DR. It's great to finally get tx!!

x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies xx

just a quick update on my iPhone - we got 6 eggs from 6 follies!!! Amazing! 

Speak laters xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fab news Kate xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

That's good news Kate. Wishing you good luck for fertilization


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats on the eggs Kate!    for fertilisation and beyond!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kate ... congrats hun, FAB news!!!


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Great news Kate!    -      for good fert rate xx

TB - sorry forgot to ask after the girls, hope they are OK x

Hi to Ryles too, welcome to the HH thread.  GL with your tx   

Will be on later,

Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for asking after me and the girls.  Girls improving though E is tryibngaoin ot aot (trying to help type) over my shoulder here.  Conjunctivitis and bad coughs but getting better xx

Hi to everyone gotta go as computer about to run out of battery!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Kate -    for good fertilisation! Keep us posted xxx

TB - I own a children's Nursery and we have conjunctivitis there too, topped off with a healthy dose of chicken pox! Bless my little luvlies, Im hiding in the office at the moment for fear of catching all their well shared germs! Glad your little ones are getting better   xx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Lovely HH ladies, glad to know that things are going ok with everyone.

Kate - Congratulation on your 6 eggies    for a 100% fert.

Kim - Am also on anatagonist, not sure why as I responded well to LP on my last cycle

Vicky - hang in there love & GL with your scan

Capricornian - How are you getting on dear....

Hi to Mackster, TB, Ceri, Emziola, Pushoz, May2, Pepperoni, LMS, Loubes, Mighty Mini and everyone else I ve missed.

May I please ask if HH approves private immune treatment and also, did any of you lovely ladies have private treatment while cycling with HH.

Lots of Love,
Hotty.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hotty - 'Fraid not! I asked about immunes they basically said they would stop tx if i did it. I did 2 private txs there, 1 FET and a full cycle, tx is no different, its called self funded so waiting times are the same etc.   

kate - wow hun thats fab news


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone! Great news Kate - you must be so pleased, well done. Thank you all for asking after Thomas, he's much better now. I'll try and do a longer post tomorrow - if DH gets off the computer!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words everyone - very excited now and hoping for at least a couple tomorrow. Hope you are all doing ok    


xxx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey everyone. Haven't been on in a while...

Vicky - That's brilliant news about your BFP. The 10th is only round the corner, are you really excited for that? Congrats on the new job. Hope your feeling better and a bit less dizzy x

Em - How was starting d/r? I am hoping to start soon, just waiting for AF still!!! 

Capricornian - How you doing? Are you having to sit on your hands a lot to stop you from testing   

Helen and Scooter - Hope your 2ww isn't driving you two too crazy either.

Lou - Congrats on being PUPO xx

KimC - I'm having ICSI too, but on the Long Protocol. Not sure what the difference is between them or why we are on different ones! just am going with what HH tell me... I also have really long periods due to stress and am waiting on my next one to start treatment now   . They drive me MAD!!! Which just adds to the stress. Oh and if you conquer stress, PLEASE tell me all your secrets. lol.

Hi to Ryles   

Kate - Brilliant news on your eggs and follies      and    for a great fert rate x

Mack - Love the new pic, you look like a poster for maternity wear. Gorgeous   . Hope twinnie 2 is ok xx

LMS - I am hoping to start d/r by fri. If my AF ever turns up!!!! I'm on long protocol, What about you x

AFM, still awaiting AF (If you didnt already know that) driving myself    waiting for it. Just want to get started. My poor little purple bag is sitting on the side all lonely and waiting for me to get started. Even think that has started taunting me   

Will try and keep up, but it moves so fast on here.... Have DH's birthday this friday and have a special day planned. Will be having lunch and a stroll in the woods, then going to GoApe an asulte course in the trees (Wendover Woods) and then a hot air balloon ride to watch the sunset, which I am    myself about!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok and sorry if Ive missed you. Big    to all xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey all thanks for all the messages
i am good and really pleased to hear everyone's good news

vicky - hope you have lost that dizzy feeling
those of you on 2ww just chill and hold it out - i know its hard but it'll get there in the end
kate - many congrats what a crop you got after all them worries
afm - just got to make my way to hh in the morning to get my prescription and then all goes ahead on friday -  i know what you mean about that purple bag lol mine is sat there and i have been watching it for the last 2 weeks
xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Kirky: Dont even ask. I went to Tesco today, saw the pee sticks, even bagged one in the trolley, then put it back . Lets see how much longer can i resist


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning,


Hi Kirky!  I know, waiting for AF is quite frustrating! Hoping she is on time and you can start on Friday x



Capricornian - lol! I can't imagine how tempting it must be. Well done for putting it back on the shelf x


LMS - ha, thanks! I know, still amazed. The pharmacy now accept cards apparently, they started this yesterday as we went in before EC to get a few bits. 


Also, as from yesterday HH now give you double the prog suppos dose a day. I thought it was just me but no, they now instruct you to do one in the morning and one at night so 2 x 400mg a day. Hoping that will help lots of ladies. Altho guessing some people already are on this dose.


AFM - HH are due to call about midday to confirm if any/how many have fertilised. My Mum called last night and offered to pay for freezing! Most surprised and really touched. They stayed with us all weekend so they got a first hand look at what IVF is like and so I think they are hoping we get enough to freeze some just in case. I am just hoping for a couple but of course would be thrilled to have some spare    Had quite a bit of pain yesterday after EC but ok now. 


Hi to everyone else


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kirky-Hope af shows up soon for you

LMS-Good luck for Friday

Kate-Good luck for the call later hun xx

Not much to report here


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Kirky - Hope Af shows up soon hun.  Friday sounds great hope you have lots of fun, even if your a bit scared of the hot air balloon x

Em - How are you finding down regging?  Hope your well

Mackster - Hope twin 2 is ok, i'm sure you've just got one who likes the limelight and one who likes to take everything in    they will compliment each other perfectly.  Loving the new picture   

Kate - excellent news on your eggs yesterday     for good news from HH this morning.  

LMS - Not long now till you start, good luck x

Vicky - How are you feeling today?

Capricornion - Naughty naughty but well done for being strong in the end.  You really haven't got long left         for a lovely BFP at the weekend

Helen & Scooter - How are you two finding the 2ww?     

Hello and big    to TB, Ceri, pushoz, kimC, mini, hotty, pepperoni and May2.  Sorry if i've missed anyone

AFM - Well i felt really light headed last night which gave a great excuse to stretch right out on the sofa in front of Britains got Talent (or not so last night) and get DH to run around after me   .  Off out later to enjoy the sunshine x

Love Lou xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello my lovely gang of HH future Mummies  

I have my MW appt to check heartbeats at 11.30 today,then my coposcopy, to check polyp etc.  

Capricorn..good girl..it will be worth the wait..I feel like I am kind of physic on these matters and hv predicted almost all the HH BFP's...and I reckon you are going to be VERY pleased!!

Hey Vicks..how you feeling?Did you gv your notice?

Lou..i KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN RE bgt...can't believe the dog got through?

I went to see Sex and The City 2..kinda girlie but well worth it...for our 2WW ladies..go and see it-will put a smile on your dial!!

Kirky..wowsers,DH bday sounds awesome..can I come??Let's hope all that adrenalin will get   to rear her pointy head!!

TB,Hope your LO's are feeling better!!

LMS..hang in there buddy-before you know it-you'll be flat on the couch waiting for test date..it all happens so quick once you start!!

Hiya May..any sign of bumpage yet?

PushOz..you all set to go?You ahve hospital bag packed yet?  

Hiya Mini...how you feeling lovely?

Scoots and Helen..not long nowwwwwwwwwwwwww..I also feel v   abt both of your BFP's!!xx

Kate..that is SO nice re the freezing!!Let's  there are a few to pop on ice!How many are you putting back in?Let us know after call today!!

KDB   ..Must read some more of your online diary!!

Em..how's the hideous DR?You have the sweats yet?  

Hi to all our other mateys..Eco,FM,Hotty,Pepper xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Loubes, sorry to hear you felt light headed last night but glad your Hubby looked after you.

Mackster, GL at your appt today. As I am signed off again I handed the envelope with my sick note and my notice , in to reception yesterday, haven't heard anything yet

I am ok, bought some cheapie tests from ebay at the weekend and got them today, so gonna be testing with those probably until the scan next week lol. Only 8 days to go until the scan, can't be here soon enough lol


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Vicky glad you have handed in the dreaded envelope and hope you feel a bit better now. All done now hun. 8 days and counting!   

Mackster GL with your MW appointment xx Honestly would like to put 2 back in if they let us. Our PCT allows two but we may not have two and also I am 32 so not sure. DH now wants to go for 2! Ha, he is getting excited now too.   

Thanks Lou xx Now rest up   

I am going to pop round the corner to view a flat at 11.45am so what's the bet that HH call me then lol xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

They just called. All 6 were mature but no fertilisation. DH sample was fine. They are going to call tomorrow to let us know if any have fertilised by then. They suggested ICSI next time...! I asked for that at the start of this cycle and they would not do it this time, which was our last go. 

Has anyone heard of fertilisation happening the day after? 

x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Kate, sorry to hear about the fertilization. Praying for you to have some good news tomorrow. 

I do agree that ICSI is something that you can benefit from as the fertilization rate increases to around 70-80%.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Kate, i'm so sorry you didn't get the news we all hoped for this morning.  I have only ever had ICSI so not sure about day 2 fertilisation rates however i am          so much that tomorrow brings better news.  Try and stay positive, i'm sure HH wouldn't have given you hope for tomorrow if it wasn't possible       

Lou x x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Kate, whizzing by with a    my first cycle I had 6 eggs and they were very late fertilizing, indeed only one did -and that was with ICSI.  The cell didnt divide though but my clinic (not HH then) said late fertilisation doesnt necessarily mean there is a problem.  Sorry not more positive story re that cycle but as you can see, with future cycles (and even naturally) I did have a lot more success...are you really not having any more tx hon?

If any ladies on here want HH to do something that they are suggesting against please dont worry about pushing for what you want (even if you still dont get it).  I was told to give up in the cycle that gave me K but argued strongly against abandoning it.

Will try and pop back later.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate    will keep everything crossed that some fertilise for tomorrow


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate just whizzing past....will keep EVERYTHING crossed for news tomrw am.Here's hoping one is a fighter!!Have you done any research on net re late fertilisation?As the girls say,I doubt they wd give you hope re tomrw,if they weren't hopeful xxxstay positive!!

AFM..had a scan after heartbeat check and both still in there..phew!!I then had a coposcy (excuse bad spelling)and they removed large polyp..it was amazing as they had a camera during op and I got to see everything...they hv sent for biopsy..so hoping it comes back clear.Now need to get some sun on my dial.

Good work Vicks re handing notice in at front desk..that is SO something I would do!!xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad the check all went ok mackster.

Hubby and I are going to centre parcs for the weekend in 2 weeks time. Its a friday to monday break, but we are going down after he finishes work on the fri and travelling back late sunday eve because he can't get either day off work.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

So pleased the twinnies are all well Mackster x


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

WOO HOO! 

Hey peeps, AF is here. Need some advice. AF started at 3pm, does this count as Day 1? I know they said it has to be for most of the day..... but I'm not 100% sure and left all the numbers at home and have only just got them and it's too late now. Don't want to miss starting d/r in the morning if it is and don't want to start too early if its not 

Would really appreciate it if someone could help.......

I will do personals later once I have calmed down! xx xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kirky - I was always told day 1 should if AF comes before midday. 

Kate       Why wouldn't they do ICSI? are you an NHS patient? Oooh it annoys me!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

According to the notes I got it said its day 1 if before mid-day, but I was on the day 21 long protocol, so not sure if they treat it differently


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No it shouldn't make any difference with the protocol. 

Kirky - I would phone them if you are unsure


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mini and Vicky. I have just looked at my notes on Day 2 Long Protocol and it says Day 1 is the first day of proper bleeding with a moderate flow before 12 midday. As it was 3pm and it's not completely with me yet I am going to take tomorrow as Day 1 and start d/r on friday as I originally predicted!!!!!

All that fuss over nothing.... What am I like   

Capricornian - You do make me laugh. Only because I think I will be EXACTLY the same as you   . Oh and well done for putting the HPT back on the shelf.

Kate - Thanks. Will be going ahead as planned on Fri. Will be    that you have some fert over night xx

Mack - Can't wait for fri, it's gonna be great. Would love to bring you with, but the twinnies arn't allowed. Think I would rather your lovely twinnies over a hot air balloon ANY DAY. And I'm sure you are the same, glad they are both ok xx

Vicky - Bet that's a weight of your shoulders handing in your notice.

Anyone got any good tips for d/r and what I should be doing to help??

Big   's all round to those I've missed xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mackster - Glad the twins are ok. also glad colposcopy went well so now try and have a well deserved rest. the new picture looks fab.  


Kate     tomorrow brings a better news.


Kirky. glad to hear AF is here. good luck with DR when you start.


may


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - Glad that everything went well today and the twins are doing well.

KAte - Sorry about the fertilisation rate fingers crossed you've got a few slow coaches developing. 

Kirky - Glad AF has turned up and you'll soon be off to a flying start. 

Vicky - Congratulations on handing your notice in hope that the notice period isn't too stressful for you.  Centre PArks sounds great it will be nice just to get a change of scenery.

AFM the 32 week scan went really well.  We took my Mum & Dad and I was amazed at how excited they were.  They have headed back home so we've got a couple of weeks, depending on the twins, until we see them again.  It was lovely as Dad helped |DH put the wardrobes together for the nursery.  At least we are ready if they make an early appearance.

Pushoz


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
  
  I worked late tonight and am trying to catch up!
  
  Kate - I am keeping everything crossed for you hun   
  
  LMS & Kirky - GL for start of D/R on Friday girlies, we can compare  notes!  I feel fine at the mo - didn't know you got the sweats though  Mack, I'll probably get them now just thinking about it    
  
  Kirky, Friday sounds great what a lovely day for you and your DH - wishing him a      for Friday.  I went to go ape at Wendover last September with DH and my  step-daughter, we had a blast - even if I did end up with most of the  bark in my knickers at the end of it   
  
  Nina - how are you hun?   
  
  Capricorn - well done you for stepping away from the      Scooter, Helen, how are you finding it?
  
  Vicky - hope you can relax a bit now.  Have a lovely time at Center  Parcs xx
  
  Mackster - so glad all is well with the twinnies.  I've so got to see  SATC2, the first one had me   
  
  Lou - hope you were well pampered last night.  Are you watching BGT  tonight too?
  
  Pushoz - so glad your scan went well.  How exciting to be getting the  nursery all finished.  Not long now!!  
  
   to May, Helen, Hotty, Pepper, Hazel (where are you!), TB, Ceri and  all you other lovelies.
  
  Hope the   is here for the Summer now!

TTFN.....
  
  Em xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi ladies whizzing by..

still sending    to Kate.

RE HoF 
Hotty have you now started tx?
Eco Girly I dont think we have "met" as such but I see mentions of MW appts should I be putting you under the parents to be section?!!


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Evening ladies , thanks so much for your replies to my other post.  

Does anybody have an email address for Anna Karby. That would be really helpful if somebody does  

How is everybody finding HH? I had twin boys after my first IVF attempt at HH back in 2007 and was pretty impressed with the the staff etc but this time ......I dont know I just feel that nobody knows what they are doing     

I had my co-ordination appt a few weeks back which was Ok but slightly rushed. Do I always contact the nurse who saw me at this appt if I have any queries? It really was not made very clear. Also I saw a doctor his surname was HudHud. He done my cervival assessment and I really was not impressed at all with him. It almost felt like he was a trainee or something   He just seemed really nervous and didnt put me at ease or anything  

Oh I dont know maybe I am being to fussy but I would be really interested to hear your views  

xxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Having strong cramping today. Seems like things coming to an end !!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Cramps are normal hun    Hang in there


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

btw, anyone knows if the AF is to come, then normally how long after EC/ET does it happen?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cramping is normal hun, I have everything crossed for you for sunday xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Capricornion - Cramping is soooooooo normal hun I really believe that beacause we are PUPO we are highly tuned in to every twinge and niggle that our body makes normally we wouldn't notice it.  As for AF well some people start spotting a few days before OTD and others don't have AF till maybe a good few days after OTD.  However you do not need to worry about that as  i'm pretty confident you will be smiling from ear to ear on sunday after getting a BFP!!!!

Em - Sadly I am quite hooked on Britains got Talent, I thought last night was a lot better.

Sad sad day yesterday with the shootings in cumbria just can't believe it   

Hope you all have a great day in the sunshine x x x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for all your messages. HH called and none fertilised. I don't know how I feel. Really want to ask DH about going private but we agreed at the outset we would look at adoption after our 2 NHS goes. I feel so frustrated that they did not do ICSI. The man who called was so nice to me on the phone, he was the one who did our EC, but of course all they can say is 'next time'. 
x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate -Firstly     

I am not sure how it works, but would it be worth writing a letter to your PCT asking them to fund another go due to these 2 cycle having to be abandoned prior to ET (first even before EC). I know their normal rules are if you start stimming it counts, but just wondered if they may budge if you write in to them


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Kate-huni sending you lots of        have you thought about seeing the councillor there I have'nt seen her but did think about during the whole thing as I felt so unsure?

Capri-keeping my     for you, is it sat OTD? I will be on here bright and early as I have family over and want to see how your getting on.

vicky-Centre Parcs sounds lovely, we are due to go to cornwall or devon in july but I can't find any cottages that will take my little doggie    

Hope everyone else is well, I have my mw appointment today was going to ask about a cheeky scan next week just because im such a worrier adn can't wait till 12wks xx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Kate, am really very sorry to hear your news    

MM - thanks for the reply, was initially thinking of getting private immunes, not sure where I stand now as I wouldnt want my treatment to be cancelled.

TB - I ahvent started yet, thanks for asking. My co-ordination appt is tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.....Hope you're all keeping on well      

Lots of Love & Baby Dust
Hotty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kate this happend to us when we switched to donor sperm thinking we could do ivf not icsi. embryologist said no reason why not    but they found my eggs weren't playing ball,. they were hard    We were devastated and i have never seen DH so sad. It was worse than having a BFN. And it was a private tx too so i felt like we had just thrown £5k down the drain. 
But we were assurred that with ICSI it shouldn't happen again. they fertilised next time although my quality of eggs had gone down hill and only got 2 embies at ET, M/C then got another 2 embies on next tx with this one and 1 has stuck around!!    
HAve a chat in a few days time to see how you both feel. its still early days hun.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Kate, I'm so so sorry to hear about your eggs.  As others have said, try writing to your PCT and asking if they will fund another go, but give yourselves time to think about it first.

Ecogirly, we went to Cornwall a couple of weeks ago and stayed at a caravan park, which will take dogs in some caravans.  It's called Monkey Tree or something, and it's near Perranporth.  Maybe give them a try?

You've all done far too much chatting for me to keep up, so I'll just say hi to everyone and hope you're all doing well.  I'm counting down to my 20 week scan and can't believe it's come round so fast.  12 sleeps to go.  I'm off to Chessington tomorrow to see my friend kiss a sealion, and hoping DH isn't going to be silly about it and say I can't do it too.  I mean, if it was risky, it would say that in the books!!  Along with not having a skunk sharing your bed.  Seriously though, probably won't do it when it comes down to it, but DH will just have to arrange it for after the baby arrives.

xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, can't believe you are nearly at your 20w scan already Hazel, does time start going quicker after the 6 week scan? 

I think its dragging more because I am not at work, can't wait till the begining of July, when there should be a training course for my new role and I can get started x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone, you are all wonderful. Mighty Mini - whilst I am so sorry to hear all you have been through it does give me hope, thanks hun xx

You won't believe this but DH just called me to say he'd checked out the HH self funded prices. I had done the same but thought I'd leave it a few weeks before mentioning. We are going to talk about it all when we are feeling up to it. I am shocked but happy he's considering. 

In other news I found a flat to rent so we are moving in a few weeks! Must start a huge 'to do list'. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Kate: So sorry to hear about the news. I guess words dont do justice by just saying the word "sorry", as the loss is indeed felt only by the one going through it.

We also discussed adoption at the start of the tx and we decided that we will go for it after 2 yrs if we still didnt get lucky. You and your DH are quite young, and i think looking at the 6 embies and then 6 mature eggs, your chances are quite bright. Funding.. dreadful funding!!, this is a hurdle that many of us face.

I live in Hillingdon, and only have access to one NHS funded cycle. So this is our only chance before we start considering private costs. So we are kind of in the same boat as you.

Btw, anyone knows if changing PCTs allow you to have a new cycle?? I know the NHS wait is 6 months before being funded for another cycle, but just wondering if i move house to an area outside Hillingdon PCT, do i qualify under the new PCT rules for a fresh cycle? I am mentioning this for 2 reasons.

1- Kate, you are looking to rent (and re-locate) anyway, so maybe worth checking that route. Consider 5K of private tx costs towards the house move. I am sure you will still end up saving more.
2- NHS funds upto 3 cycles MAX. You have used only 2 of your chances so far
3- I am in Hillingdon that funds only one, but if i just move approx 5-6 miles, i will land in Berks, and they fund 2 cycles.

So does anyone know how this PCT changing works?

Otherwise, i am trying to be positive. All normal signs of AF are here, like cramping and legs aching. I am thinking of doing a test tomorrow morning to check


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Kate I am so very sorry to hear your news this morning lots and lots of       for you today and for over the weekend.  I am pleased however that your DH is considering a private treatment.  Good luck with all you decide but for now look after yourselves its still been an emotional couple of weeks

Love Lou x x x 

PS I'm pleased you have somewhere to move too hopefully it will keep your mind busy x x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Vicky!  

No, it doesn't go quicker after your 6 week scan, sorry!!  The wait till the 12 week one is ages and ages, but at least after that you have midwife appointments to keep you going.  It still seems like a long time while it's happening, but then looking back it's not long at all, if you see what I mean.  I think after the 20 week one it's going to seem an age to wait until the baby arrives, what with not being able to see it again (hopefully, as you don't get another scan unless there might be a problem).  I wish I could say it all flew by, but it didn't!  And the knicker checking still happens.  Not so obsessively, but just having a look when you go to the loo.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol thats ok. It still doesn't seem real yet, the scans will help I think, but probably won't be satisfied until sep/oct when bubbs starts moving, and then that just gives you a whole lot of new stuff to worry about eh


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen / Scooter : Still hanging in there? or caved in to the HPT already?


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just back from sunny Eastbourne (complete with slightly red sunburnt nose  ). Now I've pages and pages of blogs to catch up with.  

Kate - so sorry to see that none of your 6 eggs fertilized. Feel so bad for you. Must be awful to go through all the treatment, right up to the Et point and be told it's not going to happen. Can't imagine how disappointed you must be feeling. Don't give up hope sweetie, it's all we have.    

Capricorn - wow, so proud of you for not cracking and buying a HPT. You're doing so well. The cramps you're feeling could be implantation twinges couldn't they? Stay strong, you're nearly there.    

Scooter - how you doing?

I feel quite rested and calm at mo. Off to see Sex in the City tonight, looking forward to that. Anything to keep my mind off the obvious.

Vicky - glad you keeping well. Must be so exciting knowing you're going to see your little beanie in a few days time. Try not to worry (easier said than done - I know). You have to relish every moment of this pregnancy, don't let your fears spoil it for you.  

Hi to all the other lovely ladies.     

Helen xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen: Dont think they are twinges, at least cant be this late. The reason why i want to do HPT tomorrow is IN CASE the embryo did implant and IN CASE i am to get AF, then the HCG levels might indicate that (might be totally useless). But having one M/C last time at 18 weeks, i can then know if it is something with the lining or not. I have read on other threads, where they got BFP and later within 1-2 days got BFN, but it def was not a case of having trigger still in the system.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kate - The no fert was terrible for us but it proved there was a problem with my eggs, so we were able to try asssited hatching. The doc felt that with each cycle I was getting pg with one of the embies, but ended with a chem pg each time and then m/c at 6 weeks,  but what was happening to the other one? He felt that my eggs were hard and unable to hatch but could of been perfect embies. so with ICSI and AH there was a higher rate of it working, which it did!!! I can't say it was that, no one will ever know but am sure glad we did it. 
My DH sounds like yours, says no we are not doing anymore but then gets prices on things and reseaches other options!
Maybe you could ask about assisted hatching along with icsi next time, even if they fund you, you could pay separatly for the AH.  (thinking about it, i think thats what we did) we were funded but it was suggested we do the AH but had to pay for it. But who cares!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahhh Kate..that really bites!!!Sorry honey    

I am so pleased that DH is considering another round though!!ASDA (i think) do cheap IVF drugs now..so that might bring the price down!Cd you ask your parents or his parents to contribute towards costs..o perhaps move house as suggested??Thinking of you!!

Capricorn..hang in there buddy!!When is your actual test date?Let us know if you test tomorrow x

vicks..i'm afraid ir slows down from like 12 weeks till 20 weeks..then goes fast..and then slow again....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Big sunny hello to everyone else...xx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi HH girls!

Kate - Im so sorry to hear that they didn't fertilise, there have been some good bits of advice on here already so Ill leave it but to say I hope you and DH agree on how you move forward and hope you keep your mind going with the move  xx

Mackster - so pleased your lil men are all doing well, what a relief for you  
Capricornian - don't be down, they all sound perfectly normal signs - I really hope they are for you     and Scooter and Helen - hope you guys are doing ok with your 2ww too xx
Pushoz - Ahh, it all sounds so lovely for you at the moment - hope your twinnies stay where they are just for a little longer - enjoy the lie in's while you can!!  
EG - I was told that if you felt anxious they can arrange an earlier scan - don't know that in practice yet though - hope they let you!
Hotty - I hadn't read up on immune testing until you wrote it on here. It's a toughie if you wanted it done - but like you said, none of us want to delay TX! This board is full of info!
Hazel - I want to read the books you are reading - apart from the obvious whats wrong with a skunk in your bed?!! Great to hear you are doing so well, enjoy Chessington!
Hi to Loubes, Vicky, Kirky, MM, May, Emziola, LMS, Ryles, and anyone else I have missed. Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine!!

AFM:  We had our co-ordinator's apptment and it was with Victoria. She seemed nice, but It was so much info to take in all at once. I felt really flustered coming out the room. DH said the same, it wasn't her fault, it was just the enormity of the whole thing hit us both like a ton of bricks. I'm on antagonist ICSI so  no D/R and I start on Day 2 with the Stimms which should be next weekend. But who knws with my cycle at the moment. Have had sore boobs and cramps for the last  6 days so who knows maybe it will come early.. Have bought the drugs with Serono and they are not cheap, should have looked around... 

P.S: Not sure who said it on here, but thanks for the tip about progesterone being doubled. I have a low p level and I was given my prescription 2 days before the doubled the dose, so getting it increased at my first scan xxxx


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

BTW - When do you get the 'purple bags' that  you guys talk about? I haven't been given one and Im starting to feel left out


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just dropping by sending a big big    to Kate.  Nothing I can say except if you do decide for another go just because there was no fert this time doesnt mean it would happen again....My eggs are supposedly useless xxx

Hi to everyone else

(kim you snuck in I still have my purple bag somewhere....  )


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 3 June 2010


Special Thoughts This Week Go To

Nina Jane (BFN)
Kate 77 (no ET)
and
Anyone who needs them!

Welcome to our Newest Posters 
Ryles33

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww

Scooter ET 26/05/10 PUPO!
Capricornian ET 26 May 10 PUPO! OTD 6 June 10!
Kate77 Stimming 19 May 10
Helen 6887 ET 26 May 10 OTD 9 June 10!
Jane555 Starting April 10
(MNIA Jan/Feb 10)
Emziola D/r 1 June 10
Loubes ET 30 May 10 PUPO!
Little Mrs Sunshine D/r 4 June 10
Kirky1 D/r 4 June 10
Happy thoughts?
Becka_0110 Due to start May 10

Next up for Treatment

Needjustone 3rd June 10
Hotty June 10
Ryles33 7 June
KimC June 10
Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan

AlmaMay (welcome back!)
HelenB33
Bunny-kins

Recovering from a negative cycle

Kate77 no ET June 10
Nina Jane May 10
Marthah BFN Apr 10
Elcfoxy BFN Mar 10
Charlie and Lola BFN Feb 10

HH ANGELS (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here)

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be

Vickym1984 BFP 24 May 10 Scan 10 June
Pepperoni BFP 25 Mar 10 EDD 30/11/10
Eco Girly BFP 7 May 10
Laura2 EDD?
HazelW BFP 24 Feb BFP EDD 30/10/10
May2 BFP 12 Feb 10
Gldon BFP 7 Feb 10 TWINNIES!
BlancheRabbit - BFP 3 Feb 10 EDD 11/10/10 ITS A GIRL!
Mackster BFP 22 November 09 BOY TWINNIES EDD 30 July 2010
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES! EDD 24 July 10
Mighty Mini BFP 23 October 09 EDD 27/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 ITS A BOY!
Bea-Bea TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 
(either you haven't got anything recent on your signature, or you haven't posted for a bit- or I have just missed your posts- Please drop by and tell us/me how you are!)

Homegirl, Sudsy, Jameson777, vholloway1978, Rafs, bobbob,Mimo, naneal, Bozzy, beckic1, Devilinya, dreamermel, Peaches V, Kirsty (Kan), Shania 35, SaffronL, marie #1,Bea Bea, JPS Coey, Cookie 66, Supriya, ELC Foxy, Emmab78, beks22, Mnia, Kirky1, happythoughts, mrspickles, kathleenc, happycoach, helenb33, Charlie and Lola, Georginag, Gillydaffodil, Sunflowerem, Cawallinger, Mich08, Natalie.E, RoxyX, Donkey, Gaye, JulieAnne, Wannabemum08, Koko78, Nicola1975, Chrisx, Candistar1, Emlapem, ELondon, Woo, Lisax, Nikki 2008, BlancheRabbit, Adelaide Roo and anyone I have missed.

HH Parents and babies!

SarahTM - Mummy to Olive Sabina Katherine born 10th Feb 2010
Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details? 
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born 09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck

Kdb moved to GRCH due to cycle June/July 10
Gillydaffodil moved to GRCH after BFN with frosties Feb 10
(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167
I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. I'll get back into the swing of things soon enough


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

flippin eck cant get this HoF to do its posh stuff at all now....sorry


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks TB - don't worry about the posh stuff xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im really annoyed as its showing up on my word file.        and  galore


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

TB-Thanks for updating HofF   

Kim-Purple bag is the bag with al the needles, swabs etc in, not sure if you get that if you are self funded?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Vicky! Ok, now I understand.... Ill stop expecting to get given a goodie bag every time I go in... if it's needles and swabs I wouldn't mind not gettin it anyway! I had ideas of loads of info and maybe some freebies too!


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

It doesn't matter about the posh stuff!!  Also, sorry, but my EDD is 30/10/2010.  Unless you know something I don't and I'll be 12 days late, but I really hope not!!

Thanks so much for trawling through everything and doing it, it must take ages and ages.


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

TB - wow thanks for all the updates, must have taken you ages to do all that. Lovely seeing so many HH parents. Gives us all hope.  

Hazel -   Be so funny if TB knew that you're EDD was 12 days early! Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy - you lucky girl.  

Kim - think the purple bag is only if you're D/R with the injections, hence why this time you didn't get one. I handed my back on our first cycle on ET day cause they suggested we hand in the sharps box and any excess medication. This time we had to pay for the FET and Homecare (Serenco) sent the purple bag with the drugs. I'm going to keep it, even if this treatment fails - it'll make a nice make-up bag!   (OR baby nappy-bag....  ).

Helenxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Helen-Me and hubby jokes when we got our purple bag that we should use it as a childs book bag for school if the cycle was sucessful, and then was laughing because I said, what if all IVF parents ended up doing that, there would be a few children in each year with this strange purple bag, and the parents would be looking at eachother knowingly lol


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim - I have about 5 purple bags you can have!!     I thought of selling them on Ebay!    

TB - Thanks hun!


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Been knicker checking all day. No spotting yet. Just clear transparent wetness at times. Cramping has gone for now. Anyone else who had similar symptoms?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Yay! I found myself looking for people with purple bags at the clinic today!! 

Thanks MM! It's like a punishment being self funded, would it hurt them to just give me one anyway?!!!

When I was pregnant I had ll the same as you capricornian... I may not have been successful, but the signs were exactly the same for 2 of my friends and they have bouny babies to show! Hang on in there, positive vibes being sent your way     xx
xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

KimC: Thanks for the info. I just hope its whatever cramps/pains/implanations/attachments/adhesions etc etc but not AF. btw, how much did the drugs cost for a FET cycle?


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Kate - Really sorry you didn't get fertilisation.  Second what everyone has said about checking your PCT rules.  HH state a cycle is started when you stim but our PCT actually class ET as the key point so it is worth double checking the rules.

Vicky - It does get a bit easier once you get through the 6 week scan but it still drags.  I'm having a scan every 4 weeks and I get to 3 weeks and it starts dragging.

Vicky/Mighty Mini - I use my purple bag as a toilet bag it's great for putting bottles of shower gel, shampoo and conditioner in as well as everything else.  LOL to you comment about selling them on Ebay MM.

AFM - DH is progressing towards the bad books.  Got nothing planned for weekend so DH has decided to invite all his family over for lunch.  This will mean feeding 7 adults and 5 kids at various times throughout the afternoon.  The following weekend he has invited our Best Man and family over but has kindly informed me today that he has also invited another couple and their children which will mean that we need to invite another couple and their children over.  The following weekend his other friends and their little boy is coming over!!! So much for chilling out, at least |DH has volunteered to do a BBQ if the weather is good each weekend.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

HH told me once you get to EC then thats it,    

I use mine for toiletry bags too!! You could pretend to go into labour, that will make everyone leave like a shot!!


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Hi Capricornian - It cost £712 and a few pennies all delivered    The drugs are for the short prtocol so no d/r!!!  
xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kate - I am so sorry you didn't get to ET   . I think someone else mentioned seeing the counsellor - I'd really recommend it. I've been a few times, sometimes on my own and sometimes with DH, it's really good to be able to talk everything through with someone and she is lovely

Vicky - it's so difficult waiting for the 6wk scan. Hope you enjoy Centre Parcs - which one are you going to? We go to Longleat quite a lot - it's beautiful there

Pushoz - naughty DH! You should be doing nothing while you still can!!!!!!!!!!!!

Capricornian - I know it's hard but is it a good idea to test so early? Try and hang on in there. I think it was so much better when HH did a bld test rather than give you a HPT although it was awful waiting for the phone call

Helen - so pleased you had a nice break at the seaside. I went to see SATC last night, it was a bit long but that just meant I had more time to stuff myself with pic n mix!!!!

TB - thanks for the HOF

I know I've missed lots of people - sorry! I'll do better next time

As for me one minute I'm convinced it hasn't worked the next minute I think well maybe just maybe.... I've got very sore boobs and am still getting a few aches. I'm also feeling dizzy. It's going to be a long 5 days!


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen: I am in a similar situation as you are. Regarding testing, I am doubtful myself, but it is definitely tempting


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies,

May + Pushoz - Thanks, just glad to be starting. FINALLY!

Em - I'm glad there are a couple of us d/r at the same time too. I think I'm the only one on the long protocol though! Have you got any tips on how to keep symptoms at bay and get the best out of d/r?  
Thanks for DH's birthday wishes. My friend said the same thing about Go Ape   . Can't wait. Is it selfish that I arranged things that I could do too.... Hee Hee! If you   at SATC1 you are gonna bust your ribs at SATC 2... a LOT funnier!

Capricornian - Hang on in there babe. Don't get dishearted, wait for Sun's test. Sending you big    and lots of    

Kate -    It's good that DH is possibly going to consider another tx. Keep yourself busy until your ready to talk about it xx

Hotty - GL for coord tomorrow

KimC - I got my purple bag at coord apt. As Vicky says, it's for NHS funded. I was excited to get it, but WISH it was full of lots of girly gifts   

TB - Thanks for HoF. It's exciting to see myself moving up......   

Hello to everyone else I have missed.

AFM, Am quite nervous about first injection tomorrow, so tidying up the house before going to pick up DH from the airport at 11pm. Im also a bit nervous about getting DH's BDay just right! Probably wont get on here tomorrow or Sat, so hope everyone has a great weekend and that the    shines on all of you very brightly.

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Capricornian... i feel compelled to add my twopenneth... please don't test early. I tested early on both my previous cycles - both were negative. I cried and was miserable for days on my first cycle - which ended up a BFP; and i did the same on my second cycle which was unsuccessful. Its tempting isn't it because you really need to know for your sanity... but in most cases the hormones levels are not high enough to detect earlier than the OTD. Try to sit tight if you can as the implications on your sanity if you test early are more traumatic than the full wait. I won't be testing early on this FET cycle i am determined.


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi KimC,

What time were you there today? I had my cordination app around 12pm today with Jo, and I also met with the lovely Anna Carby. I'm on antagonist(ICSI) and will start injecting on day 2 of my period. What drug are you on Gonal F or Puregon. Am on puregon.
The nurse told me that my pct covers 6 cycles, 3 fresh & 3 frozen including freezing. That is really generous of them!!!! 
Wish you all the best with your cycle


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hi hotty - how did you get to see the mythical anna carby?  i'm feeling hard done by, never met her.


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Marthah,

I was lucky to have her at my first consultation and we've been in contact since then.

You can email her if you want to see her. She's very quick at responding even on bank holidays.

I can pm you her email address if you want


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

its ok, i'm with mr lavery, i'm just jealous that you see her when you go for a routine appt... i only see lavery at the start and at the end


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Ahhh just wiped a reply  

Hi Hotty, we were in at 12.30! we stayed till just after 2pm as we had to fill in all the consent forms. Im on the Gonal F injections and start on day2 - maybe we will cross paths again!! You can't miss me Im 5'1'' and DH is 6'5'' - we're quite obvious   I was wearing a blue top and white trousers.... did you hang around after your co-ordinator appointment? We were sat at the table with loads of paperwork!!!! Good luck with your tx    

xx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Marthah -    

KimC - I think I saw you. We sat next to you guys as we had to fill out our consent form. I was wearing a grey leopard skin top and leggings.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I know who you are!!  

I'll look out for you next time and say hi!!

xxx


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Ladies, I need your advise please. Am really finding it difficult deciding whether to have immunes treatment privately with dr gordy or not. The reason being that I had already spent about £600 on the tests. I really believe in immunes as I know its one of the reasons why argc has got high success rates. 
But on the positive side, lots of ladies at HH have had succesful pregancies without immune treatment e.g prednisolone, IVIG and intralipids and I also had my first BFP without immunes. But after my MMC, I feel like throwing everything into the cycle. But am now very confused......


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hotty, i don't know enough about immunes i'm afraid, but there is a girl on the london ladies thread who is now pgt and with Dr Gorgy. she got a natural BFP whilst doing LIT after a number of disappointments... [PM me if you want her details]


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey all i am due to start in the morning i can't wait xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning ladies. Am lying in bed just waiting to do first injection. Gonna try and do them at the same time everyday. Is that what most of you have done?

LMS - how have you got on? 

xx


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning ladies, just quickly coming on before work.

Kate   I'm so sorry hun, don't know what else to say xx

LMS and Kirky GL for d/r today.

Will try to catch up with everyone else properly later!

Em xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hoty - Your previous pg says it all really! I asked Mr T at HH about immunes and he said my tx would be cancelled, we talked it all through and what he says made sense to me. Your M/C could of been one of those things that happens    I had 2 chem pgs and thought i needed immunes but it was the sperm that was the problem, chromsomal problem, then my eggs were old ladees!    But with tweaking the tx we did it! we did have a m/c at 6 weeks but again i think that was my eggs.

Its a personal choice about immunes, they may work, nothings ever been proved. Its a mind blowing subject and not one i like talking about as it gets peoples backs up!! , and i really don't know much about it, I was so close to dong it but something stopped me as i knew deep down i didn't need them. Mr T did give me predisolione (to shut me up!!! and aspirin, again to shut me up!)    AT the end of the day its what you feel comfortable with.   

Kirky - Drink lots of water to help the side effects.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Blimey Hotty, six cycles?!!  WOW!  Can I ask which PCT you're under?

Capricornian - good luck!  But I echo the other girls - testing early will only cause more distress and leave you with more questions than answers.  Hang in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Mack - love your new pic - hope those builders have quietened down a bit now xoxo


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Morning everyone!

My meds just got delivered and they sent me a purple bag!!!! It is the very same as the one I have been seeing at the clinic!! So Im afraid I won't be bidding for the bag on ebay MM!!  

There is alot of medication - did anyone else take doxycycline? The leaflet says you shouldn't take it if you are pregnant etc... as it can cause discolouration of the baby's teeth and bones. I'm sure they wouldn't have given it if they thought it was a risk, it's just a bit heavy on the don't take if pregnant bit. I intend to be pregnany you see    

Hope you ladies are all well, Hotty - 6 trreatments is incredible, Im in Buckinghamshire and I'm entitled to 1 treatment. But with DH's health and need to get backon meds we couldn't wait a further 8 months to have our 1st consultation, so think we have probably lost that one. I keep saying we won't need it  

Good luck with the d/r Kirky and Little Miss Sunshine  

xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a quickie...awww Kate..so sorry honey!!  Pls let us know what your next step is!!  

LMS and KIRKY good luck for today! I did my injections at 7am every morning (so DH could do it b4 work)xx

Yayyyy for Kim and your elusive purple bag! Adelaide Roo once used hers to throw up into,when she was on train headed to HH!!   Ahhh the many uses!!

KDB..noooo they have gooten MUCH louder I'm afraid!! I am off to Portobello rd (walking slowly)to get some air and sunshine!

Hi to Mini,Hotty,Emi,EG,Scoots,May,Ceri and the whole gang xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Morning all,

Well I successfully completed my forst injection of the cycle, I am sure the needles were longer the last time, yes Kirky I did them all at 7am before and am going to stick to that this time too, that way I even managed to do the ones at the hospital at the correct time.  How did you get on?

kim, glad the bag has turned up lol

Kate    
xXx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

KimC: The doxycycline capsule is an antiobiotic that helps against the potential for infection. It is normally given before or after a procedure to ensure no infection occurs, such as on Egg Collection etc. It will be out of your body by the time you get pregnant, hence the side effects really doesnt matter in this case.


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Capricornian! Have you seen the poll on here about AF pains and BFP's? 86% of women say they had AF pains and still had a BFP! Hope you are feeling ok today xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Another question for the experienced people here: "How faint a positive is a positive" on HPT?


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

I don't think I am experienced, but a feint line is till a positive as long as it was read within a certain time frame. I haven't used HH tests yet obviously, but I think Clearblue is within 10 minutes.... have you tested?    xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been naughty and i did test today. The line was EXTREMELY faint but it was something there. I will get some clearblue strips today and test tomorrow and day after which is OTD.

Got really sore (.)(.) today and also they are getting veiny too. Had severe cramps in the middle of the night and felt wetness down under. Immediately rushed to the loo and it was clear wetness. Anyone else had clear wetness around OTD??


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Naughty Naughty!!! But fingers crossed that little feint line is the first sign that little embbie has gripped on in there! My boobs were painful, and veiny too..... Really hope you get your official confirmation on Sunday and we can all celebrate for you hunny


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi ladies, just a quick one, I'm in the car with DH on the way to Go Ape and have made him drive, but he still doesn't know where were going..... Lol.

The first injection went ok. It didn't really hurt putting it in, but the Burselin (or how ever you spell it!) Hurt a little bit and now it just feels like I have a bruise!!! I decided to do mine at 7am as well, DH was in bed still. Thought the first one would be best alone! 

MM - thanks. I had heard that, so have been drinking 2 litres of water a day for about a month now. Just need a wee ALL the time. 

Hope you're all enjoying this glorious sun xx


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Capricornian - completely missed a page when posted. Naughty, naughty. I pray and send lots of sticky vibes that it stays that way. xxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I tested 2 days before OTD, so i am also hoping that the line will get stronger with time. I did do a big mistake by using the HPT given to me by HH. I should have used it on the OTD and bought my own for early/late testing. I am now going to use Clearblue ones and see what i get on those.


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang!


I've been away for a week (feeling terribly tired so moving terribly slowly) and it's just taken me about an hour to catch up!   



Kate - I am so glad that your follies performed at the last moment, and so so sorry that none of your eggs fertilised.  I will never forget the awful feeling that I got when they called to tell me that only one of ours had fertilised - it felt like the bottom had fallen out of our world - you must have felt like that x100.  But I'm so glad that you and DH are thinking about another cycle and I'm sure that ICSI could make a huge difference (we will definitely being having it if we do another tx - they told us that it would solve our problem which was the sperm not sticking to the eggs).  But in the meantime     


Capricornian - a faint positive is all we ever got and the watery discharge is a very good sign - you get loads of it throughout pregnancy. And I found that the pg cramping felt slightly different from AF cramping.  Sort of tingly. I first felt it in a Starbucks on High Street Ken - so I now consider that to be the moment I first knew I might be pregnant! Not that that probably helps! Do hope that you get another good result on Sunday!     


Helen and Scooter I'm not sure when your OTD is but I hope the sun is helping to distract you from all the TWW madness.   


And Hi Loubes - yes my darling poodle boy is a standard. He's huge and so beautiful with his new haircut.  So glad that you've got a lovely blast on board XX


Mini - oh it's getting so exciting now!  Very glad baby has turned.  I know what you mean about life never being the same again...  I went to see one of my best friends this week and she is still completely overwhelmed by her 1 yr old daughter - felt pretty glum for a while after that, but luckily DH is an amazingly positive creature and is determined that it is all just going to be magical and that we'll manage to see it all as wonderful not knackering and overwhelming...


Ryles - hello and welcome!


KimC - glad you are feeling happier about ICSI.  I wish that they did it automatically for us all.  Kate would be in a much better place if they did - and our experience wouldn't have been nearly so knife-edge...


Emizola - glad that you're on the injection bandwagon!  I know it's crazy, but I still miss the daily injections.  I thought it was all pretty incredible.  And I love hospitals and all things medical..


Mackster - your bump looks completely fabulous.  I think its amazing that you can tell your twinnies apart!  So glad both of their hearts are thumping away splendidly.

Kim C/Kirky and any other stressed ladies -  I am a total stress-bunny (think its just the way my brain chemistry works) and I have found that Yin Yoga is amazing - it is very gentle and concentrates you on relaxing and breathing - you can get some really good DVDs on Amazon - I'd recommend the one (Yin and Yang Yoga) by Simon Low - just use the Yin bit though!


Hazel - it sounds like you're having 20w scan before me. Mine isn't until next week (week 22).  And in the meantime you've been kissing sealiions and having skunks in the bed.  Completely awesome!


Vicky - being pg drags until they start kicking and then at least you know they're still in there!  But even then it does tend to feel like an amazingly slow process.  I find that reading pregnancy books helps - when you know about all the amazing things that are growing and developing it helps a bit!


AFM - I had nasty belly pains during my beautiful Bank Holiday weekend in Suffolk but luckily I had just read in my book that I should be getting ligament pains around now so I didn't panic...  They went on for much longer than I expected (a couple of days) and I got gloomy and thought they'd never go away.  But they have almost completely gone now.  And ever since then Storm has been dancing wildly - she seems to kick and wiggle all day long - so I think that perhaps she has been waiting for my ligaments - and bump - to get bigger and give her some room!


Hope you all have a lovely gentle weekend in the sun (and that Pushoz's DH does the cooking!)


Lots of love


BlancheRabbit XXXX


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

capricornion however I       that the line gets stronger for you

KimC - Glad you got your bag hope AF turns up really soon for you

LMS & Kirky glad you've got started       for successful treatments

TB - Thanks for the hall of fame.  Don't worry about the posh stuff its just nice to see everything in one place

Drugs - I paid £650 for the short protocol drugs (2 x 900iu gonal f, 5 x orgalutran, 1 x ovitrille, progesterone and doxycycline) from serono homecare which inculded delivery swabs and sharps boxes I priced the same at ASDA and it cost £856.  Sometimes the bigger companies are cheaper as they order drugs in bulk.  definately worth having a look round though as its still not cheap.

As for me well i'm soooooo tired not sleeping with the heat and just thirsty all of the time despite drinking 6-7 pints of water a day.

Hope everyone is well

Love Lou xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Capri - a positive line is a positive! oh, i want to tell you off but its such good news    White /clear discharge is a good sign, i had it thro my first trim with DS1 , sore boobies is probably the progesterone but completely normal.  Will wait to roll out the dancing banana's till OTD!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Capricorn - A line is a line hun!!! Mine was faint on OTD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

ps i used Central Homecare and shopped around on last two cycles - saved hundreds on each. Don't be afraid of going off piste ladies, so long as its a pharmacist that is recognised by the pharmaceuticals association thingy. Everything arrived box fresh and ice packed before midday next day delivery - probably colder and fresher than if sat in my car boot for a few hours on my travels around west london back home!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capricornian-The blue dye tests are pants for strong lines, I used the clinic one on OTD and it was faint even then!

If you have the money I would go and buy yourself a nice first response, the lines are purty lol. I can't tell you off for testing early as I did, fingers crossed for sunday, but sounds like congrats are in order xx

p.s. if you have a pic of the test pm me a link, I can compare it to what my clinic one looked like


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Vicky, i also read the same online about them. The blue dye overall is not good compared to red ones like FRER.

I have however bought 2 ClearBlue+ ones which i want to use tomorrow and Sunday (or Sunday/Monday). The only reason i wanted to test due to M/C i had earlier and even though it happened early 4th month, but according to the doctor, the embryo went into arrest around 2nd month.

Chem pg are same, where the pregnancy starts but then the embryo stops growing, hence the M/C.

I hope that tomorrow i get a stronger line.

btw, what should i do for OTD? I havent got the official HPT anymore. So should i just use a ClearBlue+ and do not mention it to HH?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Vicky: I doubt if i would be able to take a pic as it has gone really faint now, and also the control line has bled a bit. I guess its also due to placing the test in the window and maybe the sunlight affected it


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah ok. Yes, just use the clear blue on OTD, Hammersmith don't really ask much when you call anyway, all business lol.


----------



## Ryles33 (May 5, 2010)

Evening ladies, hope everyone is ok. 

Can I be cheeky and ask if somebody.....anybody can send me an email address for Anna Karby or Mr Lavery?

Thanks so much ladies x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Huh, despite having a lovely day at Chessington today, I didn't get to kiss a sealion!!  Never mind, it was really a treat for my friend, not me, and she got to do it so it's all good.  I still have a skunk in the bed and she's only got a psychopathic cat!!!

Capricornian, you are a naughty girl, but I'm so pleased for you.  I never got a very strong line on the tests right up to the 6 week scan, although they did start to come up faster.  There is nothing in the progesterone to make your ladies veiny, so that looks positive too.  I now have veins everywhere on my front, right down to my belly.

BR, my 20 week scan is at 20 weeks and 4 days.  I can't wait to see the baby again.

Positive thoughts to everyone else, no matter where you are in your journey.

xxxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Just tested with first sample of the morning, and i am a bit confused now.

I used clearblue+ and it showed me a very faint plus sign. But it is so faint that i am beginning to doubt it. anyone who can interpret my test result??

Here's the uploaded pic of the test. (Sorry about the pic.. very blurry)

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4662/img0145gl.jpg

Can it be false positive due to trigger?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Hun, thats darker than my first clear blue one, I was gonna send the pic t you last night, but realised you can't even see its a positive in the pic of mine. I would go out and get a red dye test or a digital for tomorrow morning, so you don't have to scruitinise it, blue dye tests can be really pants

Trigger would be well out of your system by now, so don't worry about that xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Two more links: (again very blurry pics)

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3015/img0144mu.jpg
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8373/img0143aog.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is large version of my one, similar strength if not lighter than yours I reckon

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/sweetersongttc/P1010184.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Was this image taken back then? cuz mine is almost similar to what your picture shows. But now looking at it again, the vertical line has thinned alot, almost to a streak


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, that was taken wihin 10 minutes of the test being taken, and I think like yours, in then dried as a thin line to the left of it.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It would be faint at this stage hun. Mine was faint on OTD! Go and get a clear blue digital.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Capricorn you naughty monkey  ...i second and third what Vicks and Mini hv said..go buy a digital..wayyy better!!!Mine was soooooooooooo faint on OTD-I had to keep shoving it in DH's face saying..."is itttttis itttt??"

PushOz..I hear ya re visitors...i simply cannot stand peeps staying over longer than half n hour!! We had the FIL here for 4 nights..and as much as we love him..it was like..gahhhhhhhhhhhh.Thn Ive had a constant supply of visitors worried Id be lonely on house arrest!!I am loving being ALONE!!!

I have swollen up like a blowfish..currently hv both feet in ice..mmmmm

Carpric..good luck tomorrow..am soooooooooooooooooooo thrilled for you..all sounds VERY positive!!

Does someone hv Carby's email address for Ryles...I don't have it!!  

Loubes..I hear you re being thirsty....

Hi to all the gang...am off to ice my hands...xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, capri - congratulations fingers crossed for tomorrow 


i have started d/r yesterday and have my baseline booked for 22/6 so all is on the go again!!


welcome to those just joining us, good luck to everyone at their various stages of treatment - i never realised there were such a variety of protocols 

i am wondering - i have been going to the gym regularly and do not want to give it up unless i really need to as i remember putting on a fair bit during my last cycle?

has anyone been given any or know anything about this?


xXx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

LMS..Glad to hear your journey is in full swing!! I did light gym work whilst DR..but stopped during stimming (except odd swim).
You just don't want to overdo it...you want your body all working towards making follies-all the blood going to your ovaries.
Nice long walks are always good too...

I for one am REALLY missing the gym..


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are well.

Capricorn - sounds like congrats are in order    - my mum (always being older and wise   )  says you can't get a false positive - makes kinda sense I suppose!

LMS - glad d/r is going well.......when I spoke to HH about exercise, they basically said if your body is already used to it then carry on.  Leave off any ab work though after ET.  I am cycling to work and back at the mo (and did with my last cycle) but will probably stop after ET just to be on the safe side x

Pushoz - hope your w/e is going well and DH is the one in the kitchen   

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned, have got to be quick as I am (bored) at work....

Em x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Got the clearblue Digital from Sainsburys (btw they are having £2 off all clearblue HPTs)

So will test in the morning and let you all know. Just getting severe cramps (lasting 10-15 min) from time to time.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck capricornian.

Cramping is common in early pregnancy, so it could be that.

Not sure what your cramping is like, but I had really bad pains but it was actually my tummy (bowel) playing up, which again is quite common in early pregnancy. TMI-but does the pain ease a bit if you pass wind?


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

I initially blamed it to the bloated feeling (maybe due to the pessaries), however these ones i am getting are more AF like cramps in lower belly. Talking of pessaries, i had my last one yesterday. I have seen messages on threads where people have been using it till the first trimester. Does HH only give for 2 weeks? or do i need to get more?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hammersmith only give for 2 weeks. I was scared the night after having my last one, but its been over a week now, and I am a bit more relaxed about it xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by with a  for Capricornian.

Re the pessaries, my first pgy  I was at another clinic and I was meant to be on them for 10w but found out I had mmc when I still had 3 I think left to take. I queried with Mr T at HH re taking them longer and he said they dont like to at HH as your body should be taking over the progesterone situation on its own after 2w.  He did indicate that if there was sadly a problem with the pregnancy then taking extra progesterone for longer than the 2w may have an affect on the length of time a non viable pgy was carried (made sense in my case). Scared as I was even though I was offered the extra if I REALLY wanted them I stuck with 2w worth for my cycle at HH and ended up with K!

Looking forward to official news tomorrow.  I am out for the day but will try and catch up with news on phone!

BTW cramps VERY common.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

cap - you don't need anymore pesseries hun    I had really bad AF pains, to the point that i kept going for scans!!   It was my bowels    plus stretching pains!  Good luck for tomorrow   

mack - I love being alone too!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wanted to add didnt meant to put a dampener on things Capricornian.  As the MIGHTY one said YOU DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

............me again!    when i had my FET, I had a low Bhcg level AGAIN! and was told to carry on with the patches for another week until they tested it again, my poor body just wanted to bleed TMI but couldn't cos of these stupid drugs that were doing nothing apart from letting nature take its course, i knew it was another chem pg so in the end i ripped off the patches and felt much better as i had a bleed, the nurses weren't impressed but my HCG had gone right down anyway    so it proved, like the pesseries, they just stop what nature is trying to do


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Just a quicky to wish Capricorn good luck for today (your pics look pretty positive to me!)   you get a clear BFP result today.    

Helen xxx

P.S I cracked and bought a test myself yesterday (OTD not till Wednesday). Will try to hold off till Monday/Tuesday before I use it. What are we like eh!


----------



## carmens (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Capricornian

I used to write on this forum but know I only read it as I'm not that chatty during tx.

Anyway, about the pessaries, If you really want them you can ask HH to give you a private prescription which they will do without questions(at least they did it for me. When I finished the 2 weeks supply I called my GP and told them that I run out of Cyclogest and I don't have an app wit HH until 6 weeks pregnancy so I need it until then. They said that they can give me only one Cyclogest box until I go to HH. At 6 weeks scan I told the doctor I never stopped using them and ask for some more. They said it is not possible to give me an NHS prescription but private one without any problem. I stopped them  12 weeks pregnancy and I don't know if helped but they made me feel much confident. 

Pepperoni- I read every post of yours as we had EC/ET/OTD same day. I also looked for you at EC but didn't know which one was yo      
u. I am also pregnant and waiting for my 16 weeks midwife appointment. How are you feeling?

Good luck and patience to all girls going through tx.

Carmen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats carmen    you kept that one secret!!!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Capricornian - good luck for today - really hope the digital test confirms your BFP!  

Helen - naughty naughty!! Can't blame you though. I'm determined to hold out until Wednesday  

Loubes - how are you feeling?  

MM and Mackster - very soon you will never be on your own again, not even when you go to the loo!!!!!

Carmen - congratulations - hope you are having a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Lots of luck and   to all the ladies cycling at the moment


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen: I knew i wasnt the only one buying HPTs before the OTD 

As for my results, I got a BFP on the digital meter. It says "Pregnant, 1-2 weeks" yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## KimC (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Gotta run only signed on to see if you got your BFP!!! So pleased Capricornian!!   

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats Capricorn and DH​


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

CONGRATS CAPRICORN.....SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DARN HAPPY FOR YOU AND DH!!! ENJOY THIS MAGICAL DAY XX    XXXXXXXXXXXXXYIP YIP YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Good luck for our girls testing this week xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Capricorn congratulations on the HPT!  Try not to get too stressed as I found the two weeks wait until the scan the very worst.

To everyone else have a great weekend.

Pushoz


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Capricorn - Congrats on the BFP, you must be on  . That's wonderful news. You an your DH definately deserve to celebrate! 

Helen xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your BFP!!!

Good luck tpo anyone else testing this week, I am just plodding along nicely atm, got to go just now so will catch up with everyonw later

xXx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just popping by to say congrats! xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats capricornian


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done Capricornian, congratulations!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hurrah hurrah hurrah Capricornian - brilliant brilliant news!!!     

Feeling a bit vague but I know someone wants the email address for the magical Carby -

_Edit from Mod: I've PM'd this information to the person who requested it for data protection; as this is a public site you never know who is reading the info on it so be careful when posting personal e-mail details! _

_I've been gardening furiously today - after spending the morning lying around feeling like a horror story - hot weather and pregnancy not the best combination... Sadly not big or swollen enough to justify the icecubes solution!Lots of loveBlancheRabbit XXXX      _


----------



## Eco Girly (Sep 2, 2009)

Capricorn congrats hun      hope the next 2ww whizzes by, I found that the longest wait ever but will fly by if your working etc to take your mind off it!! Well done again and take it easy!!

Hope everyone else is well, nice weekend over here just wishing the weekend could be longer, have just booked a private 12 wk scan as NHS one is at 14 wks and they won't to a nuchal fold because im too young, so on countdown now for my scan and      in the meantime xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

EG-Whens your 12w scan? I think I am about 3 weeks behind you, I am 5+5 today? Where abouts are you in the country?


----------



## Kirky1 (Mar 10, 2010)

CAPRICORNIAN    

Congrats babe. I hope the 2ww goes quickly xx

BR - I am def going to look inyo the Yin Yoga. I have been trying to teach myself Yoga from a book with little success!!! x

LMS - How you getting on babe? I have my suppressed scan at HH on the 22/6 at 8:10am. What time are you going to be there? What protocol are you on? (Sorry for all the question!) x

Helen + Scooter - Hang on in there ladies. I would probably break too if I get that far, but be strong x

Hello to everyone else xx    xx

AFM, It has been go, go, go here and I am shattered, so off to bed in a minute! got 2 more days off work though, so will get to chill out. Doing ok with the injections. Have found that my left thigh hurts more than the right... weird! And I seem to be completely wired and full of exhausted energy if that makes sense?!?!?!?!?! Eyes wide open and mouth keeps going. Think they might have slipped a little something else in that bottle


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Carmen and Capricorn.. yay!! Well done you two!  I was a bit neurotic about continuing with the pessaries after my 1st bfp and got hold of enough to take me to 12w. Believe me, by 12w you cant wait to stop taking them. For the 2nd pregnancy I just didnt take them and didnt feel the urge to. I think I felt calmer and kind of thought if the little guy was going to hang on he would do.

I am a terrible terrible early tester so I can not comment on you girls cracking... shame on us.. good on you Scooter!

How are you heavily pregnant ladies coping in the heat? Hope it hasnt been too tough.


Helen


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238418.new#new


----------

